# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/4/15



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*May the 4th be with you! No, this week’s Raw probably won’t be overrun with Jedi, droids or Wookiees for “Star Wars” Day, but with both Randy Orton and Roman Reigns locked in attack formation as they pursue Seth Rollins’ WWE World Heavyweight Championship, we’re guaranteed some out-of-this-world action. You won’t need to use the Force to see what awaits on Monday night — just check out our Raw Five-Point Preview. *_














> _*Thanks to WWE App voters (and Kane), Seth Rollins must now defend his WWE World Heavyweight Championship against both Randy Orton and Roman Reigns in a Triple Threat Match at WWE Payback —a bout that puts his WrestleMania-launched title reign in serious jeopardy.
> 
> Yet, will it be The Viper or The Big Dog who proves to be Rollins’ more dominant threat in the lead-up to that May 17 confrontation on the award-winning WWE Network? How will Reigns and Orton deal with each other as this crowded WWE World Heavyweight Title clash approaches?*_














> _*Thursday night on SmackDown, WWE Director of Operations Kane denied Dean Ambrose victory against WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins, and proceeded to join The Architect and J&J Security in assaulting The Lunatic Fringe after the bell. The attack was ultimately halted by Roman Reigns, who rushed to the aid of his brother against the Shield turncoat and his ruthless Authority associates.
> 
> Despite the assist from The Big Dog, Ambrose has no doubt been restless ever since that brawl on SmackDown, and likely has some plans to get even with The Authority on Raw. The WWE Universe won’t want to miss whatever the unstable Superstar does next. *_














> _*Even though a grueling “I Quit” Match against Rusev awaits at WWE Payback, John Cena remains a fighting champion and is determined to offer open challenges for his United States Championship each week. Last Monday night, Heath Slater answered the call, and were it not for The Super Athlete savagely kicking the wannabe rocker off the stage, Slater would have gotten the biggest opportunity of his career.
> 
> As The Hero of the Russian Federation prepares to give The Champ his first “I Quit” Match defeat on May 17, Cena will no doubt continue to be a fighting champion. Who will rise to the challenge and face Cena for the star-spangled prize this week? *_














> _*Twice last week, the sinister Bray Wyatt viciously assaulted Ryback, the latest target in The New Face of Fear’s macabre crusade. The attacks came after weeks of cryptic messages from Wyatt, hinting at the pitfalls of adoration and the futility of physical strength.
> 
> With The Eater of Worlds making clear his intention to dismantle The Big Guy, Ryback is now on the defensive — a rare predicament for the chiseled Superstar. Might we see Ryback retaliate against Wyatt on Raw?*_














> _*It pains us to admit it, but Bad News Barrett’s new crown suits him. Tuesday night, live on the award-winning WWE Network, Barrett defeated Neville in the final round of the 2015 King of the Ring Tournament, earning an accolade shared by such ring greats as Bret Hart, Harley Race, Brock Lesnar and “Stone Cold” Steve Austin.
> 
> We haven’t heard from the new King of the Ring on WWE television since that momentous win. Is King Barrett preparing to make a royal decree? Will one of his foes get clobbered by a regal Bull Hammer? What other King of the Ring Tournament fallout can we expect? WWE’s “Game of Thrones” continues on Raw.
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET on WWE Network. *_


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Please, do not suck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so it's Authority vs Ambrose ... why do I know this means Kane vs Ambrose  *sigh*.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I said after the goofiness and childish segments from last week that I won't be watching Raw this week. By the looks of it, I won't be missing anything.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cena vs Lana*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FalseKing said:


> Please, do not suck.


*Fantasy*










*Sad Reality*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need Sandow.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose chasing the authority does sound interesting but it will most likely end in some boring way with Kane involved again.

Anyways, let's hope it doesn't suck and where is it? I think I remember it being in Canada somewhere?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

The previews can be misleading but I Hope they actually do focus in on Dean Ambrose problems with the authority like advertised


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

The most recent Raw felt like the go-home Raw for Payback. Orton and Reigns in a tag team match, the only thing missing was Orton/Reigns hitting the opposite with their finishing move. 

Interesting to see what they'll do with this Raw, since I can't expect anything exciting happening.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Quit that Big Dog shit please.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Now Dean Ambrose is being targeted by The Authority again. Tune in to RAW as the worst storyline in pro wrestling history continues.

:cole


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

So RAW is in Montreal.

Any chance for Zayn/Owens appearance?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm ready for tonight.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

It's really hard to make a good RAW? 
If this RAW is in Montreal, there is any chance of the champ mocking them? :rollins :hbk1


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

chargebeam said:


> I'm ready for tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Stop calling Reigns Big Dog for fuck sake


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Month of May is when the product usually goes straight into the gutter. On top of that, Bulls are on tonight so I've got about 0 fucks to give about this Raw.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Month of May is when the product usually goes straight into the gutter. On top of that, Bulls are on tonight so I've got about 0 fucks to give about this Raw.


But... but... Yours truly is going! 

I gotta admit... I usually get all excited when I have tickets for WWE. Tonight, I'm just going because I have already bought the tickets. 

However, something tells me Sami Zayn might show up.... so, :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> But... but... Yours truly is going!
> 
> I gotta admit... I usually get all excited when I have tickets for WWE. Tonight, I'm just going because I have already bought the tickets.
> 
> However, something tells me Sami Zayn might show up.... so, :mark:


Yeah, I don't think Zayn is showing up, unfortunately. Do expect chants of him if there's a boring segment though. Regardless, have fun.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

When Orton, Reigns, Kane and Rollins are involved in the main storyline, you know RAW is going to suck.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Reading this Raw preview made me feel like someone ran a DeWalt power drill to my temple.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I don't think Zayn is showing up, unfortunately. Do expect chants of him if there's a boring segment though. Regardless, have fun.


Maybe on Superstars. I hope. Thanks!


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Month of May is when the product usually goes straight into the gutter. On top of that, Bulls are on tonight so I've got about 0 fucks to give about this Raw.


The Cavs will destroy them so quickly that you'll have all the time in the world to enjoy this amazing as always RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Iread the preview and was not excited one bit. RAW is MEH seems to be on order for tonight. Would love to be wrong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Month of May is when the product usually goes straight into the gutter. On top of that, Bulls are on tonight so I've got about 0 fucks to give about this Raw.


Well the Bulls are not playing The Bucks anymore and the Brewers are terrible so I have a few fucks to give, but looking at the preview and the fact the product quality usually takes a dive once we hit May, I will be tuning in but I do not have high hopes.

Hopefully the Ambrose/Authority stuff is more than just Ambrose/Kane.

And I will also add my name to the STOP calling Reigns "The Big Dog" petition.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Iread the preview and was not excited one bit. RAW is MEH seems to be on order for tonight. Would love to be wrong.










"You and me BOTH brother but it's RAW in 2015 which means will all be like this before the end of the night brother"


----------



## AmbroseWyatt (Apr 3, 2015)

Inb4 deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "In before the fuckery". She didn't say it last week, but that's only 'cause she didn't log in that day.

The brave bird


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AmbroseWyatt said:


> Inb4 deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "Inb4 the fuckery". She didn't say it last week, but's only 'cause she didn't log in that day.
> 
> The brave bird


She probably didn't say it because she's been banned for like, 2 years dude. Pretty good chance she's not saying it this week either.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> She probably didn't say it because she's been banned for like, 2 years dude. Pretty good chance she's not saying it this week either.


She is saying it in her mind, leave the memories alone :mj2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going to the show and even I don't have high expectations nor am I *that* excited. I can only hope it'll be more bearable live with the Montreal crowd.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm dreading the start of RAW because I expect Stephanie to return. I went from loving her to cringing when she's on screen. Maybe she'll go return to being an enjoyable troll.

I may watch the Cavs/Bull game if RAW starts to bore me. I'm angry I missed Game 7 of Spurs/Clippers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Empress said:


> I'm dreading the start of RAW because I expect Stephanie to return. I went from loving her to cringing when she's on screen. Maybe she'll go return to being an enjoyable troll.
> 
> I may watch the Cavs/Bull game if RAW starts to bore me. *I'm angry I missed Game 7 of Spurs/Clippers*.


That sucks, you definitely did miss a great game :mj2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bulls/Cavs and Clippers/Rockets :mark: :mark: 

I hate 3 out of those 4 teams, but tonight's series openers should be good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm watching Gotham. Raw doesn't conflict with West Coast viewing if you stream it or watch on Directv.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Hopefully it's a good crowd, but the Raw looks pretty lackluster.

YAY MORE TAG TEAM MAIN EVENTS! *Teddy Shuffle*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Bulls/Cavs and Clippers/Rockets :mark: :mark:
> 
> I hate 3 out of those 4 teams, but tonight's series openers should be good.


Hopefully the Bulls are the one team you _do_ like. :side:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Hopefully the Bulls are the one team you _do_ like. :side:


DA BULLS! Love Pau, D-Rose, Jimmy, Taj, Joakim, and Thibs. Pau's probably my 2nd or 3rd favorite Laker ever, so I'm rooting for him to get his 3rd ring big time. Hope they trounce the Cavs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AmbroseWyatt said:


> Inb4 deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "Inb4 the fuckery". She didn't say it last week, but's only 'cause she didn't log in that day.
> 
> The brave bird


Preemptive fuckery of the preemptive fuckery notice! let there be fuckery!


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> I'm going to the show and even I don't have high expectations nor am I *that* excited. I can only hope it'll be more bearable live with the Montreal crowd.


I'm going to the show too.

Funny thing is i haven't even watched any raw since the night after mania. Been completely disinterested. Hopefully it's still really fun in person though


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett should dedicate a bullhammer to the new princess, Her Royal Highness Charlotte Elizabeth Diana of Cambridge.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bobholly39 said:


> I'm going to the show too.
> 
> Funny thing is i haven't even watched any raw since the night after mania. Been completely disinterested. Hopefully it's still really fun in person though


Where are you sitting?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Something else than 20 minute Authority opening promo and main event tag team match would be nice for tonight. I want to see something fresh although those tag matches always delivers but I'm tired of the Authority promos. They should put those promos in the middle of the show just to keep things fresh.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

So I haven't seen this in a while, did they make an issue last week of Seth using the RKO? I think that's how he won.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I keep wondering why everyone always says Raw's gonna suck every week, since I'm usually at least 60-75% entertained. I was like 90+% entertained last week, especially by the tag match.

Now I realize, you guys try and lower your expectations every week, that way, if it's decent, it will seem great.

It's funny how twisted panties get around here about booking. Like, if it's a good match, shut the hell up & enjoy it.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

When is Brock coming back? That's when I'll start watching again.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

skyman101 said:


> When Orton, Reigns, Kane and Rollins are involved in the main storyline, you know RAW is going to suck.


Some of the better Raws were when Orton and Rollins were first starting their feud, so the wrestlers involved doesn't mean the show will automatically suck.


----------



## cpag8 (May 3, 2015)

I love RAW, my brother and I are always interested throughout the whole show. 

Rollins and Kane make me laugh. 

The Kidd/Cesaro vs. New Day is an interesting and entertaining feud. Cesaro has godly strength, Kidd is extremely athletic and they work well with the New Day. Not sure if Xavier Woods is going to keep yelling around the ring or not. He should become a single.

Orton and Rollins are great together. The timing of Orton and the athleticism/selling of Rollins makes for a great match. Those two know each other very well.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm hoping that for once the main event will have a meaning on the long run.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Now I realize, you guys try and lower your expectations every week, that way, if it's decent, it will seem great.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

GAD247 said:


>


It's true, every week I come here before the show, everyone's saying its gonna suck so bad. Then afterwards, people say it was pretty decent, then next week it's the same ole negativity.


----------



## AmbroseWyatt (Apr 3, 2015)

AmbroseWyatt said:


> In before deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "In before the fuckery".





deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Edit: But seriously, why on earth do you feel the need to say that before every RAW? I remember that you did it all the time before you were banned, under the name 'Kelly Kelly fan'.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Take a shot each time JBL mentions that fucking Royal Baby


----------



## AmbroseWyatt (Apr 3, 2015)

Chrome said:


> She probably didn't say it because she's been banned for like, 2 years dude. Pretty good chance she's not saying it this week either.


As someone who stalks KKF's twitter (Yeah, I'm a creep, but at least I won't give out her twitter addy) deanambroselover is clearly KKF. She's literally made identical posts simultaneously on her twitter and on here, under the deanambroselover name, of course. She shouldn't be banned, though. She was unfairly banned in the first place and she's been more-or-less innocuous this time around. 

Everyone deserves a second chance


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*If naomi continues ripping off Sasha Banks I hope she gets assaulted brutally.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JimCornette said:


> When is Brock coming back? That's when I'll start watching again.


Mid-End July id imagine.

-----------

Is HHH back tonight then? Urgh. ill tune in for Neville, Harper, Rollins mainly TBH.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Well, time to start getting ready for Raw:


Nice but I prefer this method myself every time the Big Dawg, Cena' nuff, Shovel lad, a 20 min promo, the chick sleeping with Jon, Big Slow, Corporate Glenn Jacobs, the cocksmuggler Michael Cole, *J*ust *B*eing *L*ousy, Sucky Sucky Black Talk and oh so many more....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Take a shot each time JBL mentions that fucking Royal Baby


You'd be dead before the second ad break.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Take a shot each time JBL mentions that fucking Royal Baby


Oh shit. I forgot about the most interesting part of attending the show live tonight: NO commentary.
:cheer


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/576393-stephanie-mcmahon-wwe-tv-status


> While nothing has been officially announced by WWE, Stephanie McMahon is now back in the United States, making it possible she will return to WWE TV on Raw tonight.


Well this is awkward...Raw is in Canada tonight.

Not like we needed more proof how stupid these dirtsheets are,but if they're gonna make up stuff, at least know which country Raw is in.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw is gonna be amazing tonight. :mark:









































Will it fuck :ha:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW is in Montreal tonight. :mark: #BretScrewedBret


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Excited for Cenas open challenge. Do us proud tonight John!!! GO GET EM!! USA!USA!
:troll


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The crowd should be hot tonight, but i'm not expecting a great show. crossing fingers that Zayn shows up :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the Montreal crowd, hopefully they're lively throughout the show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dxbender said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/576393-stephanie-mcmahon-wwe-tv-status
> 
> 
> Well this is awkward...Raw is in Canada tonight.
> ...


To be fair, I wouldn't put it past Stephanie to show up in the U.S. when Raw is in Canada. She's that stupid.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> You'd be dead before the second ad break.


Then i hope i die before Reigns is unleashed on the mic :ti


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> The crowd should be hot tonight, but i'm not expecting a great show. crossing fingers that Zayn shows up :mark:


A Sami Zayn appearance would be awesome. :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I keep wondering why everyone always says Raw's gonna suck every week, since I'm usually at least 60-75% entertained. I was like 90+% entertained last week, especially by the tag match.
> 
> Now I realize, you guys try and lower your expectations every week, that way, if it's decent, it will seem great.
> 
> It's funny how twisted panties get around here about booking. Like, if it's a good match, shut the hell up & enjoy it.


he's on to us!!!!!!!!!

banhammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Well, time to start getting ready for Raw:


_*Right next you here bro.*_


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

When did Reigns become "The Big Dog"?


How many forced nicknames have they tried with him now? I'm starting to lose count.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm the only Big Dog.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Raw in Montreal you just know the whole Montreal screw job will be mentioned


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Come on WWE keep everyone's momentum up after that incredible Steph and Jericho interivew, oh wait never mind...He should eventually return with some kind of heel podcaster gimmick.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmmmm... Montreal??? I haven't watched 2015 WWE since the XXXI fallout show, but will definitely check this out. I hope we get an "asshole" chant.

How many "Screwed" jokes do you think we will get tonight?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

AmbroseWyatt said:


> As someone who stalks KKF's twitter (Yeah, I'm a creep, but at least I won't give out her twitter addy) deanambroselover is clearly KKF. She's literally made identical posts simultaneously on her twitter and on here, under the deanambroselover name, of course. She shouldn't be banned, though. She was unfairly banned in the first place and she's been more-or-less innocuous this time around.
> 
> Everyone deserves a second chance



This is a professional wrestling forum, you should have to do some reaaaalll crazy shit to get banned. 

(please don't ban me)


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking more forward to the WWE 24 special after Raw but hopefully this Raw delivers too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

> --Tonight's Raw in Montreal did not have a good advance. Looks like the entire upper concourse will have to be tarped. Luckily UFC is not competition or else I'd have an answer as to why sales were lower than expected.


lol @ vince killing the market


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, so he's King Barrett now? lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I still can't believe they booked the KOTR for Wade Barrett to win. Fuck this company.











A smarter company would have gone with Neville.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Why do I have a feeling that tonight will be worse than usual after seeing Randy Orton is opening up the show tonight?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I still can't believe they booked the KOTR for Wade Barrett to win. Fuck this company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waaayyyy to early

Plus king of the ring is better for a heel imo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go bulls & more wwe fuckery, yay.


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> A smarter company would have gone with Neville.


A smart company wouldn't give Neville an accolade that would require him to do extensive talking. He's not ready for that yet, not by a long shot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thom Yorke said:


> lol @ vince killing the market



:ha

Those complainers will keep watching and coming to the events, right Vince

:vince7


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

May the 4th be with all of you!

Oh yea and bring the fuckery on!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Everyone ready for another piece of shit episode?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aww man I'm missing this. Will have to catch it on YouTube tomorrow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey ... don't tease like that.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, that Neville/Ziggler vs Barrett/Sheamus match should be fun if it doesn't abruptly end in DQfaceswinlol like every other match on this show seems to. Hopefully the show isn't booty grease.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go! Randy!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like randy snorted the good stuff tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No Authority to open the show :sodone


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you ready for some Fu..... I don't care. fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

God I hate NCIS worse than the Canadian fans.. 

Two Shots at once! #RawisFrench


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Let the #WWEFuckery begin


Don't forget about the drinking.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' Viper!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot they were in Toronto tonight.. Let the Krispin Wah chants begin.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, it looks like Randy's got into his stash


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

The woman that isn't Lillian Garcia is the announcer. This is good news


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

:eli3 hope they set up a tag team match tonight with this segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love how WWE's best crowds are every crowd outside of America.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Randy orton promo!! Bet the authority comes out


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TehJofus said:


> A smart company wouldn't give Neville an accolade that would require him to do extensive talking. He's not ready for that yet, not by a long shot.


bullshit. 

Not ready for a KOTR win?

Is your qualification that you have to be in your late 30s or something to get that win?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't forget about the drinking.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Top 5 likely Cena challengers tonight?

Tyson Kidd 
Eric Rowan
Heath Slater
Bray Wyatt
Ryback
*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hide the Mics!! Save the show!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stupid Authority interview opening up Raw aga...

Oh, wait, it's Orton and Reigns.

:lmao


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Zzzzzz Reigns in his gear means he faces Kane (probably) in the opening match tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh no, Reigns is about to speak.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Randy's face when Roman's music hit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently Canada still rates Reigns a 4/10 :draper2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns is here and he is in the main event BE JELOUS


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dat lukewarm reaction for Reigns


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What fairytale will Reigns give us tonight :mark:


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

They always start Raw off with a promo, why can't we have something a little different to start off the show?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Poor guy is already getting booed again. :lol Totally didn't see that coming! Keep forcing it though Vince!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

eek, not a great reception.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is sure to be an engaging promo battle


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Love that heat for Reigns


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nooooo!! Mute audio!!! He's got a mic!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why isn't there a wank pheasant smiley yet?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns getting booed... crowd calling for an RKO on his ass. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big RKO chants.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Who the fuck keeps giving him a mic


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RKO chants :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Randy is over tonight baby.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow Reigns is a monster, he's almost as big as Orton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them RKO chants aren't making Reigns look that strong.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Randy engaging the audience?!?!! Keep it up Randy!


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I fucking hate Romans smirk. Doesn't at all go with the character that he's trying to portray.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Orton is bigger than Reigns

Juggernaut my ass.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns marks: They're not booing, they're saying "ooo" as in ooooowaaahhhh...


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

New member folks. I've lurked here for a LONG ass time and figured I might as well join to talk shit about Raw with yall.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy dropped the kid line on him. Randy is the old man now. I feel old.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Orton white hot?!?!! What's goin on?!?!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I love it when Randy's in the mood.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns is holding his own against Orton on this mic tonight


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lol RANDY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Randy bobbing his head to new day music:lmao

FUCKING RANDY. I can't.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

.... New Day? What?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

NEW DAY :mark:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol @ Randy starting to dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New day was the last mothafuckas I expected to come out there:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOFUCKING LOL RANDY


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is Orton in his hometown or does the crowd just hate Reigns :lmao


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Ortons face when these idiots came out :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy is on fire tonight!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Randy about to get down. With the New Day


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I would almost be for them making Orton/Reigns the tag champs


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Randy loves that musicccc


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I started bobbin to new days music right as Randy did, Lol!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

OH YES IT IS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Randy bobbing his head to new day music:lmao
> 
> FUCKING RANDY. I can't.


:lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Orton hasn't destroyed the tag titles in a couple weeks so he ya go


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JayGeezus said:


> New member folks. I've lurked here for a LONG ass time and figured I might as well join to talk shit about Raw with yall.



Welcome :toast

Gonna prolly need a few of those


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Wow Reigns is a monster, he's almost as big as Orton.


 the big jugger power naut doghouse


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*cking Randy head bobing to the music :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns getting booed again because he is going for the championship ha


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

NEW DAY!!!! YAASSSS!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fucking Randy dancing to The New Day's theme. Randy is the best all time all my life.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Randy grooving to the music.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wtf lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns is sounding decent on the mic here


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahaha new day. I have started getting behind them so much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:dahell New Day


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Guess Vince needed to get the fans to shit on these clowns to get heat off regins


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess the main event for tonight The New Day vs Randy/Reigns


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I love when Randys in the mood.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"Montreal Boo-Hoo Job".

Fucking genius.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Now I like The New Day. All it took was making them douchey heels!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

My god Randy has been killing it for a long time.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I guarantee by the end of this segment Orton and Reigns will end up on the same team in a tag match set up tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Randy Orton is so coked up he's enjoying New Day. 

It's like he's farting smiles.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMFAO. how could they not know that this what these guys were for lol.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope Reigns and Orton don't beat New Day in a handicap or something.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Woods is gold. :lol


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

New Day was hella annoying originally but they provoke a reaction. Can't argue with that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day keeps growing on me.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Randy dancing to The New Day's music :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar SummerSlam over Reigns/Lesnar II or Rollins/Lesnar, so RKO for champ.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

love Randys semi confused face as new day talks


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Woods is f*cking awesome as a heel :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Preach Big E!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Omg New Day is gold as heels.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Xavier is killing it since they turned heel! The guy is gold. In fact, the New Day in general are great.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Main event setup imminent.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao OMG.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this life?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At "he has you on speed dial"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Randy Orton looks like he had some really really good coke today.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Now hold on a minute there Playa.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heel New Day Rocks :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns getting booed again because he is going for the championship ha


:eyeroll


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:maury 

New Day is amazing when they get promo time, I'm beyond excited that Big E can finally show personality like this because he's a funny motherfucker.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahahshahahaha New Day is great.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

New Day are prime examples of what they could do with Reigns if they turned him heel.

These guys are hilarious LOL


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a money new day promo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*NEW DAY ROCKS SORRY GUISE*


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Orton clapping along, he's the best part of this lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Canadian Meth 150% stronger than US Meth, cause Randy is on a whole other level and is making this segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the tag team champions are going to lose clean AGAIN:lmao

They love burying whoever the tag champions are.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns and Orton vs New Day
No Show or Kane in sight




Yet


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Heels being tough and making challenges?

wow must be a NEW DAY


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

They're about to bury New Day, sigh.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP New Day


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

New Day to be part of the Monday night raw opening! WOW never thought i'd see the day and it WORKS LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just put the New Day as :thecause already


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why isn't the crowd chanting?



Prime- Time-Players!



Get these jabronis New Day out of here. :rock5


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Heel New Day is fucking gold.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Randy going off script again hahaha


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Daaaaamn it has been so long since we got to see those two just go for it . Awesome heels for sure.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is Canadian Meth 150% stronger than US Meth, cause Randy is on a whole other level and is making this segment.



Walter White didn't die he just faked his own death and moved to Montreal :draper2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

San Andreas is gonna suck.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I actually REALLY enjoyed the opening this Raw. Please keep the momentum going...please.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn Randy should act like this all the time, he's fucking hilarious.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm shocked :shocked: 

New Day actually entertained me for once.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Always knew Big E had a bit of promo class about him. New Day is awesome as comedy heels.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

so roman and randy vs 3 escaped monkeys


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I would be fine with them Freebirding the titles if there was some explanation for it. 

But there isn't and it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

See, this is what happens when you give people some freedom, you get gold like this. Shame the New Day are about to job though...


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


I caught that too. LOL this is a definite improvement from what they were.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but New Day is turning out to be quite the stable. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton dancing to New Day's music just tells you how much WWE thinks of them


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Hope you guys learn what buried means when it comes to wrestling. The New Day are in the ring with 2 main eventers, and holding their own on the mic.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

God bless the New Day.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The Rock is a great actor, but SA will flop.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Randy has been snorting the good stuff tonight


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad to see New Day being well received on the forum :clap


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"Orton and Rollins can't get along!"

:jbl


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Orton dancing to New Day's music just tells you how much WWE thinks of them


Or Randy's off in his own little world ATM...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Always knew Big E had a bit of promo class about him. New Day is awesome as comedy heels.


Yeah him and Xavier have had it in them for awhile . We only ever got to see there potential outside of anything near the ring generally on social media.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3ddie93 said:


> so roman and randy vs 3 escaped monkeys


DAS RACIST


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Hope you guys learn what buried means when it comes to wrestling. The New Day are in the ring with 2 main eventers, and holding their own on the mic.


This isn't about New Day at all. It's about WWE shitting on the tag team champions and the division as a whole.

Cena and Ambrose beat the Usos clean, who were the tag champs at the time.
Orton beat Kidd and Cesaro clean, who were the tag champs at the time.
Now New Day is about to suffer the same fate.

Nice way to directly tell your fans that the entire tag division are a bunch of GEEKS.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

How come JBL is the face and booker t is the heel when new day is in the ring


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Toss Bo Dallas and Adam Rose in New Day and it can be Dumpster Fire Week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is booker talking about.

Freebird rules was any two of the group could defend the titles


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

only bad thing about this we have to watch Kofi Randy for the 100th time


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Or Randy's off in his own little world ATM...


He is just confident and is loving his role i think .


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Xavier is entertaining. Long time removed from getting crushed repeatedly by Rusev.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno if it's a testament to The New Day or an indictment of Raw but I think The New Day are my favourite part of the show right now...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

donne said:


> only bad thing about this we have to watch Kofi Randy for the 100th time


STUPID!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

LETS GO NEW DAY!!
CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP!!
LETS GO NEW DAY!!
CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

hou713 said:


> Glad to see New Day being well received on the forum :clap


I was all for them as I saw them as a team at a house show before they officially debuted, the problem was they were stuck in a hole being faces and weren't being given sufficient time to shine. Now that they're able to cut these kinds of promos and actually show personality like they did with that promo and actually have relevant matches I'm 100% behind them again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It is truly grating how much Cole says WWE and how he says it


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Randy is in great shape. Really takes pride in his appearance. Bo Dallas should travel with him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Every time I see Kofi in the ring with Orton I get flashbacks to 2009.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

booooooooooooooring


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Fucking Randy dancing to The New Day's theme. Randy is the best all time all my life.


He took a line of that good Canadian blow


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why is everyone hating on the San Andreas movie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lothario said:


> Randy is in great shape. Really takes pride in his appearance. Bo Dallas should travel with him.


Randy would probably take off without him and leave him at the hotel. 


Booker, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Every time I see Kofi in the ring with Orton I get flashbacks to 2009.


:buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Who challenges Cena tonight then? Random guess but i'd say luke Harper


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A JBL chant Maggle :jbl

:ha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Booker needs to make an Audiobook. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why is everyone hating on the San Andreas movie


it looks bad but I'm a good way LOL
it will be a fun popcorn movie
nothing more, kinda like the day after tomorrow


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

No Mercy hype!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Randy Orton playing babyface in peril...that's different.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the Rock vs a hole in the earth


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Remember when Austin and Rock tagged together and had half the arena chanting for the announcers 2 weeks in a row??

yeah neither do i


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I know all the smart comments I'll get but lol, what has got into Randy lately, he's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Every time I see Kofi in the ring with Orton I get flashbacks to 2009.


Kofi has never been the same since this feud


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JBL chants


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Just started watching RAW, and the first thing i see is The New Day taking on Orton, Reigns? Fuck this shit...

FUCKERY!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao Booker needs to make an Audiobook. :lmao


Shit, I'll listen to that.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Just started watching RAW, and the first thing i see is The New Day taking on Orton, Reigns? Fuck this shit...


Best opening to Raw in a VERY long time. You missed a good opening segment.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> it looks bad but I'm a good way LOL
> it will be a fun popcorn movie
> nothing more, kinda like the day after tomorrow


Looks alot like 2012 too


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

There's no way in hell the New Day weren't planned on being heels all along.

Remember how they teased that "new Nation of Domination" gimmick with the three of them for a couple of weeks? And then out of nowhere they started those cheesy church video packages? There's no way in hell they were intended to be faces for a long turn. It's near identical to what happened with Honky Tonk Man during his debut. They sent them out as "faces" but to the point that they were irritating and redundant. It was only a matter of time before the fans turned on them, thus turning them heel more effectively than had they started out as heels.

It's amazing how much love they get now that they are heels. Good job Vinnie!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


LOL. Randy having fun as a face right now. Probably told him he's going over Seth at Payback lol.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Best opening to Raw in a VERY long time. You missed a good opening segment.


I might catch up on that but still, its the New Day that nobody likes, vs Orton who has lost momentum with another guy nobody likes!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I know all the smart comments I'll get but lol, what has got into Randy lately, he's fucking hilarious.


Creative finally letting Randy be himself and not over scripting his promos hopefully.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao Booker needs to make an Audiobook. :lmao


or hooked on phonics


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Just started watching RAW, and the first thing i see is The New Day taking on Orton, Reigns? Fuck this shit...
> 
> FUCKERY!


pretty good segment led to it tbh, ortons had some of amsterdams finest for sure


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, I'll listen to that.


It would definitely be in my favourite 5.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton was fucking awesome in that opening segment.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*WE'RE GOING TO GO TO A QUICK WRESTLING BREAK, STAY TUNED FOR MORE COMMERCIALS HERE ON USA. *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.......................And ya got woods. :Jordan


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

You got the power, the guy that can go up top and you got Woods, LOL.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> pretty good segment led to it tbh, ortons had some of amsterdams finest for sure


a prostitute? :grin2:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi is about to take a sick RKO.

Surprised Booker Toby isn't New Day's Manager yet.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > Best opening to Raw in a VERY long time. You missed a good opening segment.
> ...


Opening segment debunks all points here.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, I'll listen to that.


Same here! "This guy lifts weights for breakfast!" What?! :lmao:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hou713 said:


> Glad to see New Day being well received on the forum :clap


Same. They've honestly been one of the highlights of the shows for me now. They've been hilariously entertaining as the sarcastic positive heels, and you can tell they (specifically Kofi) are more comfortable now that they have good material.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What does Reigns have that Big E doesn't? Big E's better in the ring, better on the mic, and a true powerhouse.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

It's amazing how night and day it seems with these guys playing heels now. Good stuff, having them open up RAW is a pleasant change as well.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cm punk chants? Really


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Reigns and Orton get loud pops but it seems like nobody gives a shit when they are actually having a match


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Booker! "Big E's got the power.... Kofi's got the speed.... _Then you've got Wooooods!_" pmsl


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just random Punk chants


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"The Big Dog"

"The Powerhouse"

"The Juggernaut"

Once again playing the face in peril :lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Reading this thread and I forget Raw's on TV right in front of me lmao.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And CM Punk chants just because.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

unkunkunkunkunk


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Montreal huh?

This crowd is absolutely going to shit all over Cena.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> What does Reigns have that Big E doesn't?


longer hair, lighter skin


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Randy here to save weak Reigns.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, it's official. Kofi and Rollins sell Orton's rope DDT the best.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Place is going crazy for Randy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are those CM PUNK chants out of nowhere


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ok i was wrong

fans want Orton and could give two shits about Reigns


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

_WWE: The Numbers Game_, now available on iTunes for just $9.99!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton has stopped giving fucks and frankly, we're all better for it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha:


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> What does Reigns have that Big E doesn't? Big E's better in the ring, better on the mic, and a true powerhouse.


Pretty hair and duck lips?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

New day wins :ti


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

UH OH


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy Crap Randy is over. and :lmao new day wins


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

how ya like that....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn. New Day actually won. Surprise.

Reigns is so getting RKO'd at the end of tonight.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

NEW DAAAAAY


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

New Day win, praise jesus.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New Day won. Holy shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Welp, time to clap you guys.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

all in all... said:


> longer hair, lighter skin


It's really depressing that these are the reasons :shaq


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What were y'all saying about burying? :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Tag Team Champs not booked like total GEEKS

Lawler was right Canada is Bizzaro World


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New Day wins! :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great opening segment. Really good match. Great ending to the match. Lets keep it rollin Raw. Pressures on the next guys up!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Kofi Kingston has pinned Randy Orton... It really is....


A NEW DAAAAYYYYY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NEW... DAY PUSH 

NEW... DAY PUSH

NEW... DAY PUSH

NEW... DAY PUSH

NEW... DAY PUSH


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kofi pins Orton. Ahhhhh sweet justice.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad to see Kofi got that win back from 6 years ago.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great finish


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy shit, they won!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

NEW DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's not over huh?

:maury


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well damn, New Day actually won!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice booking. New Day looks strong while building up tension between Reigns and Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day wins

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I fucking love the way New Day sells their victories. :lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

NEW DAY WINS :mark:


Randy and New Day have started this Raw off perfectly so far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane your a couple minutes late to interfere in the match


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Nice finish, BIG WIN FOR NEW DAY*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My face when new day won.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NEW DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can Kane retire already


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It feels like I just saw this a couple of months ago.










Oh yeah, I did.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Randy once again quite over tonight. Guy sure has been on a role since his breaking segment from the authority.

"Randy going to that place. It's called the RKO" Fucking Book :maury last week it was Booker being from Liverpool.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

From a logical standpoint, it made literally no sense for Reigns to try to spear Kofi.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

New Day winning over Orton and Reigns...
:ti


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

New Day is so amazing


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Hug it out!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We all know by now what happens when a face accidently nails another face :maddox


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

New Day Wins!!!!

I'm loving this heel push!


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

holy crap


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kofi goes over Orton.




Again? :hmm:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So much for burying New Day, smarks.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

CM Punk return imminent


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm confused. Great opening to Raw AND the main event isn't a tag team match???!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So yeah, that main event will go 5 min.

Or half the crew got popped at the border and everyone else has double duty.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dammit Reigns, you had one job! Hit the spear on an opponent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the result of the Reigns/Orton match will be DQ because the Authority will take out all of them? Meh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lord Humongous said:


> Hug it out!



But Randy just got a running hug from Reigns :reigns2


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Kofi Kingston gets his man 6 years later.

Who's STUPID STUPID STUPID now?

:rko2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Reigns v Orton ME tonight? wow. no surprise who the crowd will be behind ether.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SHIT, WE'RE ACTUALLY GETTING A SINGLES MAIN EVENT?

Oh.. it's Reigns vs Orton.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

We told you kane.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti look at those ******.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha Big E in the background "We did it Kane!"


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

muh roster depth :vince4


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Raw shaping up to be good so far


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Uh-oh, talking about Christmas with Kane.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

There is nothing worse on TV right now than this fucking Kane/Rollins storyline


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So the result of the Reigns/Orton match will be DQ because the Authority will take out all of them? Meh.



Spoiler Tags, man :jericho2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lmao who wrote this shit
or
who authorized this shit


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JayGeezus said:


> From a logical standpoint, it made literally no sense for Reigns to try to spear Kofi.


No, he's a glory hog


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Christmas jokes in May, Great stuff WWE writers, great stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every time Kane talks about his visions of murder/attempted murder from years ago I mark, because I can actually envision Kane legit murdering Santa Claus.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Orton needs to beat Reigns finally.*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Kane sure loves reminding people he loves roasting people's chestnuts. XD


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rematchamania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm always down for a Rollins/Ambrose matchup :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck yes Dean vs Seth.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

So time for Ambrose to lose again? Greaaaaat


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day screaming to Kane about getting the job done even though it concluded nothing to the segment as absolutely hilarious.

If Ambrose doesn't beat Rollins with J&J security banned, I swear.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Woah New Day won. Unexpected!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean getting a rematch


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> But Randy just got a running hug from Reigns :reigns2


Maybe Randy likes getting "special" hugs from Reigns :creepytrips


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder if Ambrose will finally get a win off Rollins, lets see.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh poor Dean. He's going to lose to Seth AGAIN.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

At what point are they going to fully turn Kane face and have him feud with Rollins?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Amazing how over Dean is considering his booking. Keep billing him as the weak link of the Shield, though. :lol Company any gives away money. Idiots.

On another note, great crowd. Too bad they'll undoubtedly be put to sleep by the rest of the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

In more evidence that this is Bizzaro World Raw we are getting rematches from Smackdown on Raw


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dean just crack a smile somewhere.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

my boys get to fight again. yay. 

but I smell fuckery I just don't know what yet.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> But Randy just got a running hug from Reigns :reigns2


Awesome. Lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Let's throw some credit here. This Raw has been pretty F'n good so far. 

Promo's by Orton/Kane have been awesome, decent opening match.. What the hell WWE WE CAN'T HANDLE TOO MUCH GOLD! 

Oh right there's 100 minutes left. Commence the Garbage!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not hyped for the so-called main event or Rollins/Ambrose

Could be an early night for me


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> New Day screaming to Kane about getting the job done even though it concluded nothing to the segment as absolutely hilarious..


That's what made it so funny, they were kinda just yammering on in the background.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You just know somehow Seth's going to cheat for a win. Which would be fine if it didn't feel like Dean loses 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is the Rollins/Dean match a title match?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> At what point are they going to fully turn Kane face and have him feud with Rollins?


Slow burn. :lawler


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


STUPID!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People here seriously want a jobber to beat the WWE World Heavyweight Champion? :troll


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Amazing how over Dean is considering his booking. Keep billing him as the weak link of the Shield, though. :lol Company any gives away money. Idiots.
> 
> On another note, great crowd. Too bad they'll undoubtedly be put to sleep by the rest of the show.


It might have indirectly helped him... His first big win will probably be a massive payoff for so many fans.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Will never get tired of Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can I get more New Day please?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> In more evidence that this is Bizzaro World Raw we are getting rematches from Smackdown on Raw


*Maybe they will acknowledge Wyatt Family thats only teased on SD*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:moyes8 Montreal. Why you booing Ryback


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rycrap fpalm


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

More casual look suits Ryback, looks cool.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I love how Ryback's dressed like Lesnar.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Feeding time? Renee is just a snack.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Ryback promo? If it's anything like the SD one, we're in for a struggle. Wonder if he'll reference The Secret.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pressures on Ryback to follow that up. Don't lose this momentum please.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I love you, Renee :lenny



A-C-P said:


> But Randy just got a running hug from Reigns :reigns2


He thought Mayweather/Pacquiao was a 4* match and wanted to recreate it for all the fans that missed it.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody else think Ryback could use a Batista/Goldberg type entrance? Or more just at the top of the ramp, something high impact with pyro to get the fans into it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wyatt has to feud with this dork.

ut


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Renee Young-Isn't she boning Ambrose?

She's kinda fugly.. Brutal Butter face.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Apparently Montreal has had plenty to eat tonight


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose, living proof you don't have to do anything in WWE. All you have to do is job for a year & have some cool indies matches from forever ago, and you're over.

Save me Seth!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ryback getting mic time again for the first time I think since talking about his surgery, which if memory serves was around November? Did someone take out Vince?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another random Wyatt feud


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Is the Rollins/Dean match a title match?


A title match on Raw
:HHH2 
as if we deserve it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smarky ass crowd.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

What's the crowd doing?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Montreal you sound hungry! *crickets* :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Are they chanting Goldberg? 

What is this 2012?


:rock5


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bullydully said:


> Will never get tired of Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, that adlib had the crowd go from trolling him to saying his catchphrase.

Nice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got here. Any fuckery, so far?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rene looks hot. Those pumps look sexy as well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryback turns the crowd in his favor :nice


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn.... ryback flipped that quick. good for him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck just happened. :lmao


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Renee Young vs Lana! 

Ryback burying the crowd!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's right Ryback, tell the audience to STFU


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

this is painful for ryback.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow no love for the Big Guy in Canada...or maybe they just don't give a crap about is sob story.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Nice way to turn the crowd back to your side Ryback...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback is panicking, he is off right now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why would they send Ryback out there to sink like this.:sad:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice way to handle that, Ryback. An in ring promo and street clothes? They're shaking things up.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

This is an uncomfortable segment. Feel bad for Ryback...


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Big guy turnin the smark crowd! Push this man!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SP103 said:


> Renee Young-Isn't she boning Ambrose?
> 
> She's kinda fugly.. Brutal Butter face.


Renee Young, ugly? I don't comprehend


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ryback with those positive shits.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Douchebag crowd.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good job Ryback for turning that crowd around. Talent is engaging the crowd now this is great. Don't stop.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

hungry is a catch phrase? :confused


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Havent we heard this before? Meh. Please feed the kids.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the same random promo he had a couple a months of go.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BIPOLAR ASS CROWD.*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good for you Ryback!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i put it on a hard roll, maybe a little mustard...and i eat it. its a low calorie snack, keeps me ripped


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice recovery there by Ryback, the crowd is kinda being a dick towards him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

We already heard this promo minus name dropping the secret


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

When the hell did Ryback turn into Cena with that pandering?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He's more Steroids than A-Rod and Bonds combined. 

LOVE THE KIDS!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Bray is gonna embarrass him on the mic for two weeks....


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Big Guy is actually cutting a pretty good promo.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Every Ryback segment could use 'dumb as fuck' chants.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

feed me more chant is pretty loud considering the camera has only picked up 4 people chanting it so far..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at how Ryback turned this crowd around from chanting "Goldberg" to chanting "Feed Me More." Reigns could learn a thing or two.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can the fat hillbilly turn out the lights and stop this?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fucking crowd can't make up it's mind. :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This promo is seriously dragging.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ryback is the 2015 version of DDP with that motivational stuff


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not Ryback's fault, he's doing well on the mic. It's definitely the crowd. They're being total assholes.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Literally cannot take another Bray Wyatt promo...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, he did a great job of turning that crowd around, but that promo was pretty bad :shaq


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Bray's got more food than you Rysnack.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YOU WOKE ME UP AND IM STARVING :mark: ITS FEEDING TIME! :ryback

That was a GOAT promo.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bray is, kinda, agreeing with ryback


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Another quasi ****-erotic snoozefest of a promo from Wyatt.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ryback's a little bit too roidmonotone. a little bit of a cooler delivery would help him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bray Wyatt Vs.Ryback. 

KFC Bucket on a Pole Match.. Book it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

So Bray came off from fighting Cena, Bryan and Taker... And now he has to face.... Ryback?

:Korton


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like the same shit he said during the Cena and Ambrose feuds


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bray Wyatt, proof you can be edgy in a fedora


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Time for another Bray promo that he probably won't back up :kd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt's more like an impressionist as the weeks go on


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> It's not Ryback's fault, he's doing well on the mic. It's definitely the crowd. They're being total assholes.


Lol i loved how he was able to shut them up and start a feed me more chant


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

donne said:


> Ryback is the 2015 version of DDP with that motivational stuff


DDP Yoga vs. The Secret
It's a squash match.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

was that segment really supposed to end like that?

no response from Ryback?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt is so much better as a cult leader than a random trailer trash on pills with the sudden ability to talk in riddles type.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJQ said:


> Time for another Bray promo that he probably won't back up :kd


It's Ryback. If he can't beat him, it's time to just walk away, put the hat on Bo and let him be the fat bearded cult leader


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> bullshit.
> 
> Not ready for a KOTR win?
> 
> Is your qualification that you have to be in your late 30s or something to get that win?


My qualification was pretty damn clear in my post, you should have actually read it. He should at least be comfortable on the mic. I don't care about age. I'd be fine with Wyatt winning, and he's even younger than Neville. 

Also, Barrett's 34. No idea how that equates to late 30s with you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ryback turns the crowd in his favor :nice


He flipped that crowd better than those flippy, flying midgets.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well, that went down like a lead balloon :|


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> DDP Yoga vs. The Secret
> It's a squash match.


Ryback literally shits positivity.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Bray Wyatt, proof you can be edgy in a fedora


bray in thirty years









"i AM the face a fear, dumbass"


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Bray Wyatt Vs.Ryback.
> 
> KFC Bucket on a Pole Match.. Book it.


If only Russo was still around!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Crowd is like the Impact Zone x 100


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Nattie......


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Renee Young-Isn't she boning Ambrose?
> 
> She's kinda fugly.. Brutal Butter face.


WTF. Is this shtick?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw is Teddy Long holla holla


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro! Kidd! Hey Nattie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natalya is looking quite hot! kada


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO 

Uppercats :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How do you folk hate on this crowd? They were white hot for Orton, gave Reigns and New Day heat, popped for Ambrose, gave Ryback a reaction...I swear it's like you want silent casual crowds. This has been a great Raw so far and the crowd is certainly doing their part to feed the talent and theyre engaging back with them.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It always surprises me how somehow the Special Olympics seem to be kind of a big deal in the anglo-saxon word. No one cares about it here.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Ascensions titan tron must be a seizure fest in person.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup, I guess Kidd/Cesaro are faces now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I completely forgot The Ascension existed.

I wish WWE did too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Ascension actually got a entrance on Raw? Well damn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they had a chance to repackage the Ascension since they were off TV for so long, and they keep them in the same stupid gimmick.

Idiots


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man I f'n hate this tag team


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These jobbers on Raw

:ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't realize ascension was still on the main roster


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ascension huh. I thought they were relegated to house shows.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

So Kidd & Cesaro officially turned face?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

No one cares about what the Ascension has to say


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Ascension just shouldn't cut promos...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh here we go with JBL and the Ascension again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing tribute promo by Ascension. Welcome to the '80s.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Raw is Teddy Long holla holla


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE LEGION OF DOOMed to be jobbers, radical.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

they came back with the same gimmick?, they could have repackaged them at least.

Jesus


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hopefully the Ascension can put a good match on here and keep this momentum going. I'm a big fan of these guys and IMO deserve a lot better.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

FFS, I missed the Ryback promo. What did he say to turn the crowd around?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah... 

* Gets beat*


-The Ascension


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


>


Tbh, that holds true for almost every diva.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

two things come to mind

#Cat 's and facts are faces 

#The ascension are still employed HOLY SHIT THAT'S A SHOCK


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Brandi Rhodes sounds so much better than Eden Styles :/


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

i feel like the ascension is going to win this...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SUPER DRAGON sign. lol


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

They completely ruined any chance Ascension had to be successful which was already set at pretty low odds.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why did JBL bring up the Montreal Canadians when the Hart's are from Calgary?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't be the only one who doesn't "get" Kidd/Cesaro.

I like both guys, don't get me wrong...but why should I get invested in them as a tag team? Because they both like to cover their heads with hoodies and towels? Because they both like to say "FACT" in unison? Or because they both have an affinity for Beats by Dre?

They are the most random tag team in the WWE. As much as people wanted them to keep the tag titles for a longer period, I was glad they dropped them to New Day. Nothing makes the tag team division look like a joke more than a random tag team that was obviously thrown together on a whim because they had nothing for either guy in the singles division.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

hou713 said:


> The Ascension just shouldn't cut promos...


Neither should reigns, but that doesn't stop him from vomiting garbage into the mic week in week out.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*OH MY GOD, SAMI ZAYN IS DEBUTING TODAY.
*
It's in fucking montreal
It's the heart of the OLE OLE OLE Chants

Cena vs Zayn is gonna be nuts. I can't believe I just clued in on this.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like they let the Ascension out of the basement for once, wish they dropped their weird paint and entrance gear.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The WWE network free again this month? :dahell


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to like the Ascension.. I really do.. The entrance is cool, and the LOD style is good. 

But they look like a tag team of Dustin Pedrioa and a white version of Pablo Sandoval.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nattie:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro is killing him. Stop the horror.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> SUPER DRAGON sign. lol


I NEED TO SEE THIS


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Booker Cesaro is not Roman, He is much better than Roman :jericho2


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw is uppercuts with Cesaro!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is all Cesaro needed to do to get over. Show the crazy power and kill dudes.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ascension fan right here. Hope they win honesty not high on Kidd and Ceasaro..*


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Fucking Cesaro :clap :clap :clap :clap .


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro's too Swiss, right Vince?

He'll never get over in his life.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lol fucking gay ass cole seeya bye


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meltzer on the Ascension "promo:"

Dave Meltzer ‏@davemeltzerWON 1m1 minute ago
Well, worst promo for 2015 is clinched.

:ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro and that sequence! :mark:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> It's not Ryback's fault, he's doing well on the mic. It's definitely the crowd. They're being total assholes.


Funny how people only use this logic for CERTAIN wrestlers, no matter how well they all do.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

meh... the tag division still misses deuce n domino.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

That isn't their normal finisher is it?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cesaro can't connect with the crowd...


:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cesaro be like....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Uhhgh nevermind.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Their finisher is awesome.

Crazy how American crowds are so shit compared to foreign crowds.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Those tits on Natalya :lenny


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Nevermind i take that back  So brought ascension back to just job randomly


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

These guys are awesome.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cesaro did great tonight, good match.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> meh... the tag division still misses deuce n domino.


they need to learn about cool, for sure


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Meltzer on the Ascension "promo:"
> 
> Dave Meltzer ‏@davemeltzerWON 1m1 minute ago
> Well, worst promo for 2015 is clinched.
> ...


Yeah, it was not a higlight reel moment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cesaro, damnit


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

THOSE FUCKING UPPERCUTS! :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyson should do that dropkick from the second rope or something. That spin & dropkick as a finisher is literally the only thing I don't like about Cesaro & Kidd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Cesaro be like....


I wish they would give Cesaro an eyepatch for good. He would be super badass.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

:vince3 "Cesaro is not connecting with the crowd!"

He just showed you otherwise you geriatric fool! XD


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ascension needs to change their identity. They talk and talk about being the greatest tag team in the WWE then loose 90% of their matches!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

After Raw.........


.......we try to humanize "The Big Dog".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yo dawg, I heard you like European Uppercuts... :cesaro

So I take it that the Brass Ring Club are officially faces now? Doesn't matter if they are or not, they're still fun as hell to watch and a worthy rival team to the Usos.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Roman Reigns story. WM Main Event next year and a title win is how it translates


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What is with all these Reigns vignettes? You're not gonna get people to like someone by shoving him down their throats.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the rollins/ambrose match next then?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The tag team division is so much better since the Usos finally fucked off. Heel New Day and Cesaro/Kidd are killing it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nah, no way is Cesaro over....

and if you didn't notice that was sarcasm, color yourself gullible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

"lifelong road :bryanlol

He wouldn't be here if football panned out for him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Cesaro be like....


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The WWE After School Special: Roman Reigns, Never Alone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Tbh, that holds true for almost every diva.


But none compare to Nattie


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Youmanga finally acknowledged as a part of the Anoa'i dynasty in that video for Reigns' network special.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:reigns "This could be the only Wrestlemania I headline"

Stop getting people's hopes up Roman :reigns2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> "lifelong road :bryanlol
> 
> He wouldn't be here if football panned out for him.


Kinda true honestly. :justsayin


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

They're showing Sandow's debut on the app.

His retort of 'thank you for your irrelevant opinion' in response to the what chants was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, do they even have a name for Seth's new finisher?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, Rollins' new finisher looks like at best should be a signature move.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> :reigns "This could be the only Wrestlemania I headline"
> 
> Stop getting people's hopes up Roman :reigns2


Hey!It's only fair! He got to headline, he got his moment time for someone else now , its only fair!!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol Rollins went from the beat finisher to one that may actually be worse than dirty deeds and the zig zag


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not main-eventing the show... :hmm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean in the house!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

They built the Ascension in NXT to literally save the main roster tag division but they've destroyed them. It's sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, do they even have a name for Seth's new finisher?


It's the "......!!!!"

:vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins' new finisher :mj2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Rollins vs Dean for the top of the 2nd hour. Nice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need to just say WWE Champion or WWE World Champion. WWE World Heavyweight Champion is way too much to say. Half the time it sounds forced.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He looks awesome with that belt alone, doesn't even need J&J


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I miss the Curbstomp.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The GOAT has arrived :bow


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Orton and Reigns already fought. Rollins and Dean are about to fight. So... what's the main event going to be?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Holy shit this is gonna be good


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WHAT?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLEASE DEAN WIN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, do they even have a name for Seth's new finisher?


*Seth's short spike!* :shrug


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DEEEAAAAANNNN PUUSSSHHHH


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy shit yessssss!!!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fatal 4 Way?! Holy shit!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Please win Ambrose, please win as you are the only member of the Shield to not have any direction at the moment.


FOR SOME FREAKIN' REASON.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh god damn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck yessssssssssss


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hahhahah


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Concessions Kane laying down DAT law.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stip. I hope Dean gets added. Then the July PPV can be Ambrose/Reigns/Rollins in a Shield triple threat. The feud would be cool.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I LIKE THAT!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"There is no point to this match"

So it is just like every other match on Raw :draper2


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL at Dean's derp face.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lets keep the momentum up! Good Raw so far lets keeps to rollin!

Reminds me of when guys were trying to one up each other's every segment. Or they're just making this up as they go along. Either way its good and im okay with it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch Ambrose still lose fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why can't they just say "the fans" instead of "WWE Universe". Too many syllables


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dean possibly in the world title match? WTF?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, Dean in the main event at Payback?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ambrose is so much more over than Reigns its not even funny


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol'd @ "gimmie that..."


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*AMBROSE Possibly going to main event the PPV? YESYESYES*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

For any Two/Super Best Friends Zaibatsu fans here, Matt is in the 3rd row! Keep your eye on the right side of your screen. RustleMania II coming this summer!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose with mic time?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So where is HHH this week??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gif that Ambrose mouth hanging open face STAT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least there will be some freshness to the PPV match.

:shrug


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose will always be awesome.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I like this... Make the match matter. He won't win though... Sadly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least they're trying to make this matter and they have a reason if Dean wins.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL at JBL can't decide which heel to be behind. Kane or Seth.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheManof1000post said:


> Ambrose is so much more over than Reigns its not even funny


But Ambrose doesn't have "Da look!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't keep him out now. Give us Dean!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ambrose in the Payback Title match? Looks like a lot of people are getting ready to renew their subscriptions....watch WWE fuck that up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Man I really hope Ambrose wins this match


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Strong clothesline from Ambrose and engaging the audience. Good stuff Jeans Ambrose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked that clothesline he did. He should do it more often in hardcore matches our outside fights.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That fatal 4 way needs to have special rules, streetfight, No DQ. Than it will be great, just like Rollins, Cena and Lesnar at the Rumble, a normal match would make it a borefest.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Ambrose in the Payback Title match? Looks like a lot of people are getting ready to renew their subscriptions....watch WWE fuck that up.


I would sign up again if WWE didn't decide to suspend my account :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't do this to me  ... don't fucking do it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw shit, I just realized why Dean may be in the match. He might just be in there just to eat a pinfall. Eh, oh well.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That match might be the closest we will get to a Shield match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, reminded me of how Seth ruined a good main event. 

Brock didn't get to finish his beat down in Suplex City.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns interview after WM vs Lesnar's Suplex City:










Do I still have "da look"?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, do they even have a name for Seth's new finisher?


What a maneuver? :vince6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the HBK turnbuckle bump

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> I would sign up again if WWE didn't decide to suspend my account :lol



Banned like the Curbstomp :rollins3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I absolutely hate that corner flip. Rollins needs to stop that NOW. That's the one thing I hated about HBK and he was possibly by favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

They are really putting Ambrose over on commentary

this is very refreshing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins vs Ambrose
Reigns vs Orton

SummerSlam 2014 on RAW*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Come on Ambrose...Fatal Four Way!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Aw shit, I just realized why Dean may be in the match. He might just be in there just to eat a pinfall. Eh, oh well.


Not even five minutes and the internet parrots are trying to make this some kind of burial


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Unfortunately Ambrose loses this 100%


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did :cole just say 20% chance in a fatal-4-way? :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Reigns interview after WM vs Lesnar's Suplex City:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> Banned like the Curbstomp :rollins3


The curbstomp isn't banned.......... it's just not allowed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adding Dean will give someone for Rollins to pin without hurting Randy or Reigns, sadly.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins with the HBK turnbuckle bump
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


you mean the turnbuckle bump that Flair was doing before shawn had even met marty?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did Vince get locked in a closet? this RAW has been pretty good so far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Did :cole just say 20% chance in a fatal-4-way? :lmao



Well when you are booked as weak as Rollins he really does only have a 20% chance


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> Did :cole just say 20% chance in a fatal-4-way? :lmao


Scott Steiner need to teach him some statistics.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PirateMonkE said:


> The curbstomp isn't banned.......... it's just not allowed.


No one said its banned. Its just not on the approved move list. Maybe next year lol.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I love how it's only when a crowd chant is something "PG acceptable" like you sold out will these bone head commentators acknowledge it... but anything funny or clever and they totally ignore it lol


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah agreed it's time to call it WWE Champion.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Aw shit, I just realized why Dean may be in the match. He might just be in there just to eat a pinfall. Eh, oh well.


Hopefully only if his next feud attacks him.

If he takes this pinfall and has no feud going into the next PPV I think this might actually be it for him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean really really needs this win.. Probably won't happen, but you never know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheManof1000post said:


> you mean the turnbuckle bump that Flair was doing before shawn had even met marty?


They did it differently. HBK (and now Rollins) don't walk on the apron afterwards. They flip back into the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> Did :cole just say 20% chance in a fatal-4-way? :lmao


Some of that Scott Steiner "Well when the Earth rotates on its' axis I have a 200% chance" kind of math.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Did :cole just say 20% chance in a fatal-4-way? :lmao


Yeah, Steiner gets 80% chance to win.

The rest of them splits 20%.

But Reigns isn't even half the man Steiner is, so he gets half.

Half of his share of 20%,

divide by 4,

add 2,

carry the 1,

Steiner has 100% chance at winning the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting take on California Dreamin'


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This match is more proof that there is no reason to watch Smackdown.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TNA commercial :lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

WTF is Red Nose Day?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A TNA commercial during RAW. Been a while since that happened. 8*D


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheManof1000post said:


> Ambrose is so much more over than Reigns its not even funny


True talent sticks.

Even back to guys who weren't given the get go by the higher ups in the eighties stuck with fans because they were so good. Everyone from Bryan to Jericho to Rick Rude got over at the beginning because of their talent.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, Steiner gets 80% chance to win.
> 
> The rest of them splits 20%.
> 
> ...


But Ambrose knows he can't beat Rollins, so he isn't even gonna try.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kinda feel like Ambrose has to win this. If he doesn't this cements him as a mid-card geek.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Don't get your hope up, ambros. This match was made to make rollins strong.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Not even five minutes and the internet parrots are trying to make this some kind of burial


What? When did I say burial? Eating a pinfall is not burial.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Did Vince get locked in a closet? this RAW has been pretty good so far.


Trips went Captain Phillips on his ass.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, Steiner gets 80% chance to win.
> 
> The rest of them splits 20%.
> 
> ...


See Canon, this is why I love you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean, lose the Popeye wind up spot!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit chants.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:uhoh

WWE sponsors not going to like that audible Holy Shit chant


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Must not have the tape delay working on Raw tonight. Don't usually hear the word "shit" so clearly :lol


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Seth, do your shield brother a favor. Let him win regardless of what was supposed to happen.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well no matter what happens we got a good match out of this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"OLE!" chants! :zayn

+1 to Bradshaw for referencing post-Mania crowds and their penchant for left-field chants.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Love the ole chants lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wiff?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol they botched like four times this match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd chanting for Sami! :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lets go Seth!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

May the 4th be with you....

Featuring Sith Rollins :rollins


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Ole Chants in Canada.. Is that because SAMI ZAYN IS THE BEST?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf is Dean doing? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match so far, just like I knew it would be.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


>


:clap true.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why isn't this the main event? Oh, is it because Reigns isn't in it?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JayGeezus said:


> Seth, do your shield brother a favor. Let him win regardless of what was supposed to happen.


Haha, if Seth did that he'd be permanently main eventing WWE Superstars within 2 weeks.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> True talent sticks.
> 
> Even back to guys who weren't given the get go by the higher ups in the eighties stuck with fans because they were so good. Everyone from Bryan to Jericho to Rick Rude got over at the beginning because of their talent.


No, being a jobber sticks. Reigns has performed much better IN WWE than Ambrose.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How the fuck is that kick to the head allowed but the curbstomp isn't :drake1. It sounds and looks like it hurts a lot more than a curbstomp. :MAD


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought he was going to win off that Avada Kedavra unk3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sick powerbomb.:mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That was a brutal ass powerbomb.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCK! Dat powerbomb.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That powerbomb throw into the barricade though.

This match is real good.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins and Ambrose goating


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

these two could fight all night and i just would not complain.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Great match and great booking so far; both guys look strong as hell.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Better not fucking win by a count out. Get up Dean! The titties need you!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy shit Dean won!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Ambrose actually gets a win :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

DEEEANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT HE WON


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ouch, Seth landed funny there.
BUT DEEEAAANN BABBBYY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean needed that one, felt like he earned it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the shield in a 4 day with Orton


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Oh my fucking GODDDDD


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

AMBROSE BEAT ROLLINS MODERATELY CLEAN, AMBROSE BEAT ROLLINS MODERATELY CLEAN.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

THANK GOD!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT MATCH.

And Dean will eat the pin at Payback. Deans gets a main event. Everyone wins.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:claps


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Looked like Seth landed on his fucking neck. fpalm 


OH MY FUCKING GOD DEAN WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Dang he actually won, that's awesome.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

wr-gtonerkgtohielq[r9i12 k3p1ij23 2ie p1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DEAN WON? HE ACTUALLY WON?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> No, being a jobber sticks. Reigns has performed much better IN WWE than Ambrose.


This match is better than anything Reigns has ever done. Jog on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They do really work well together.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you Jesus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Our trip through Bizzaro World continues :ambrose4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean Wins!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm really impressed with Raw so far tonight. Who's up next? Don't mess it up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, WAS NOT EXPECTING THAT. That was a ppv level match and finish.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> True talent sticks.
> 
> Even back to guys who weren't given the get go by the higher ups in the eighties stuck with fans because they were so good. Everyone from Bryan to Jericho to Rick Rude got over at the beginning because of their talent.


Please do not compare Rick Rude to the likes of Jericho and Bryan.. Rude was much more talented and had charisma for days.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn on Raw finally to a damn good match and Amborse now in the title picture? Something happen to Vince I wasn't aware of?!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey..WWE is actually doing great tonight...keep it up..last time this happened the last half sucked so bad we forgot the first.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

DEEEEEEEAAAANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AMBROSE WINS! AMBROSE WINS! AMBROSE WINS! :ambrose3

First time in God knows how long that Dean-O hasn't ended up looking like a total goof.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Our champion just lost to a mid carder in the second hour of raw


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

That's payback from 3 people now


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good match there :clap


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a match.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON BEST RAW EVER.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON! HOLY SHIT AMBROSE WON!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Brilliant match, crap ending. Still, Dean gets a title shot.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice to see the Canadian audience gets to see at least one good Raw match because the American audience sure don't


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

How the hell is the turnbuckle powerbomb any less dangerous than the curb stomp?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Ambrose in the MAIN EVENT! 

roud


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:yeahyeah:YES:yeahyeah:YES:yeahyeah:YES
:yeahyeah:YES:yeahyeah:YES:yeahyeah:YES
:yeahyeah:YES:yeahyeah:YES:yeahyeah:YES


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Payback's approval rating just went up on this forum.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WHAT THE FUCKKKK LIKE WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

In order: Reigns, Orton, Rollins, and Ambrose are my favorites in WWE right now (Brock is my #1 favorite when he's around). I don't care who wins.

*HELLZ YEAH!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean wins. Seth is going to defy those odds at the ppv. Very good match! :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

All right...who kidnapped Vince and where can we send the guy his medal?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Ambrose and Rollins could feud all year and I'd be happy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Another guy in the match to hide a certain talents weakness. Hopefully this leads to a Reigns vs Ambrose feud so he can leave the title scene.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy Shit whoever wrote this Raw should get a fucking promotion.. 

This is FIRE! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome match between Ambrose and Rollins. Guess this means Ambrose is taking the pin at Payback, but I'll enjoy this while I can. My interest in the title scene just shot up.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was FUCKING AWESOME.

Ambrose finally beats Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose in his first Title match :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck it, add two more and put it in the Elimination Chamber lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That should of been the main event... Not Orton/Reigns.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Our champion just lost to a mid carder in the second hour of raw


Seth looked good, don't worry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> I'm really impressed with Raw so far tonight. Who's up next? Don't mess it up.



So all pretty much all the comments are OMG this is the opposite of what WWE normally does, and the show has been good for the first 90 minutes

So if you are taking notes WWE start going with the George Costanza philosophy, whatever you think is right, do the opposite


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Brilliant match, crap ending. Still, Dean gets a title shot.


It was an awesome ending! I shat myself thinking Rollins would end up wining in that fashion nevermind Ambrose doing it .


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Dean needs to lay both Orton and Reigns, down :ambrose2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL - Can you imagine Dean Ambrose as WWE Champion?

Yes I can. A glorious meth-filled bath-salts fueled reign it would be.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that's a fucking reaction. That's biggest of the night so far. Maybe next to Zayn if he makes an appearance tonight.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Great match and they actually got me interested in Payback


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome! Awesome! Yes Dean wins!!!! Great match!!! wooo-hooo!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Fuck it, add two more and put it in the Elimination Chamber lol.



This..FTW.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

FOR FUCKS SAKE, LET'S GO AMBROSE, NOW I'M WATCHING PAYBACK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton/Reigns is not going to touch Rollins/Ambrose. That was great.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

PPV quality match and I love the outcome!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595398033249931265


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can those two bastards just be permanent opponents for the rest of their careers?
Thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Another guy in the match to hide a certain talents weakness. Hopefully this leads to a Reigns vs Ambrose feud so he can leave the title scene.


It's also so Rollins has someone to pin. Can't let Randy or Reigns get pinned, I suppose.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The ONE time I miss Raw, and its apparently fucking awesome.

My luck is astoundingly bad.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

this raw is shit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

hey!


Kane is running WWE. 











The Big Red machine
The Demon in a mask


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Seems the writer accidentally wrote in a lot of wrestling time for this episode, consequently making this Raw good.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Fuck it, add two more and put it in the Elimination Chamber lol.


But who?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Great match between Ambrose and Rollins. :mark:

Too many triple threat matches? Time to do Fatal 4 Way matches then. :lelbron


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Now that's a fucking reaction. That's biggest of the night so far. Maybe next to Zayn if he makes an appearance tonight.


Zayn has to come out of the WWE is smart. He lives in Montreal.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep, Dean's taking the pin at Payback. Great match though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595398033249931265


:lol

True. So obvious they did this so Rollins can pin him because they don't want the other 2 to eat a pin.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This subway guacamole chick is very annoying already.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I missed mah big homies The New Day not only win, but also missed Kofi finally getting his revenge against Randall by pinning him? :fuck

Oh well, at least they, the Brass Ring Club and now Dean have won to avoid looking like pitiful goofs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

One little boy is going to be so fucking happy tomorrow lol. 

he finally pinned rollins, he finally beat rollins. I mean fuck the whole fatal fourway (well not really, i can't wait) but, these two together are going to make this match amazing.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ambrose's win broke the forums :lol also that NXT promo!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Holy fuckkkk! Thank you Kane.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

BEST FOR FUCKING BUSINESS. BRING ON PAYBACK.

Hell of a match again from the wrestling soul mates. Yay Seth. Yay Dean.

Great show so far.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just so happy Dean Fucking Ambrose is getting a World Title match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd is helping make this RAW good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> All right...who kidnapped Vince and where can we send the guy his medal?


*THANK TRIPLE H*


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

GOAT raw match! :mark:

:ambrose
:rollins


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i wonder when they'll announce that kane will be the special ref?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

RAW has actually been really good so far. I fear it's only a matter of time though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Continuum said:


> this raw is the shit


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Seems the writer accidentally wrote in a lot of wrestling time for this episode, consequently making this Raw good.


Don't worry, they still have 90 minutes left to fuck it up.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

finalnight said:


> This subway guacamole chick is very annoying already.


At least it's not the girl on the Wendy's commercial.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's also so Rollins has someone to pin. Can't let Randy or Reigns get pinned, I suppose.



And that is making me so fucking horrified. Awesome match, with two awesome wrestlers, yet one of them will be sacrificed so a bad one can be protected.

Where does the audience win here ?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dean. Fucking. Ambrose.

I'm not a big fan/mark of his, but hell, that just made payback worth watching by itself. Even if I know for a fact(somehow) that he won't win, it'll make for entertainment.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE sucks can make nothing special anymore.. Dean Ambrose beats Seth Rollins for the first time ever on WWE live tv , why not let this go like Raven and Dreamer for year before Dean can finally beat him??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> True. So obvious they did this so Rollins can pin him because they don't want the other 2 to eat a pin.


But you know what, just like a fat girl at last call, I'll take what I can get. Dean's in the match and we got a good Raw match out of it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> How the hell is the turnbuckle powerbomb any less dangerous than the curb stomp?


Little kids have a tougher time imitating a powerbomb than they do stomping on another kid's head.

It's for the children :vince7


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Fellas, let's not think about who'll lose at Payback or when Raw will take a turn for the worse... Let's revel in the awesomeness that they have given us so far.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cena to squash Luke Harper in 32 minutes


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I am looking forward to Cena's open challenge. It has a been a highlight for me.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> At least it's not the girl on the Wendy's commercial.


True. So so very true. I don't know why there's this trend these days of picking spokespeople who actually make you want to not go to the restaurant.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> At least it's not the girl on the Wendy's commercial.


Red is pretty damn lovely, so she's exempt from criticism.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What was great about the match... it had nice stretches where both guys looked strong instead of most of the match being the heel beating the crap out of the face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Continuum said:


> this raw is shit



There's always gotta be that fucking guy... This RAW is really good man, not sure what you're smoking, but I want some.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is Payback going to be held?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tonights booking brought to you by


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Solf said:


> And that is making me so fucking horrified. Awesome match, with two awesome wrestlers, yet one of them will be sacrificed so a bad one can be protected.
> 
> Where does the audience win here ?


To Vince, they don't win anything.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

seth kinda sounds like vanilla ice


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's so amazing to see how interactive Kane has become over the years. 










:rollins2 I hate it.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Turn it into a ladder match at Payback, nobody eats a pin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like how Triple H is strategically placed in the background. :trips3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Please do not compare Rick Rude to the likes of Jericho and Bryan.. Rude was much more talented and had charisma for days.


I don't quite understand where you're coming from, but I meant this in the way that, at the beginning, Rick never really had pull with the higher ups, but got super over as a heel with his excellent promo work and brilliant ability to make men insecure about themselves.

Jericho, who despite having the greatest debut in wrestling history, was almost immediately relegated to the mid card, and it took two years of him being the best thing in wwe until they gave him the spot he deserved.

And no one thought Bryan was going to go anywhere in wwe, but his heel work as world champ and the charisma he showed with Hell no made him the most over guy in wrestling today.

You may not consider Jericho and Bryan on Rude's level, but their paths are similiar in many ways.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Well for those of you who wanted a Shield triple threat match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship...here you go with a side of Orton.

This will be the closest you'll probably get.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> But who?


Ziggler and Sheamus.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We actually have people complaining about Dean beating Seth? 
:ti :maury :lmao 

:trips4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just laughing at that Trips poster smirking over Kane & Seth.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE sucks can make nothing special anymore.. Dean Ambrose eats Seth Rollins for the first time ever on WWE live tv


:rollins
:ambrose


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Another guy in the match to hide a certain talents weakness. Hopefully this leads to a Reigns vs Ambrose feud so he can leave the title scene.


Daniel Bryan isn't in this match tho, so there's no "talent weakness" in the match.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This raw is just getting better and better!!!! Lana!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Byron wants dat ass


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is Byron that short?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha Lana and Fandango!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

And now Lana? Ahhhhh. This raw can't get any better from this point.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

For god's sake keep Lana away from Fandango.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat accent slip.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lana's face turn is here. Mmm, Lana on ecstasy, giggity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO....ITS OBVIOUS.>Dean was put in the four way to take the loss at the PPV....Calling it Now :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP fandango.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit, Lana is gonna be Fandango's dancer :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sup Lana? *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Was that really Rusev talking or did they voice over him LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fandango :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fandagoo trying to get them Russian Red draws.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fandango and Lana in a live sex celebration = Ratings. :vince$


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OH MY GOD YOU FUCKING MORONS!

Don't acknowledge the crowd cheering for Lana. Holy shit, you fucking idiots have to ruin everything....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slip her the Fan-dong-o!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Rusev is going to be Marc Mero'd


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd be super insecure if I had Lana as my GF.

I'd go all Stone Cold on everybody.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

even a filler throwaway match has a meaning tonight. what is going on? lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahaha the Daniel Bryan five hour energy commercial is amazing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao A Daniel Bryan commercial lifting weights while he's injured.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lana :banderas

Dean in title match :banderas

RAW isn't shit for a change :banderas


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

While all of you guys are busy celebrating how awesome you think this RAW is, you're overlooking one big matter here:

WHO KIDNAPPED VINCE AND IS ALLOWING RAW TO SHINE TONIGHT????????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I now have a new workout routine :yes

:ha


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

DB on the new 5 hour energy commercial :mark: :yes:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Is Byron that short?


he is like 5'8 and 5'10 with his boots on


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> OH MY GOD YOU FUCKING MORONS!
> 
> Don't acknowledge the crowd cheering for Lana. Holy shit, you fucking idiots have to ruin everything....


Tell us how you really feel. Please don't hold it in.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Look at the writers... Backstage segment which gives some back story to Rusev set to demolish Fandango... 

Has Vince slipped into a coma?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> But you know what, just like a fat girl at last call, I'll take what I can get. Dean's in the match and we got a good Raw match out of it.


Definitely. The match was fantastic AND Dean being in the Payback match adds some freshness to what would have been a stale triple threat. Win-win.

Amazing how good a match can be when there are no stupid stipulations, gimmicks, and storylines attatched to it.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll take Rusev vs Fandango. Ambrose being back where he belongs already sealed the night for me. :banderas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lotta Leg Lana :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Arby's commercial sounded like Big E's voice.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mgman said:


> While all of you guys are busy celebrating how awesome you think this RAW is, you're overlooking one big matter here:
> 
> WHO KIDNAPPED VINCE AND IS ALLOWING RAW TO SHINE TONIGHT????????


Gonna go with Bret Hart.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595398033249931265


Thisss loool


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> SO....ITS OBVIOUS.>Dean was put in the four way to take the loss at the PPV....Calling it Now :lol :lol


I was thinking on the financial side. They wanted better buy rates so they jacked the main event more. 

Cause you know a main event of Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins is not going to put enough buts in seats.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JayGeezus said:


> Look at the writers... Backstage segment which gives some back story to Rusev set to demolish Fandango...
> 
> Has Vince slipped into a coma?


Nah he just took off the week


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Almost whatever comes right now I'm fine. Ambrose is where he should be.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Definitely. The match was fantastic AND Dean being in the Payback match adds some freshness to what would have been a stale triple threat. Win-win.
> 
> Amazing how good a match can be when there are no stupid stipulations, gimmicks, and storylines attatched to it.


Definitely needed some freshness.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This match is better than anything Reigns has ever done. Jog on.


Pretty much every Rollins match is a great match, and no, it isn't better than anything Reigns has done.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> I'd be super insecure if I had Lana as my GF.
> 
> I'd go all Stone Cold on everybody.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Raw commercial for May 25th in Long Island just ran here and they advertised a match on it with Rollins as the Champion. I guess card is subject to change, but pretty obvious Seth will win at Payback.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who booked this excellence?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There is like 3 people fandangoing lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

3 ppl fandangoing


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, Lana might just have the best legs in wrestling today.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE trying to make Lana the new Sable. 

Thus Rusev = Mark Mero 2.0


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595398033249931265


Rollins will pin him , to keep Reigns and Orton credible


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki Bella said:


> I'd be super insecure if I had Lana as my GF.
> 
> I'd go all Stone Cold on everybody.


So you'd beat her???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I think if Lana can go in the ring, she could get a decent fanbase behind her.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JayGeezus said:


> Look at the writers... Backstage segment which gives some back story to Rusev set to demolish Fandango...
> 
> *Has Vince slipped into a coma?*


brain slug


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I was thinking on the financial side. They wanted better buy rates so they jacked the main event more.
> 
> Cause you know a main event of Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins is not going to put enough buts in seats.


Nah i think they want to definitely protect Reigns from taking the loss..and maybe even Randy since he lost recently to Seth at the PPV..thus adding Dean who just pinned Seth tonight, makes sense so he takes the loss at the ppv vs. Seth...and Reigns, Orton come out clean. Quite predictable outcome. Seth to pin Dean.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I like how they just gave Rusev and Lana the Miz/Mizdow storyline


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Rusev. This dude is done after he loses to Cena again and Lana turns face.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wildman Rusev! accompanied by the gorgeous Lana


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> So you'd beat her???


No, not her, on everybody else.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LANA!!! :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So both Eden and Lana have nudes on the net...just saying...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lan-dan-go!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stop pandering to a bunch of high Canucks, you bastard


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao that was actually kinda funny.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Pretty much every Rollins match is a great match, and no, it isn't better than anything Reigns has done.


K den. 

So does that mean the dreadful RAW match Rollins had with Reigns was great?

Or are you even more delusional than I'd first thought?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LANA LEGS ARE FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Why did she just look so fucking sexy doing that goofy ass dance?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Lana


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

L...Lana was doing... the Fandango..... I need a gif of that....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Lana needs to get out of the suit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Would love for this to be all part of Rusev's and Lana's plan because I don't know about these two broken apart.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I actually like how they are teasing this Lana deal... and Fandango has something to him, just needs to find that groove.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

How long til Lana comes out in a robe just to remove it to reveal handprints on her puppies


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I like how they just gave Rusev and Lana the Miz/Mizdow storyline


No man. It's Marc Mero and Sable. Know your WWE history.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev English Translation to Lana: "Bitch go", or "Bitch take your ass on somewhere"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

finalnight said:


> So both Eden and Lana have nudes on the net...just saying...


no they don't


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, yeah, this will really resurrect Rusev's persona..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Lotta Leg Lana :yum:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev is getting more heat than ever kicking Lana out of all these arenas.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck, even the midcard gets development tonight? Seriously, who's booking this?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How was she a distraction to Rusev? Lana distracted Fandango so Rusev can attack him.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh, they're destroying Lanas character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki Bella said:


> No, not her, on everybody else.


Stone cold was a bad example to use because he was convicted of beating his wife.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I was thinking on the financial side. They wanted better buy rates so they jacked the main event more.
> 
> Cause you know a main event of Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins is not going to put enough buts in seats.


Why not? Orton, Reigns, & Rollins are great. I suppose it's a little old, but still a good match up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Poor Rusev. This dude is done after he loses to Cena again and Lana turns face.


Yup, soon he's the one who's going to be doing the dancing.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

finalnight said:


> So both Eden and Lana have nudes on the net...just saying...


Lana's nudes you say?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, Lana needs to get out of the suit.


And into nothing.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I was thinking on the financial side. They wanted better buy rates so they jacked the main event more.
> 
> Cause you know a main event of Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins is not going to put enough buts in seats.


I agree cause I was about to cancel my network sub this month, now I won't.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

finalnight said:


> So both Eden and Lana have nudes on the net...just saying...


Oh, what? Why would a woman degrade herself in such a way?

...And on what sites?

...You know, so I can avoid them and stuff.

...serious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Poor Rusev. This dude is done after he loses to Cena again and Lana turns face.


Yeah Rusev is now resorting to fighting FunDingalo LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I fucking detest the Fandango gimmick, or any dancing, singing or jiving gimmick


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotch yo girl doin' ma dance.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Fandango :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Fuck, even the midcard gets development tonight? Seriously, who's booking this?


H x3 and his posse.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

killacamt said:


> no they don't


Lana actually does.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Stone cold was a bad example to use because he was convicted of beating his wife.


He was also very over-protective of her.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

killacamt said:


> no they don't


Thanks for chiming in White Knight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in love.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Unbelievably obvious that Rollins interferes tonight and Dean comes down and it's a brawl for all.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, maybe someone did a hit and run on Kevin Dunn or at least locked him up with Vince. Vince and Dunn, the VD Connection, dimantled.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You guys know what's weird? Raw is going to be in Richmond on the 18th, and Daniel Bryan is still being advertised as being there.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Dat accent slip.


I think it's on purpose to build her face turn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Lana actually does.



So does Eden :banderas


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Lana's hot and good on the mic, but I've never seen her wrestle and she honestly doesn't seem like the nicest person outside wrestling..

eh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tough Enough sample videos are a Highlight Reel of absolute goofs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fandango jobbing out to GAYSEV is why we need this back*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> You guys know what's weird? Raw is going to be in Richmond on the 18th, and Daniel Bryan is still being advertised as being there.


Well they kind of advertised Bryan for the last ppv until two hours before so I wouldn't look too much into it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck Subway. Tubby's all the way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Oh shit, Lana is gonna be Fandango's dancer :lol


I'd lose my shit if she did the cossack dance while acting as his dance partner. :maisielol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> No man. It's Marc Mero and Sable. Know your WWE history.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm in love.


Yes! Yes!:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that sounded like helmsley off the gas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ya' know, I'm not normally what you call a leg man(which too many confuse with a foot fetish for some reason), and most know I detest the divas, but damn, Lana's legs are in a class by themselves and as a valet, keep her there in some fashion even if you have to have her manage Adam frickin' Rose or something.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Breeze!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That E:60 doc looks pretty good actually.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NXT documentary on ESPN? :mark:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Two NXT promos? Hahaha Triple H is so in charge.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck in your wrestling careers, younglings, while you live on cans of beans


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I wonder if Bill Demott will make an appearance?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These Tough Enough jobbers. :mj


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah Tough Enough vids. Geeks to laugh at sprinkled in with people already casted just to try and make it look legit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they kind of advertised Bryan for the last ppv until two hours before so I wouldn't look too much into it.


Perhaps, but they allegedly took him off advertising for a bunch of shows, so I just thought it was weird they still had him advertised for this one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Fandango jobbing out to GAYSEV is why we need this back*


I'd like the cruiserweight belt back


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"I like to run a lot" :maury


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

she can stop my heart ... O_O


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That chick who high fived her dog.. DAT ASS DOEEEEEE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully that chick with the dark hair makes the show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The beardy guy with the Captain America-style t-shirt. WWE Championship material


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that gymnast chick is the only good one in that group


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm in love.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I push myself to the limit, but I have no limits."

Certainly not at the table fatty.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That girl in the black... should sign her.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

3 sum with Eden and Lana. 

:homer


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> The beardy guy with the Captain America-style t-shirt. WWE Championship material


he's got the look!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh look. Mr. Sinister.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

By the way if anyone was wondering the main event of next weeks Raw is Orton/Reigns/Ambrose vs Rollins/Show/Kane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok Stardust now has a purse :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I see Cena and some others inviting the female applicants for private auditions with special guest judge Batista. :O


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Sooooo did Goldust just retire?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I think I might _literally_ die from second hand embarrassment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr.Sinister in the house!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stardust dropped by the Melbourne show and bought the twelve dollar magician showbag with the fake thumb and bendy magic wand.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That chick who high fived her dog.. DAT ASS DOEEEEEE.


That's what I'm talking about! :mckinney


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Even steven booking. R-Truth can't just win and move on. Stardust has to get his win back. And WWE wonders why the mid-card hasn't been over in 7-8 years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldust Jr.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stardust and R-Truth is like a Goldust and Booker T.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my god. 
Wamprat. 
This Raw wins. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Tough Enough needs the Big O!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, as of the 8:30 mark(Central) Vince must have asserted control over this....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank goodness spiders are safe. :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Eden cheating on Cody with Stardust :mj2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I see Cena and some others inviting the female applicants for private auditions with special guest judge Batista. :O


Maybe they could tell us how big Batista's dick is. You know, in six months when they do their Youshoot vid.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Popcorn match. Nothing wrong with it. At least it isn't 2 and a half hours of popcorn matches like normal Raw.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's one person who's looks like he's on crack and the other is actually fiending it. I'll let you guess which is which.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love how the TE entry videos are a mix of smarks, gorgeous male and female athletes and average Joes and Jills. That male professional model = Vince's wet dream. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope they bring Hardcore Holly back to Tough Enough. He'll toughen em up real quick like.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Oh my god.
> Wamprat.
> This Raw wins.
> 
> ...


Star Wars brought to Raw! :mark:


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

S/O to Stardust for trying his hardest to make this corny ass gimmick work.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

if that's spiders in that bag I am going to complain profusely.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bit behind but my word do Dean and Seth have amazing chemistry. Just such a natural rivalry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dusty what did you do to Cody?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JayGeezus said:


> Sooooo did Goldust just retire?


lol yeah what about all that 'making his brother remember' shit?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Eden cheating on Cody with Stardust :mj2


I'd fucking die if she comes out one night with glitter around her mouth.


But, Shamalama ding dong level twist...

She made out with Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Stardust and R-Truth is like a Goldust and Booker T.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I see Cena and some others inviting the female applicants for private auditions with special guest judge Batista. :O


While Vince will only accept the male applicants in order to test whether they're possible genetic jackhammers like himself.

:vince5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why does JBL always mention things that happen in European sport? You just heard the reactions from Cole and Booker chan) and if that's what they're like.....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fight in the crowd?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Spiders!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SPIDAS SPIDAS RUN TRUTH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

God I hate the Stardust gimmick. Not only is it just a flat out horribly failed attempt at replacing Goldust. But there is no future with this gimmick, which is a shame to see happen to someone who is as talented as Cody Rhodes.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Some hot girl just flashed her tits in the crowd.
*
Crowd almost chanted holy shit hahahaha


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> if that's spiders in that bag I am going to complain profusely.


Lets go


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep....Confirmed. Vince and Dunn escaped confinement.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And in the bag.....Spiders :ha


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL That has Vince all over it


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BAN ALL THE FUCKING SPIDERS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao spiders......F*cking truth :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> if that's spiders in that bag I am going to complain profusely.


Commence complaining...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even Cole can't stand this bullshit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Stardust and R-Truth is like a Goldust and Booker T.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, please end this spider feud.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

What was the crowd reacting to/chanting?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

show grinded to a halt with that match


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw has been pretty decent tonight that I actually forgot John Cena exists.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why the fuck is this happening 

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good grief, this company has gone GAY.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO MORE SPIDERS!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

R-Truth got out of there quick! :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth with that old stereotypical reaction. Bravo, Vince fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*SAMI ZAYN IS NEXT BABY!!!!!!!*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't need to complain, i'm not afraid of plastic fucking spiders.

A psycho would go around the building picking spiders out of the nooks and crannies all day in order to use them.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they could be rubber


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, just in case we thought someone else had booked raw this match proves who's in charge.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I love how the TE entry videos are a mix of smarks, gorgeous male and female athletes and average Joes and Jills. *That male professional model = Vince's wet dream*. :lol


cue the Vince faint/falls off seat gif

:vince


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, that match surely killed the crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why does this guy have a documentary around him? That isn't going to help WWE....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> fight in the crowd?



No, apparently some girl flashed her tits in the crowd :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Dusty what did you do to Cody?


Who's Cody?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> *Some hot girl just flashed her tits in the crowd.
> *
> Crowd almost chanted holy shit hahahaha


Wait seriously? When did this happen?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Helping hand is putting it mildly.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait seriously? When did this happen?


Like a minute ago haha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Reigns documentary looks good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just have Truth join New Day too. He can clap, dance, be scared of spiders and dance for Chicken with the rest of them kewns.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't care I'm still laughing :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The WWF wouldn't be happy if that were real spiders :mj



or PETA


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"DUNN, PLAY REALLYDAMNSTRONG.AVI" :vince5


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

If WWE was smart they would have Sami Zayn answer John Cena's challenge then have Kevin Owens cost Zayn the match, further setting up their rivalry for the next NXT special.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

gaz0301 said:


> Who's Cody?


He is dead!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> No, apparently some girl flashed her tits in the crowd :lol


I promise, I'm not in Montreal lol.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I don't need to complain, i'm not afraid of plastic fucking spiders.
> 
> A psycho would go around the building picking spiders out of the nooks and crannies all day in order to use them.


i'll put spiders in your ear :3


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> If WWE was smart they would Sami Zayn answer John Cena's challenge then have Kevin Owens cost Zayn the match, further setting up their rivalry for the next NXT special.


It's 100% zayn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole no sold that shit! :cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> I promise, I'm not in Montreal lol.



Damn was hoping you were and there was a video :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Like a minute ago haha


Dunn has contacted the goons to escort the fine lady :Out


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Continuum said:


> i'll put spiders in your ear :3


I know i'm not supposed to laugh because that's an actual nightmare, but i did I laughed lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> If WWE was smart they would have Sami Zayn answer John Cena's challenge then have Kevin Owens cost Zayn the match, further setting up their rivalry for the next NXT special.


That would totally make too much sense for WWE.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know Booker was lookin'.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SAMI TIMEEEEEEE I AM EXCITED


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank God the audience found a way to entertain themselves during that one.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> If WWE was smart they would have Sami Zayn answer John Cena's challenge then have Kevin Owens cost Zayn the match, further setting up their rivalry for the next NXT special.


Yes please :homer :homer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why have the contract signing on a taped show?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Damn was hoping you were and there was a video :lmao


We've been here before on this forum, lets not revisit lol.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I know i'm not supposed to laugh because that's an actual nightmare, but i did I laughed lol.


you're a disgusting humanbeing


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cena with yet another huge pop


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Undertakerowns said:


> If WWE was smart they would have Sami Zayn answer John Cena's challenge then have Kevin Owens cost Zayn the match, further setting up their rivalry for the next NXT special.


Definately since they ARE in Canada.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Cena! Sing it Montreal!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What did expect, Cena?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena's reaction lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mid card John Cena hated even more. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

inb4 'We got a lively crowd here tonight' :cena3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena Sucks!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, loudest John Cena sucks to his music I've heard...whoever is on audio is going to get fired tonight.

Just before I entered that....the audio was muted...sigh..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> That Reigns documentary looks good.


- F4Wonline.com notes that WWE production sources say tonight's WWE 24 special on Roman Reigns is "really, really good" and may be worth going out of your way to see. As noted, it will air on the WWE Network after RAW.
http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0504/593982/backstage-note-on-wwe-roman-reigns-special/


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Edgy Middle Finger dude.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

polarizing :cole


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lovin the crowd tonight


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

COME ON SAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Tuned in before the break to see RTruth losing his shit over fake spiders.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Everyone know Cena will not be loosing any of these challenges right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Zayn. They just showed a Zayn sign in the crowd from far away. They always do shit like that as a hint.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Montreal stylin and profilin tonight.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Were you expecting a different reaction?? :cole"

No :lmao were you?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

watch john suck up like always


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami should challenge and beat him! Yes, I know that ain't happening.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Montreal hates the US :mj2

Oh wait they just hate Cena :cena


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Continuum said:


> you're a disgusting humanbeing


i laughed because I would love to see you try to put a spider in my ear lol. 

anyway, Raw and potential Sami but probably someone else and a crowd will be pissed aff.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Cool way he held the title up just now. He still ain't shit though. Boooooo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Sami! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That song has made Cean's entrance 50% more tolerable.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> - F4Wonline.com notes that WWE production sources say tonight's WWE 24 special on Roman Reigns is "really, really good" and may be worth going out of your way to see. As noted, it will air on the WWE Network after RAW.
> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0504/593982/backstage-note-on-wwe-roman-reigns-special/


the sources also note that the documentary made Roman Reigns look REALLY strong!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome crowd! :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

How big of a pop would Sami get if he came out?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Take a shot at the Canadians Cena.

West Newbury MA boy..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The feels


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Can Zayn answer the Open Challenge?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Montreal totally shitting on Cena. XD

:ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OLE! OLE! OLE!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Cena could milk crowds like these for cheap heat all night if he wanted too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If it's Zayn that's coming out to challenge, best RAW of the year.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena is Hulk Hogan in the WWF in 1997,  when Hulkamania is long time past over done. 


Yet sadly WCW didn't exist.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SAMIIIIIII TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Sami to come out and challenge Cena?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Montreal totally no selling Johnny Boy tonight; they want SAMI!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> - F4Wonline.com notes that WWE production sources say tonight's WWE 24 special on Roman Reigns is "really, really good" and may be worth going out of your way to see. As noted, it will air on the WWE Network after RAW.
> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0504/593982/backstage-note-on-wwe-roman-reigns-special/


That's a scary thought that they liked it themselves.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If Heath Slater comes out, I'm sure there will be some really pissed off people.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YES fuck off Cena


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at Cena wanting to gag on that mic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sami Zayn should answer the challenge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZAYN!!!! OLE! please...:mark:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> If it's Zayn that's coming out to challenge, best RAW of the year.


What about this dude:









:mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven't been this excited in a long time for Raw


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Say your prayers, Take your vitamins and drink plenty of MILK!!!!!! :cena3


----------



## FightAmbroseFight (May 4, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Everyone know Cena will not be loosing any of these challenges right?


Yup. Still good matches, though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd is Inzayn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If it's someone like Luke Harper this crowd's going to lose it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLEASE BE ZAYN!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBK take the challenge! The conflicted feels!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

It better be Sami


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they chanting Sami Zayn?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John Cena: WWE's Hype Man.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Slater will probably just answer it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

zayn chant


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Look at Cena wanting to gag on that mic


bet he could handle it...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SAMI ZAYN CHANTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you, Montreal.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

More boobs and less tubes, like Cena


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If Sami Zayn comes out this crowd will go so insane it would be a joy to watch that alone.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

enough of the cheap pops zena.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bring out HBK


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Keep engaging the audience guys! Take notes this is how you entertain.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> What about this dude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would also work :lol :lol :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get to the point John fpalm


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup, Zayn's coming. He has to, right? Right?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Crowds not going to be happy if it's anyone other then Zayn?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are a passionate panderer.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is bored.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't Slater say he was going to answer every Cena challenge? :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena, just stop talking. Nobody gives a fuck. 

If anybody other than Sami comes out, this crowd is going to riot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Retarded as that finish was, at least there was some continuity by referencing Truth's arachnophobia. :draper2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Cena :lmao

:clap


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Please please be Zayn...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Between the crowd going into business for themselves and Cena being Cena, I wanna vomit.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol, the nordiques line was pretty good


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No one likes a suck-up Cena fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This ho needs to shut up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Swerve and get Steen


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The fuck is your point, John?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What would be a very heelish thing to do? Say he won't issue the open challenge tonight and simply walk to the back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are they chanting Sami Zayn?


:yes


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol Cena got the whole crowd cheering him in like two minutes


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I truly appreciate the way cena handles his live promos.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheap pop!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena is really good on the mic. Good for him to be able to improvise.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuck off popping for the Habs you Dick. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay Sami either come out or let me change the channel, I've had enough of this clown.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

at the very least, cena is not going through the motions, and is giving it his all, for a crowd that hates him


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lance Storm challenges John Cena :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Any screen caps of the flashing chick?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STOP FUCKING SUCKING UP.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> cue the Vince faint/falls off seat gif
> 
> :vince












:vince5


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This crowd was grudgingly won over by Cena lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, no way he's losing the title after that promo.

Hurry up and get your dull title defence out of the way.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I like Cena on the mic and his ability to "roll with it" with the crowd even if its the same shit every week and then improvise back to his original lines.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I've just been listening to this the whole time.

Sounds EXACTLY like how tonight's crowd did.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Nakamura!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bret hard to intro Zayn please


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bret BABY


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WAT


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOLWHAT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bret Hart? WTF?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bret Hart!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lmao i was about to ask about bret.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HITMAN MUTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And Cena just beat another crowd. 


CENA WINS!*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

OMG BRET HART. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of fucking course Bret has to come out in Montreal:lmao

Fucking WWE:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THE BEST THERE IS THE BEST THERE WAS HE BEST THERE EVER WILL BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

4 out of 10


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i knew this was happening


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who's the queen.......oh, that's Bret.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hearing the intro of Bret's music still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Bret can barely walk


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CENA'S IN THE SHARPSHOOTER! CENA'S IN THE SHARPSHOOTER!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i would rofl if cena puts the old man in the stf


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BRET HART YELLING IN THE MIC TIME!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did it hart win the us title a couple years ago?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bret Hart to try to get Canada to cheer Cena :ha


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

The greatest Wrestler


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Say waht you want about Cena. But he just turned a crowd from absolutely destroying him, to with a few cheap pops - managing to get them chanting his slogans.

I bet they don't even know it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bret! :lol Hart Dynasty gonna help him win like when he beat Miz! :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, Bret looks like he can't make to ring without limping.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bret introduce Sami, damn it!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This ho needs to shut up.


I know, right?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ho ly shit


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Bret Hart is about to introduce Sami.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh damn, cool to see Bret back. :I

Maybe he'll nominate Harry Smith in his place?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cry I wish Bret could still go
He's still the WWF Champion dammit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, Cena is so cringey.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Well fuck i hope he introduces Zayn... please... please


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

This Cena gimmick is stale and a failure at this point. I don't understand what are they waiting for to turn him heel.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is in trouble now! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

1mb babyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BRET IS GOING TO INTRODUCE SAMI ZAYN


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope steen comes out and powerbombs everyone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Slater needs to get hit by a truck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh shit!...I was fucking kidding!!!! I didn't want to be right!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go away slater..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

And just like that we got a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Heath in the building baby!!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

GOD DAMNIT HEATH SLATER!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hart sounds like the stroke might be catching up. Didn't sound like he could get the words out.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Yeahhhh Heath! Go get your title shot fella.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn Bret's hair still looks pretty good for his age, nice thick grey with no noticeable bald spots


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why does Heath dress like he'd commit sexual assault in an elevator after WM lately?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Slater :done


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And Hart is still terrible on the mic. Some things just never change.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate Bret's new theme music. Why change the classic?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slater! :lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Slater suddenly has a storyline now?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

they are overbooking this FFS

OWENS IS GONNA KILL HIM?! THO


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kevin Owens from Montreal


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why does Slater still come out to 3MB's music? :lmao


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

You can't say that slater doesn't give it his all with this shitty gimmick.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

always need a fall guy to take the bump in these segments. 


Heath Slater is that guy. 


J.O.B. Squad of the 21st Century.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

not the redhead I want.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heath Slater BAYBAY! :mark:

AND HE CAN SPEAK FRENCH! >


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Yelawolf! Your album sucked!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Oh shit!...I was fucking kidding!!!! I didn't want to be right!!!


This is all your fault. Burned at the stake!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we just get what was chanted for please... I like Slater, but this isn't what the energy in the building was begging for.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

God do i love heath Slater


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mercy said:


> *And Cena just beat another crowd.
> 
> 
> CENA WINS!*


No lol because it wasn't funny, but he did make the crowd do the job.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This guy would be a decent and credible hardcore champion. He can talk.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please be Owens


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bret just treated this dude like a jobber:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sami fucking Zayn!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

SAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

SAMI FUCKING ZAYN


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSS


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Zayn! :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

IT'S ZAYN


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Montreal Screwjob 2.0

Heath screwed Heath.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sami!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bret's mic shot to the head = DEATH. :lmao

SAMI ZAYN!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMI ZAYN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

GOAT RAW


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit :mark: :mark:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

ZAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYN YES YES YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

`Holy Shit!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

now this is whats best for business


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Bret clocked him.

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!! SAMI ZAYN!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now the internet breaks.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Worst themesong ever.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll gonna be mad as shit when Cena beats him in 5 minutes :maury


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I AM THROUGH THE FUCKING ROOF RIGHT NOW HOLY FUCKING SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami! :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Yo this is crazy.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT SAMI FUCKING ZAYN VS JOHN FUCKING CENA!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit! That pop! OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's a hell of a pop


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why couldn't you just have the music erupt out of nowhere god damn it.... fucking dulled the moment, even if it is still nice it could have been bigger without this bullshit. God damn it.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

A Hometown boyyyyy 

But Cena.. It's going to be a surprise challenge..

Oh boy, because how will one put this together...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

theme sucks


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell Yes!


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

SAMI ZAYN WHAT TEHH FUCK HAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jesus Christ, I am marking the fuck out. :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Best Raw moment of the year by far.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is going Nuts! Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:zayn3


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Best Raw in forever


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please let Owens kill kill kill


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

worst time to cut to an ad UGH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami the top face on the roster now. Sorry Reigns and Orton fans.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha. Brilliant.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I hate Bret's new theme music. Why change the classic?


Because fuck us :vince5


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I am fully erect.

BTW, I'm curious as to what casuals are thinking right now watching Zayn - a no one in their eyes - get that kind of reaction. Probably wondering wtf is going on.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good for Sami. He'll look strong in defeat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OUI! OUI! OUI! Sami!!!!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

There's no way Vince and the normal writers made it across the border.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Please let Owens kill kill kill


Zayn will never make it past mid-card in the big leagues. Owens will go all the way!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, Bret looks like he can't make to ring without limping.


That's what happens when you wrestled for over 20 years and almost died in an accident. Still one of the best technical wrestlers ever.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BEST RAW OF THE FUCKING YEAR.

ONE OF THE LOUDEST REACTIONS I'VE EVER HEARD.

MARKING THE FUCK OUT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ZAYN :mark: 


after tonight Montreal is the new Chicago


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

People......he is HERE!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Why people like this guy is beyond me, look at him!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lost my shit, no lie, lost my shit, wow. i'm just dying, this crowd came fucking unglued, twice, just when you thought it couldn't get louder it just fucking did. 

wow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEST RAW OF THE YEAR... YEAH, I SAID IT.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

They either have to let him win or Owens to run in and destroy him. I mean he is in a title match at the next special so him debuting is fun but kind fucking stupid.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Best RAW in a while


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Best Raw of the Year.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right I'm loving this Raw.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

What a great moment....excellent. Sami is finally here


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Got fucking goosebumps right now and i am shivering my god it is PERFECT!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This could potentially top Ambrose/Rollins. Man, awesome stuff. :mark:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Marking out, than the realization comes in that Cena will win...:frown2:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Good for Sami. He'll look strong in defeat.


Do you think he'll debut soon?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*SAZMI ZAYNE ON RAW TONIGHT AGAINST CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Cena minds his move spacing/can turn back his selling clock 7-8 years, this could be a MOTYC given the proper time.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kofi pins Orton, Ambrose beats Rollins to be added to a WHC match, Sami Zayn debuts.

THIS RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami the top FACE on the roster now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

YESSSS


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if the match ends with Owens interfering right before it seems like Zayn is gonna win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that milk on Sami's mouth?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

G.F.W!! GREAT FUCKIN RAW!!!!


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Why couldn't you just have the music erupt out of nowhere god damn it.... fucking dulled the moment, even if it is still nice it could have been bigger without this bullshit. God damn it.


To get through the idea that Sami Zayn is a big deal, to the people who don't watch NXT and don't know who he is.

Bret Hart coming out to introduce you, that's a big fucking deal. Stop complaining, we've got Sami bloody Zayn on the main roster!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Why people like this guy is beyond me, look at him!!


JUST WATCH AND ENJOY


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

God damn this is awesome, too bad they cut to commercial as soon as the match starts.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

What a reaction...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Apparently Vince and Kevin Dunn have been recaptured


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let Owens come out and fuck them both up!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sami....fucking...Zayn

Just give him the W. Fuck this Cena/Rusev feud. Fuck this languishing in developmental 18 months too long. Let's fucking do this right now. Sami is the future and starting tonight: the present.

Shock the world and give the kid the fucking title. Show us that cards are subject to change, surprise us. Let us know that you aren't always predictable, shallow hacks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Why people like this guy is beyond me, look at him!!


Why does wrestling forum allow guys like you to have accounts is beyond me, just look at you!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> lost my shit, no lie, lost my shit, wow. i'm just dying, this crowd came fucking unglued, twice, just when you thought it couldn't get louder it just fucking did.
> 
> wow.


RIGHT THERE WITH YOU, YERBOIS MARKIN' OUT SO FUCKING HARD.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

This Raw is making me feel like a kid again, I didn't mark that hard for a debut since the Shield's.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Kofi pins Orton, Ambrose beats Rollins to be added to a WHC match, Sami Zayn debuts.
> 
> THIS RAW.


The writer for tonight needs a fucking medal.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> I wouldn't mind if the match ends with Owens interfering right before it seems like Zayn is gonna win.


for a second i thoughn you were talking about owen hart i was like DUUUUDE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That pop was awesome.....anyone have a clip?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Entrance music sounded very Cajun. Did it to anyone else?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Imagine the threads that are about to pop up when Cena wins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zayniac said:


> Is that milk on Sami's mouth?


Looked like Petroleum Jelly


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kinda wish I knew some of you in person, so we could watch this together and mark the fuck out together. :mark:


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

If they let Sami lose clean this is a complete fuck up. He is in the title match at the special so I honestly dont understand this debut though it is fun.

Only way this works is if Owens runs in a fucks him up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't watch NXT so I'm not as invested as some of you but it is always good to see talented...talent


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The One said:


> Do you think he'll debut soon?


This is probably his debut. Would be weird if he just went back permanently.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Why does wrestling forum allow guys like you to have accounts is beyond me, just look at you!!


Makes zero sense even though I see where you're trying to go with it..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Sami loses the fans will block wrestlers cars in.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see the reaction when Cena destroys him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, Sami Zayn is the most naturally likeable human being in wrestling I think since Mick Foley and can convey that real well. If John sticks around and Vince doesn't get hung up on the unorthadox for wrestling physique/not the prettiest face, this will headline a future big ppv mark my words. Zayn has the potential to be OVER if they just let him do his thing and incorporate his backstory even a little.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

crazyrvd123 said:


> If they let Sami lose clean this is a complete fuck up. He is in the title match at the special so I honestly dont understand this debut though it is fun.
> 
> Only way this works is if Owens runs in a fucks him up.


I'm glad somebody else is thinking the same thing.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Sami is also VERY good on the mic, good natural charisma


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

deathslayer said:


> The writer for tonight needs a fucking medal.



Shame is he will probably get fired when Vince realized what all went down tonight :vince3


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Why does wrestling forum allow guys like you to have accounts is beyond me, just look at you!!


Dont pander to the troll who clearly watches wrestling to get off to buff dudes and not wrestling.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

I missed the entrance how was Sami's pop??


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I'll be damned.............


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Turn Cena heel. Let him get kicked out the ring, allow himself to get counted out and he take his belt and bounce. Not gonna happen, but would be hilarious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zayniac said:


> If Sami loses the fans will block wrestlers cars in.


No they wont. Winning a title in your very first match in a promotion usually ends poorly for a wrestler


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens to beat the crap out of Zayn for boos, then out of Cena for cheers.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DG89 said:


> To get through the idea that Sami Zayn is a big deal, to the people who don't watch NXT and don't know who he is.
> 
> Bret Hart coming out to introduce you, that's a big fucking deal. Stop complaining, we've got Sami bloody Zayn on the main roster!


It was overbooked. Still said it's a nice moment so get your panties untwisted.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please let Owens kill Cena tonight! :mark:


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Botches by Bret, interruption by Slater, shitty theme music, and a botch by Zayn.

Never watched NXT so from a casual perspective Zayns debut sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this for real?


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

As someone that hasn't watched NXT, ever - What am I expecting to see from the new kid?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> That's what happens when you wrestled for over 20 years and almost died in an accident. Still one of the best technical wrestlers ever.


Yeah, I know. It's just scary seeing this guy now. I grew up watching him.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Injured? Oh fuck


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whoa wtf?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wtf? haven't seen the Ref X in a while.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh no, I hope Zayn isn't hurt seriously.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shoulder's a work. Cena never would hit a regular side suplex, let alone this early in the match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck, Cena hurt the guy :no:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

How unfortunate.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Wowwww. That's shitty luck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The right thing to do in this match would be to put Sami over and win the United States Championship....

....so what will actually happen is Cena will hit the AA and tap him to the STF.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Pop his shoulder back into place.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Intentional work I bet ya.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Annnnnnnd Vince has already written off Zami


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This has to be a work there.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

LMAO now the midget is hurt. Nice debut bruhh. Never watched NXT so this is my first impression and boy I'm impressed lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This better be a work! Probably furthering the concussion angle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ZAYN'S ENTRANCE WAS SO PERFECT. THE MUSIC IS AWESOME AND THE COLORS WERE GREAT. HIS PRESENCE IS UNIQUE - HE DIDNT EVEN DO ANYTHING YET - BUT IT CAN BE FELT. THE HOMETOWN CROWD LOVES HIM. HE WILL BE A STAR. :zayn


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

wagnike2 said:


> I'm glad somebody else is thinking the same thing.


I have loved the guy for years but unless we get one of two distinct endings this is shit.

Though some of the commentary leads to believe he may get a surprise roll up win here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh fuck, please don't tell me Zayn's actually hurt. :favre2

Hopefully it's just for show in order to put his underdog schtick into full gear.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol dont worry guys Sami isnt really hurt


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think he can feel his shoulder.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

I know nothing of this guy, but isn't it a bit outrageous that they left the pre match title intro happen during the commercial break?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it's a work.. Zayn is a excellent seller.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

a cena shoulder block will rip this midgets head off


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

God dammit Zayn STOP i can never tell when he is injured or not when he does this...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:rock5 Ringside doctors
Triple H tore his quad mid match on 2 occasions and he continued on and no doctor


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Cena with that devastating shoulder tackle


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> I don't watch NXT so I'm not as invested as some of you but it is always good to see talented...talent


Me too.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Too bad Sami is gonna lose.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it's a work so he can lose without looking bad.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, Zayn trolled Johnny Boy.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

How is Sami Zayn winning what is best for business? Cena didn't win his debut match, because it'd be stupid.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're saying he has an injured shoulder to give him an excuse for when he loses, so he's protected.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

get that IC title on zayn now, and let he and Neville feud over it


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Dont pander to the troll who clearly watches wrestling to get off to buff dudes and not wrestling.


Lol really? Excuse me if I prefer wrestlers to actually look intimidating like they did back in prior eras..

If I wanted to see people that look like my coworkers I'd go to work..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sami is a top tier seller... can never tell when actually hurt or just selling. Stop scaring me Sami!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Look at the athleticism from Sami! :zayn


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great dive, I really hope he wins.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> This is probably his debut. Would be weird if he just went back permanently.


Good point. I'm surprised he didn't have hype to his match with Cena.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sami Zayn taller than Cena. Interesting...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

KILL STEEN KILL! KILL STEEN KILL!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The shoulder thing is a complete work. One could hope this will be the gateway to an epic Cena heel turn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shoulder injury work. Damn good RAW so far.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Owens gonna be on that shoulder like sharks on blood


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> KILL STEEN KILL! KILL STEEN KILL!!



Yes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> If Sami loses the fans will block wrestlers cars in.


I could see Owens costing him the mach, then Cena chasing him off.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Botches by Bret, interruption by Slater, shitty theme music, and a botch by Zayn.
> 
> Never watched NXT so from a casual perspective Zayns debut sucks


Ya totally I mean he hasnt looked good during any of the other moments or moves as well.

Just a complete garbage wrestler who has never done anything of note in the business......


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that's it! :zayn


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

John's big mouth calling spots again


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at that snug submission by Cena, finally :austin


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena can't sell moves he hasn't taken since punk was around.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reverse STO / Koji Clutch combo! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>Michael Cole calling the Koji clutch


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol at Cenas reaction. And at him not tapping.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cenas face! :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I think this is the first time Cole has actually call a move that wasn't a finisher.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

If Zayn wins the internet will break


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole actually said Koji Clutch! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp Rusev DQ finish inc


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Zayn/Owens is going to be brutal at Takeover. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

its a fucking work guys. if cena was the one holding his arm everyone would totally be like this is so fake, comeback incoming


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What heart to get to the rope with a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Continuum said:


> a cena shoulder block will rip this midgets head off


He's taller than Cena. You must need an eye doctor.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Zayn is so the next Bryan, Guy the WWE has a ceiling for, but fans will push him past that ceiling


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Zyan won't get close to winning. They can't have the golden boy lose to a "nobody" to the casual crowd.

Just gotta hope its a good showing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Botch.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

If Zayn wins, WF servers will be out


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Lol really? Excuse me if I prefer wrestlers to actually look intimidating like they did back in prior eras..
> 
> If I wanted to see people that look like my coworkers I'd go to work..


Ya I am sure your coworkers are right up there athletically with Sami. 

How could I be so stupid....


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If they treat all the NXT five like this on their debut, then we have five new stars to save us from Reigns.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

zayne loves to land on his ass alot


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

So the score is 3 botches by Zayn and 1 injury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was a sick DDT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sick!


The One said:


> Good point. I'm surprised he didn't have hype to his match with Cena.


Neville didn't have much hype.

I like what they are doing though. Debut them against top guys, let them hold their own so they look strong.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

See WWE that is how you get people to kick out of fishers without actually kicking out

and OMG love that Sami DDT move


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Zayn looks nervous and sloppy so far, I hate to say it

EDIT: NM HE NAILED THE DDT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The DDT :zayn3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Something seems off for some reason... maybe the arm did get tweaked and isn't just a good sell. 

But that DDT... o fuck that DDT is beautiful.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy crap that DDT!!! Fantastic!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a move by Zayn!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAT MOTHERFUCKING DDT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad he nailed that DDT because there have been a couple of stinkers in this match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RiCkeH said:


> Zyan won't get close to winning. They can't have the golden boy lose to a "nobody" to the casual crowd.
> 
> Just gotta hope its a good showing.



Already been a GREAT showing for Zayn


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hell yea the corner ddt!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Yup, Zayn is a legend.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did Cena see that? Holy crap on a turd stick. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:clap I have never seen that spot before :clap


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WHAT A DDT, CMON CREATIVE LET ZAYN SHOCK THE WORLD AND MAKE IT A TRIPLE THREAT


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That tornado DDT on Raw :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

ToddsAutographs said:


> So the score is 3 botches by Zayn and 1 injury


Who is that in your sig? I can't stop staring!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ToddsAutographs said:


> So the score is 3 botches by Zayn and 1 injury


So this gimmick's still going?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why WOULD he win? Look at how every other NXT talent has been booked. Neville literally started with a losing streak.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Couple botches so far


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

ZAYN!!!!! SAMI KICK OUT!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He just no sold it. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena just doesn't know what selling is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit I didn't think they would let him kick out of a F-U.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow they let Zayn kick out of the AA


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

He kicked out!!! Overcome the odds Zayn!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Suicide dive into the tornado DDT! :mark:

FUCK YOUR ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT, JOHN BOY! >


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LEGIT WOAH!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He kicked out!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HE KICKED OUT NO FUCKING WAY NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena attacks ref in a rage...lol.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!HOLY SHIT?!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Once again Cena's challenge is the best part of the show! Sami is looking damn good tonight!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm suprised they had a NXT guy kick out of the AA.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT SAMI KICKED OUT OF THE AA!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kicked out!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kick out of the AA in your debut, wow


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Zayn kicked out of Cena's finisher in his very first match on Raw. 

Whoever made that call about Triple H booking Raw might be onto something.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This has been the best open challenge match by far. The crowd just adds so much to it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cole actually calling moves. Im in awe


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That should have ended it there Blue Thunder Bomb, screw Cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the blue thunder bomb.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

ToddsAutographs said:


> So the score is 3 botches by Zayn and 1 injury


Yep just looking terrible out there. Why are you even trying to troll?

Why would you hate on a guy who is better than 99% of the roster and has the crowd into a match more than we have seen in months?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> >Michael Cole calling the Koji clutch


Word. He even called the spin-out powerbomb / Blue Thunder Bomb. Maggle's stepping his game up nicely. :clap


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Cena burying every move in the business....unbelievable


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

A few botches sure, but this is a great match all of a sudden


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

lol kicking out of FU ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More good wrestling on the show Vince/Dunn confirmed locked out of the show tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole said BLUE THUNDER BOMB! holy shit!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Blue thunder bomb is a thing of beauty.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If Cena had botched this many moves WF would be having a meltdown.

.... And zayn is fine by me, just saying.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The ref was late on that count.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

What an incredible match

Cena could be the Angle to Zayn like Angle was to him in 2003


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Much better than that Neville dude but he sure does mess up a lot

Chalking it up to being nervous but he clearly needs more time in NXT to handle the main roster


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sami Zayn in a balanced hype fight with John Cena on Monday Night Raw

Fucking surreal man :mj2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WHAT A MATCH GODDAMN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh finish. Better finish would of been a reversal into the F-U.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

And Zayn loses; not surprised.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Incredible match


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

No Owens really?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

AA pretty much a ddt now.. that shit is weak. Cena has to do the stunner before the aa to increase the strength level lmaoo


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That ending was really anti climactic :shaq


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welp a disgrace of a finish like I figured....


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I gotta give cena credit for making the U.S title mean something


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He hit the BTB......I jumped outta my seat!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Karl Marx said:


> What an incredible match
> 
> Cena could be the Angle to Zayn like Angle was to him in 2003


This. :clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That springboard stunner is the most telegraphed move there is

Say what you will of Cena though, he give Zayn a big rub tonight


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least Zayn look like he belong in the ring with Cena. And that's all we can ask for.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably Sami's worst match in a long, long time.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Man I really hope that was Sami Zayn's debut and that he doesn't go back to NXT for a few months.

Showing you can go toe to toe with cena like that. Brings to mind Cena v Angle 13 years ago. You don't get debuts like that every day.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Started a bit sloppy but the match really came into it's own at the end.

Think Zayn will be a little disappointed though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a debut by Sami!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yup, Vince is in control. Utter shit. Way to fuck over a new star by having him lose his debut. But, that man Cena needs to look strong... can't wait til that worthless motherfucker retires. There are no excuses for this shit anymore. Fuck Cena.

Jesus... have KO cost Zayn the match so, you know... the story makes sense and you don't make the contender look weak TWO FUCKING WEEKS BEFORE TH GOD DAMNED NXT SPECIAL!

FUckign Vince....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Ya I am sure your coworkers are right up there athletically with Sami.
> 
> How could I be so stupid....


Well I can see that you didn't grasp my point at all..


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome RAW tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't like the stunner, but that was really damn good!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That wasn't a good ending but still an entertaining match


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cena is a great wrestler. He's just booked like trash. Fuck WWE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Zayn is so the next Bryan, Guy the WWE has a ceiling for, but fans will push him past that ceiling


And then the WWE will build an even higher ceiling.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

The Cena dick riding the announce team does is ridiculous.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great match. Got a big future a head of you kid.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Fools don't even sell the aa at the end of the match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Zayn you the real MVP :kd


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I take it Cena will be United States champ for the rest of our lives


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn top face in the company. He won't be getting booed in some cities and cheered in some like other 'top faces.'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Open challenge = run through the new guys :cena4


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> Cena burying every move in the business....unbelievable


A win is not the same thing as a burial. Jesus. Why don't some people get that?


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Did anyone notice they turned up Cena's music because the crowd was chanting louder than the music was


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It would awesome if Owens came out and kill him.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I wonder if the injury was legit or they did it to protect him a little on the finish? With Zayn it's hard to tell.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice match and it helps put over Zayn's biggest strength: His underdog status. He'll get his chance in due time. Hopefully Zayn keeps the spin-out powerbomb even though Cena's uses a modified variation ever since he's debuted.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Welp a disgrace of a finish like I figured....


Jesus people. It's his first match on RAW and they let him kick out of Cena's finisher. Even Cena lost his first match in 2003 to Angle.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Yup, Vince is in control. Utter shit. Way to fuck over a new star by having him lose his debut. But, that man Cena needs to look strong... can't wait til that worthless motherfucker retires. There are no excuses for this shit anymore. Fuck Cena.


You're wrong. Be quiet.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> wow they let Zayn kick out of the AA


To be fair, it seems everyone gets to kick out of the AA atleast once since Cena started the United States Open Challenge.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That's how you beat someone while still putting them over/make them still look strong in a loss.

First time I've seen that for the NXT guys coming up to the main roster.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Sami Zayn is the best in the company by far at selling his emotions, just has that way of drawing you in!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Missed opportunity with owens and zayn there.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What kind of awards did the WWE Network earn? A Slammy?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

They might put on great matches, but Neville debuted and lost, now Sami debuted, and lost... Nice job pushing your new talent Vince!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So it was a legit injury? That sucks for Sami.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE Network $9.99 :rock5
It's always free ffs


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> More good wrestling on the show Vince/Dunn confirmed locked out of the show tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You got to give Cena major props for putting over the younger wrestlers like he's been doing. He may not be losing but he's still giving them huge rubs.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What's the advertised ME?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should have played Sami's music when Cena left the ring.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I'm not even mad that Sami lost. He got strong booking tonight. He also got the rub from Bret tonight. When he finally gets on the main roster for good then it will be some victories for him.*


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes Era said:


> Cena burying every move in the business....unbelievable


Yep, he is a fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nikki <3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

he should have won with the STFU on the injured shoulder.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Much better than that Neville dude but he sure does mess up a lot
> 
> Chalking it up to being nervous but *he clearly needs more time in NXT to handle the main roster*


No, he really doesn't. This was the culmination of his life's work, getting this shot on RAW in front of his home crowd - a rowdy one at that. It was a huge moment, and I'm not surprised the nerves were there. He will settle in quickly though, and immediately become the best wrestler on the roster.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

MORE NEW DAY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Yup, Vince is in control. Utter shit. Way to fuck over a new star by having him lose his debut. But, that man Cena needs to look strong... can't wait til that worthless motherfucker retires. There are no excuses for this shit anymore. Fuck Cena.


Well you're kind of in a weird place because I would have loved it if Zayn had won the title, but then the ppv match is lessened. You have the shoulder injury out plus if Zayn wins against Owens he's still going to be in NXT.


:lmao These n***** still celebrating.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fair enough, should have brought out Owens and power bombed both of them. But wait, no divas yet, surely next?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

No Owens, RIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP. 












NyQuil said:


> Jesus people. It's his first match on RAW and they let him kick out of Cena's finisher. Even Cena lost his first match in 2003 to Angle.


It wasn't that he lost, I'm fine with that, the ending sequence was just really flat.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti these fuckin' *******


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol New Day


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

New Day is fucking awesome lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Why are WWE giving away another month? Did 600,000 of the 1.6 mil quit since March?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki doesn't like the BBC apparently.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

the fact he kicked out the fucking AA the one move that puts everyone down should give even the most cynical fan hope that he will be a star


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol Jesus Christ New day still celebrating :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The New Day still celebrating backstage :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

haha so the new day are like that all the time, i guess?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao New Day is still celebrating.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Holy fuck the New Day is amazing!!!!

That was one of the greatest things I've ever seen on WWE TV


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm here live. One of the best Raws I've ever attended. Crowd is on FIRE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

New Day :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are going to follow up Zayn with The Divas :lol


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Yup, Vince is in control. Utter shit. Way to fuck over a new star by having him lose his debut. But, that man Cena needs to look strong... can't wait til that worthless motherfucker retires. There are no excuses for this shit anymore. Fuck Cena.
> 
> Jesus... have KO cost Zayn the match so, you know... the story makes sense and you don't make the contender look weak TWO FUCKING WEEKS BEFORE TH GOD DAMNED NXT SPECIAL!
> 
> FUckign Vince....


I'm convinced you're the most autistic poster here, seeing as you take *fake* fighting seriously.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya'll seen the Bella Hoes look at the New Day Kewns? Nikki wanna look in disapproval but she know Big E would re-arrange them guts.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

finalnight said:


> You got to give Cena major props for putting over the younger wrestlers like he's been doing. He may not be losing but he's still giving them huge rubs.


Huge props for beating younger wrestlers? He's been beating younger wrestlers for years now!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Some people don't know what bury means.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Raw has flown by tonight. This is the best Raw all year. This was a great day to sign up for the forums.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Yup, Vince is in control. Utter shit. Way to fuck over a new star by having him lose his debut. But, that man Cena needs to look strong... can't wait til that worthless motherfucker retires. There are no excuses for this shit anymore. Fuck Cena.
> 
> Jesus... have KO cost Zayn the match so, you know... the story makes sense and you don't make the contender look weak TWO FUCKING WEEKS BEFORE TH GOD DAMNED NXT SPECIAL!
> 
> FUckign Vince....


Why would they have him win the title in the middle of the Cena/Russev feud title feud?

Cena is getting blamed when he just made Zayn look better than anyone has with any of the NXT stars that have joined the main roster? That was 10000x better than Neville or Ascension debut.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins vs Ambrose, Zayn debuting...

Everyone must be so hyped for Reigns vs Orton in the arena


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> What kind of awards did the WWE Network earn? A Slammy?


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-for-wwe-network-and-social-media-excellence/


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Yup, Vince is in control. Utter shit. Way to fuck over a new star by having him lose his debut. But, that man Cena needs to look strong... can't wait til that worthless motherfucker retires. There are no excuses for this shit anymore. Fuck Cena.
> 
> Jesus... have KO cost Zayn the match so, you know... the story makes sense and you don't make the contender look weak TWO FUCKING WEEKS BEFORE TH GOD DAMNED NXT SPECIAL!
> 
> FUckign Vince....


Dude go outside lol 

It is a TV show with writers 

It's not real. You need to really understand this


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

The New Day is cool.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I think that Zayn match was fine, he didn't need to win, he was made to look good and he's over, he'll be fine.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

finalnight said:


> You got to give Cena major props for putting over the younger wrestlers like he's been doing. He may not be losing but he's still giving them huge rubs.


That's what some people don't get. To them, if new guys don't win their first match, they're buried.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> I'm here live. One of the best Raws I've ever attended. Crowd is on FIRE.


Great crowd too! Keep it up!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Seeing Zayn alone was awesome enough *


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They've really turned this New Day thing around, very entertaining now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

New day is fucking hilarious. At least something original for once


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

NyQuil said:


> Jesus people. It's his first match on RAW and they let him kick out of Cena's finisher. Even Cena lost his first match in 2003 to Angle.


Everyone kicks out of his finisher these days. He no sold everything at the end like he always does and made Sami look like an inferior wrestler thus burying NXT like I am sure Cena wanted to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> No, he really doesn't. This was the culmination of his life's work, getting this shot on RAW in front of his home crowd - a rowdy one at that. It was a huge moment, and I'm not surprised the nerves were there. He will settle in quickly though, and immediately become the best wrestler on the roster.


He has done about all he can do in NXT at this point.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Zayn came out to probaby the biggest crowd reaction for a debut ever and kicked out of Cena's AA yet people call that a terrible decision?... This match has probably made Zayn's career in showing the likes of Vince how big he is. Reminds me of Hardy vs Taker way back but as a debut .

Also if Zayn is actually injured and put on a match like that then damn.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Solf said:


> Rollins vs Ambrose, Zayn debuting...
> 
> Everyone must be so hyped for Reigns vs Orton in the arena


I don't know, Orton was over as fuck earlier, so they'll be rooting for him at least.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Yup, Vince is in control. Utter shit. Way to fuck over a new star by having him lose his debut. But, that man Cena needs to look strong... can't wait til that worthless motherfucker retires. There are no excuses for this shit anymore. Fuck Cena.
> 
> Jesus... have KO cost Zayn the match so, you know... the story makes sense and you don't make the contender look weak TWO FUCKING WEEKS BEFORE TH GOD DAMNED NXT SPECIAL!
> 
> FUckign Vince....


He doesn't look weak at all. Cena gave him a huge rub tonight. Cena didn't win his debut but he got a rub from an established veteran and look at him now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sooo stoked I will be able to see Sami at NXT in a couple weeks!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Dude go outside lol
> 
> It is a TV show with writers
> 
> It's not real. You need to really understand this


So is the NBA. Don't tell Heat fans that, though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well you're kind of in a weird place because I would have loved it if Zayn had won the title, but then the ppv match is lessened. You have the shoulder injury out plus if Zayn wins against Owens he's still going to be in NXT.
> 
> 
> :lmao These n***** still celebrating.


Except Zayn just took a clean loss for a midcard title when he is two weeks from the NXT title match on the special. Have Owens interefere to build to that... not cleanly pin the fucking challnger to the eater of careers.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Well I can see that you didn't grasp my point at all..


Yep I clearly have no idea what your point is....


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595413200260173824
:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Holy fuck the New Day is amazing!!!!
> 
> That was one of the greatest things I've ever seen on WWE TV


:austin3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Has King Barrett been on yet?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Has King Barrett been on yet?


He probably got promoted to King of Superstars.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like it was a one time only thing for now. Back to NXT. and are there really people complaining about that? Now surprised when it comes to WF


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WELCOME TO, RAW. IS. SHILLICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :jericho4


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Stop complaining, Sami looked strong there.Though Cena no selling the DDT on the floor kinda irks me, but this is Cena we are talking about, he never sells.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NyQuil said:


> That's what some people don't get. To them, if new guys don't win they're first match, they're buried.


It's not about wins a losses, it's about how guys look; and most guys look like shit against Cena. Sami looked good tonight through, so I am fine.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought Zayn did just fine in that match. Let's move on. He's not buried, the opposite of that in fact.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> What kind of awards did the WWE Network earn? A Slammy?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Dude go outside lol
> 
> It is a TV show with writers
> 
> It's not real. You need to really understand this


What??? You, you mean none of this is real???


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Pacmanboi said:


> He doesn't look weak at all. Cena gave him a huge rub tonight. Cena didn't win his debut but he got a rub from an established veteran and look at him now.


Why couldnt Owens cost him the match though while still making Sami looks good? It makes 1000% more sense than what just happened and it promotes an amazing match on the network which they always fucking want to push.

Its so logical which is exactly why the stupid fucking writers did not do it.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

NEW DAY!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sami again.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Everyone kicks out of his finisher these days. He no sold everything at the end like he always does and made Sami look like an inferior wrestler *thus burying NXT like I am sure Cena wanted to*.


:lol :lol :lol :lol

Get real, people


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Except Zayn just took a clean loss for a midcard title when he is two weeks from the NXT title match on the special. Have Owens interefere to build to that... not cleanly pin the fucking challnger to the eater of careers.


He didn't lose to just anybody, he lost to the cornerstone of the WWE. And almost beat him with an injured shoulder. Plus if Owens interferes given Cena's character Owens would have eaten an AA and that isn't necessary.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice match and it helps put over Zayn's biggest strength: His underdog status. He'll get his chance in due time. Hopefully Zayn keeps the spin-out powerbomb even though Cena's uses a modified variation ever since he's debuted.


Great debut for Sami, very well done and good to see.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day are hilarious :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

More New Day GOATing it up.

This Raws awesome.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They're victorious you guys.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THe new day are amazing now HAHAHA


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Zayn vs Cena was good. I enjoyed it a ton and Zayn getting his stuff in was great to watch. The ending could have been executed a little better though. Agreed with someone saying it felt flat.

New Day still celebrating. :lmao


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Are these the only black guys on the roster? Haven't seen anybody else.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Day need to add the IC belt


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah so the New Day are Duran Duran fans


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Has King Barrett been on yet?


Why'd you leave?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kofi should occasional slip back into his jamaican accent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee confirmed reporter for the BBC!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I fuckin love New Day


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

The_It_Factor said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Get real, people


You think he wants these guys taking his spot?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao everytime they show New Day 2 different guys are holding the belts


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone have a gif of that BTB he put on Cena?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NEW! DAY ROCKS! :dance

Preach, brutha Martin Luther E!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dem Bellas next. Keeps gettin better*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't said it yet as I was busy last time they were on, but I've got to eat some crow, although I doubt anyone calls me on it.

Heel New Day works. I was wrong and said it wasn't possible to make New Day work in any way in threads a few weeks ago.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Whew, I thought Big E just called Cesaro a ......


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> It's not about wins a losses, it's about how guys look; and most guys look like shit against Cena. Sami looked good tonight through, so I am fine.



Cena made Rollins look like a million bucks back in a late 2013 smackdown though, thought you'd remember that out of all people :rollins


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

New Day is the best thing WWE writers have produced in years.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did BigE just say 'nIgitivity' ??


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dance, Nattie... Dance.....

Yes..... Excellent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did Big E say Nigativity?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to hear from Sami!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi has Tamina.

Nice.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The mouthwatering Bellas are here. Business has just picked up.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tamina?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tamina did it for the Rock.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Tamina is still alive, and Cole forgot who she is lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for that Divas deadspot.

:lmao Tamina who did that to your head.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi just doesn't look comfortable in the heel role like Big E and Woods do.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tamina from outta nowhere!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WAIT I THOUGHT THEY FIRED SNUKA SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*TAMEANIE*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bella face turn huh


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, I can't just be only one to think Big E was gonna call Cesaro a N**** when he started saying 'negativity'?

Right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi and Tamina:mark:

They need to work together personality. YA'LL CAN HAVE YA'LL PLASTIC BITCHES.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Shaniqua!???!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Natalya :banderas


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I take it Cena will be United States champ for the rest of our lives


I certainly hope not, the main event scene is sorely lacking with his departure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Bellas are accustomed to being attacked from behind!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Naomi tryna look like Kharma. Haha get out of here.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dear Bellas,

Are you fucking heels or are you fucking faces...??? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU?!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So is Nikki ever going to lose the belt or what?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cole don't even remember Tamina. :lmao 

Booker remembers dat ass.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi with those ratchet braids.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Booker T with the save for Cole not remembering Tamina's name,lol. Did anyone else notice that? Has anyone notice him doing this a lot since getting behind the announce table?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I like the pairing actually.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

AJ Lee's Ex bodyguard


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Get those ugly trannies off my Bella Queens!!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Naomi rocking braids now. Gives her a heelish edge.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Naomi's gone full ghetto and brought her ratchet friend with her.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Naomi looks so much like Jazz.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Bellas as faces. Yep. Not gonna work.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Naomi just buried her own appearance


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi is slowly turning into Jacqueline apparently


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, cause Tamina's her cousin-in-law or something.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Love the new look for Naomi!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Nikki!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCKING YES. THE BLACKS ARE ABOUT TO RUN THIS BITCH.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No. The Bellas' dominance on the Divas division is just beginning.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Naomi looking like a boss-ass bitch. bama

And wow, Tamina still exists.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Naomi's gone full ghetto and brought her ratchet friend with her.


And I fucking love it:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So now a no talent woman and someone that has no heat in the feud are suddenly against the Bellas as a team? Yeaaaah... okay. Whatever.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikki is fat.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That was a great kick from Naomi.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> Dear Bellas,
> 
> Are you fucking heels or are you fucking faces...??? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU?!


New to WWE booking ? :wink2:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay i can dig this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A black heel stable for Tag champs, 2 black Divas as the top heels seemingly.
Black History Month was quite a while ago


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Charlotte debut woulda been much better*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I know they had to make that quick but a Superfly dive on one of the Bellas would have made sense there.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that looked like someone actually getting jumped, i'm kind of impressed.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

What was that guy heckling?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao everytime they show New Day 2 different guys are holding the belts


haha yes they do great with the little details, kofi in the background saying "whats your problem.." after cesaro pointed out what the crowd is really saying, etc. 

really have come together


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Naomi with those ratchet braids.


:deanfpalm 

What's so ratchet about braids?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Always clowning ascension lol smh.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Get those ugly trannies off my Bella Queens!!


shut up bitch.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why can't Tamina be dominate on her own? Last time Tamina was on TV she was paired with another diva also.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I missed me some Tamina. :yum:

Fuck Naomi. :flip


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Solf said:


> Cena made Rollins look like a million bucks back in a late 2013 smackdown though, thought you'd remember that out of all people :rollins


I wasn't watching back then :shrug:


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Dear Bellas,
> 
> Are you fucking heels or are you fucking faces...??? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU?!


Jersey chasing sluts.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Raw is running late because it feels like they're starting to cram in segments


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Callisto said:


> Get those ugly trannies off my Bella Queens!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I had Barrett picked from the start to win KOTR. He's one of them wrestlers permanently stuck in midcard limbo


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Not even fully wearing the coat.

Disrespectful fuck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hasn't Tamina had enough failed roles?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Do we really have to call him King Barrett...? :\


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh FFS, Barrett looks like a goof. :fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All hail...King BNB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#Gave Divas a chance.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

King News


boy is he please with himself


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

People are mad about Zayn losing in a great match... Meanwhile Booker T is telling the most recent NXT tag team to join the main roster to watch their backs from a women's team.

... But as long as it's not Cena, right?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Barrett looks PERFECT.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here we have a Princess Charlotte mention.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Barrett looks really good with the cape and crown.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Why can't Tamina be dominate on her own? Last time Tamina was on TV she was paired with another diva also.


She was about to turn on AJ way back but got injured if i remember.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Do we really have to call him King Barrett...? :\


I'm afraid I've got some bad news.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did the Bellas turn face on Smackdown/Total Divas/Superstars/something or is this just Vince's DYNAMIC DIVAS idea?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hahahahahahahaha, gather round you filthy commoners, i'm dead.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Booker T please pull a jerry. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Poor Tamina always the bodyguard never the bride


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Charlotte??


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Callisto said:


> Get those ugly trannies off my Bella Queens!!


Preach it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

King Barrett is awesome.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

All Hail King Barrett!


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

lol what a buffoon in that costume


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I dig King Barrett.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> What's so ratchet about braids?


Nothing. The braids she has though. Too much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Englishman, heel, royal theme in the UK, a royal birth, made sense to make him the winner


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Activate Barrett's 5th gimmick


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All hail...King Boooookah!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Barrett/Sheamus should be Tag Champs*


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Charlotte debut woulda been much better*


we want divas with talent- hence naomi and tamina.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Oh FFS, Barrett looks like a goof. :fpalm


you DARE besmirch him!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Barrett's already going to take his first loss as "King" already? :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige Calling out Naomi on twitter aige


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, another good match lined up after this break. I'm actually glad i stayed up for this, WWE have really surprised me tonight.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

King Barrett is killer but damn why do they all get the cartoony King looking cape from way back. Was hoping BNB would get something a bit different at least .


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I THINK KING BARRETT WILL BE THE BEST KOTR OF ALL TIME :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury

Cmon now with how strongly the wwe hype machine perpetuates their victory over wcw and hangs on the past, surely they would recognize Austin as the goat KOTR just on the principal of the winning being the platform to deliver the Austin 3:16 promo, which was the little spark that over alot of time caught into a wildfire for the wwf. I know commentary is doing their proper job for once, I just didn't expect that line.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did he say Charlotte?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Barrett's swag is off the charts. :barrett

Hopefully he actually accomplishes something as KOTR after that disaster known as his latest IC Title reign


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> we want divas with talent- hence naomi and tamina.


Please, get back under your bridge troll...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

With Rollins/Ambrose and the Zayn debut, I completely forgot Reigns and Orton still have a match.

:ti


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I missed me some Tamina. :yum:
> 
> Fuck Naomi. :flip


stay pressed bitch...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Dear Bellas,
> 
> Are you fucking heels or are you fucking faces...??? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU?!


I can settle this:

1. They're ex-prostitutes who's street corner misses them. "Brie Mode" was what they called the extras she did when a John slipped her an extra $20.

2. They're Faceheels or Faels for short....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Booker T please pull a jerry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Did the Bellas turn face on Smackdown/Total Divas/Superstars/something or is this just Vince's DYNAMIC DIVAS idea?


They didn't really turn at all. Who cares though amirite? :jay2


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I can't be the only person who thought Tamina looked like Sindel from Mortal Kombat...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> we want divas with talent- hence *naomi *and tamina.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

So Naomi finally gets a chance to be her own, and that lasts for a whole two weeks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone explain why I should hate Barrett when he's so damn unintentionally funny?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> Did he say Charlotte?


Yes a new addition was added to the Royal Family the other day. A new Princess was born named Charlotte . Timely indeed and probably the reason the last two were Neville and Barrett honestly.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

The_It_Factor said:


> People are mad about Zayn losing in a great match... Meanwhile Booker T is telling the most recent NXT tag team to join the main roster to watch their backs from a women's team.
> 
> ... But as long as it's not Cena, right?


We are mad because he is wrestling for the NXT championship against a guy who already kicked his ass and took his title and he is supposed to have a legit chance of winning.

Getting beat clean with a two move rally by Cena makes him look like a chump when all they had to do was have Owens walk out and distract Sami for a second to allow Cena to put those two moves on him. 

It promotes a huge match and makes Sami look much much stronger while still giving Cena a clean win. Its so fucking simple it is sad.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Zayniac said:


> Did he say Charlotte?


Glad I wasn't the only one that heard that. LOL


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The main event is going to be 15 seconds long at this rate.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige Calling out Naomi on twitter aige


Filming must be finished.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I THINK KING BARRETT WILL BE THE BEST KOTR OF ALL TIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were mocking King Booker


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GATHER AROUND YA FAILTHY COMMONERS :ha KING :barrett


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> Did he say Charlotte?


Yup. The 2nd Royal baby. No doubt that child will be looked after by her parents and not nannies and go to primary/elementary school like a normal child


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So Orton vs Reigns is going to be like 5 minutes long?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Is Shameus wearing yellow eye shadow?


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Please, get back under your bridge troll...


and let your stupidity run wild...i think not....troll? what are you 5?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please give Nevile his first name back


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Nothing. The braids she has though. Too much.


She looks hot. I like them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Neville!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Naomi looking like a boss-ass bitch. bama
> 
> And wow, Tamina still exists.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Someone explain why I should hate Barrett when he's so damn unintentionally funny?


I loved the 'ya filthy commoners' line for some reason :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Neville's music makes it sounds like he entering an arena to play darts


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we have the United Kingdom Stable with Wade Barrett, Sheamus and couple other foreigners?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Filming must be finished.


This is the last week


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit, calling him "The New Sensation" is really a thing.

Dumb asses.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

When's Sheamus going to be a main event heel?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler is good but he thinks he is better than what he actually is.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The outcome of this one doesn't matter, nobody gets buried regardless of what happens.

The REAL reason to watch this is to see if Neville and Ziggler work as a team as well as Sheamus/Barrett. This could be a future upgrade to the tag division if one and especially both work.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


>


your opinion means nothing....just a lame hater being a lame hater.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

fucking no shirt, denim vest


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Danjo1986 said:


> Shaniqua!???!!!


I wish. Shaniqua powerbombing Michael Cole through the announce table.

I'm fine with Tamina and Naomi. Hopefully Naomi gets a title reign. Sasha should dethrone her when she debuts.

I'm not sure if the Bellas work as face. Maybe Brie cause of Daniel Bryan. Nikki still comes off as a heel. Luckily, there are no heels or faces in the division and they're all bipolar catty women. Thanks creative.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lok said:


> All hail...King Boooookah!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

So basically, here's your post Mania Raw. They're only a month late, but who's counting? Great show so far.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This jobber Dolph better take the loss.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Holy shit, calling him "The New Sensation" is really a thing.
> 
> Dumb asses.



:lmao 2 years from now they will still be calling him that :vince5


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595418263846318081
ositivity kada


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So 5 minutes then interference for the main event huh. They're really going to end an otherwise awesome Raw this way?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Can we have the United Kingdom Stable with Wade Barrett, Sheamus and couple other foreigners?


Ireland isn't part of the UK


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loved this raw tonight, everything has been good but stardust and r truth. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> This is the last week


Good Paige needs to cost Naomi at the PPV.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> With Rollins/Ambrose and the Zayn debut, I completely forgot Reigns and Orton still have a match.
> 
> :ti


The same for me as well.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Another fucking commercial. Good night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Can we have the United Kingdom Stable with Wade Barrett, Sheamus and couple other foreigners?


Sheamus....United Kingdom
:littlefinger


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

crazyrvd123 said:


> We are mad because he is wrestling for the NXT championship against a guy who already kicked his ass and took his title and he is supposed to have a legit chance of winning.
> 
> Getting beat clean with a two move rally by Cena makes him look like a chump when all they had to do was have Owens walk out and distract Sami for a second to allow Cena to put those two moves on him.
> 
> It promotes a huge match and makes Sami look much much stronger while still giving Cena a clean win. Its so fucking simple it is sad.


That's not a clean win for a face, but that wasn't my point.. My point was that people should be more upset about them literally booking their newest tag team from NXT as a joke. Burying new additions to the roster on commentary every single week is ridiculous (and I don't even like Ascension like that, I just don't like seeing new guys be made into jokes before they even have a chance)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> I loved the 'ya filthy commoners' line for some reason :lmao


that and 'get used to these four words because you're going to be hearing them all the bloody time' 

I don't know but it just made me laugh. It just pays off because he talks normally if you know what I mean, he doesn't sound censored because he can get away with swearing that gets lost in translation, so does Sheamus, and Paige ... the joys of being a european wrestler lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sheamus/Barrett as a team...The Bully Kings? (I have said it repeatedly in forums, I suck on naming)

Ziggler/Neville....Sensational Showoffs(See? Just proved my earlier statement with this one)

I can come up with ideas that boggle the mind, then fubar the whole thing in it's naming.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

just before everyone yells at Cole Bret did win the KOTR twice 91/93


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Orton and Reigns mustnt be getting a long match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm going to guess the Rock's movie's Nepal premiere has been cancelled


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Why couldnt Owens cost him the match though while still making Sami looks good? It makes 1000% more sense than what just happened and it promotes an amazing match on the network which they always fucking want to push.
> 
> Its so logical which is exactly why the stupid fucking writers did not do it.


Because Owens is good enough to deserve his own markout debut moment, Zayn got his rub tonight and Owens will get his own later. It would make sense if Rusev cost one of them the match but not Owens.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Barrett looks like hes having fun in this king persona.
And turning the bellas face is a good idea. The division was
kinda heel heavy.

Im lovin this raw. And i like tamina. Just a big brute of a woman.
No finesse. Just muscle moves.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Ireland isn't part of the UK


Yeah but NORTHERN Ireland is. I know because I live there


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> Loved this raw tonight, everything has been good but stardust and r truth.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed. Except Fandango/Rusev just didn't do it for me all that much although both performed well.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lmao that DB commercial.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Orton and Reigns mustnt be getting a long match.


Better not this is around the time the crowd start to die down because they get tired


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Good Paige needs to cost Naomi at the PPV.


Its likely Naomi wins with the help of Tamina. not sure if Paige comes back this Monday or they hold her off until this ppv, Bella storyline ends.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sheamus....United Kingdom
> :littlefinger


He;s from northern ireland, which is a part of the UK


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Markus123 said:


> Orton and Reigns mustnt be getting a long match.


Orton doesn't fit in in the PPV match now anyway.


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> Yeah but NORTHERN Ireland is. I know because I live there


Yeah, and which one is Sheamus from? Not that one.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

LA falls into the ocean. no fucks given.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT.. A.. RAW. I expected RAW to be shit like always but man, the writers were really on their game this week. Be nice if we had a RAW like this every week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> He;s from northern ireland, which is a part of the UK


Dublin is in Northern Ireland? OK
He's got a bit of an accent too. He must be Korean


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

At least they're not giving Reigns and Orton a lot of time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I'm going to guess the Rock's movie's Nepal premiere has been cancelled


should be delayed release.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

wagnike2 said:


> So Naomi finally gets a chance to be her own, and that lasts for a whole two weeks.


it continues the story....last i checked everyone needs help in their push...name me one person who ever built themselves? most of the divas and many of the superstars have had ppl help them-
aj
punk
cena
db
bellas
paige

it makes sense to bring tamina because she has a relation to naomi and it keeps the bellas strong. it keeps the story fresh and puts doubt in who will win. this stops it from being either naomi jobbing or super cena beating 2 ppl.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Markus123 said:
> 
> 
> > Ireland isn't part of the UK
> ...


Should have said Republic of Ireland is not part of the UK, which is where Sheamus is from


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


>


Eh, she does it better.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a kick!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

...not the Irish Curse backbreaker


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

rest of raw zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

United Kingdom makes sense for a name for Sheamus/Barrett, but it obviously can't get used. 

Gravity Show for Neville/Ziggler?....I'll stop now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TehJofus said:


> Yeah, and which one is Sheamus from? Not that one.


A simple matter of deduction


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

What the fuck, Cole? Your properly call Zayn's Koji Clutch and spin-out powerbomb / Blue Thunder Bomb but can't even remember that Sheamus' Irish Curse is a side slam into a backbreaker and not a tilt-a-whirl backbreaker?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Dublin is in Northern Ireland? OK
> He's got a bit of an accent too. He must be Korean


:shrug welp i messed up there. They could always change ut like they made Ziggler one night be from Cleveland.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He's on FIRE!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Raw actually having back to back good matches? What madness is this?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on King Barrett!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sheamus....United Kingdom
> :littlefinger


Rusev from Bulgaria...Russian...

:HHH2


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

The New King can't eat a pin.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> :shrug welp i messed up there. They could always change ut like they made Ziggler one night be from Cleveland.


yeah, not going to happen.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Those NXT jobbers lol.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't understand the bull hammer as a finisher.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Neville is out cold.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

And Neville's losses continue to pile up.... Smh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Barrett has now won more matches as KOR than he did as IC Champ :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Rusev from Bulgaria...Russian...
> 
> :HHH2


Yeeeaaahhhhh but the thick Irish accent gives it away


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> rest of raw zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Considering there's about 15 minutes left I'm not too worried about it


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Damned if this isn't an A plus RAW tonight. :applause


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Incredible that Barrett is already getting a bigger push as King than when he was IC Champion.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Sheamus/Barrett as a team...The Bully Kings? (I have said it repeatedly in forums, I suck on naming)
> 
> Ziggler/Neville....Sensational Showoffs(See? Just proved my earlier statement with this one)
> 
> I can come up with ideas that boggle the mind, then fubar the whole thing in it's naming.



Just like Creative. They are actually not as bad as some of the official ones. 

Air Boom, showMiz. Etc.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Crowd's died, guess 3 hours is too much, even if the show's been good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King Barrett is chiseled out of his mind.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ROYAL BULLHAMMER! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

United Kingdom...Who was the Welsh muscle wrestler a few years ago? Roddy Piper as manager? Rehire Drew Galloway(McIntyre) to represent Scotland? Fit Finlay as manager?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Barrett must get a sore throat from talking like that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Barrett has now won more matches as KOR than he did as IC Champ :lmao


Fucking genius.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just wish Ziggler had been pinned.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Yeeeaaahhhhh but the thick Irish accent gives it away


Yeah but they actually had that group in the WWE 12 video game and that led to speculation that they might do something like that IRL as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Loving Neville with an awesome 1st feud like this, would be awesome if he joined KB and Sheamus though... ya know the European Stable we all have been asking for?*


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Crowd's died, guess 3 hours is too much, even if the show's been good.


Good show ? I guess you have low standards.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

No Sandow tonight? Uh oh.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

BNB winning matches? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> United Kingdom...Who was the Welsh muscle wrestler a few years ago? Roddy Piper as manager? Rehire Drew Galloway(McIntyre) to represent Scotland? Fit Finlay as manager?


Mason Ryan, got released last year I think.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Man Edens nudes


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

reigns refuses to fist bump the black guy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess they told Reigns and Orton to speed it up a little.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

crazyrvd123 said:


> We are mad because he is wrestling for the NXT championship against a guy who already kicked his ass and took his title and he is supposed to have a legit chance of winning.
> 
> Getting beat clean with a two move rally by Cena makes him look like a chump when all they had to do was have Owens walk out and distract Sami for a second to allow Cena to put those two moves on him.
> 
> It promotes a huge match and makes Sami look much much stronger while still giving Cena a clean win. Its so fucking simple it is sad.


cena is one of the best all time. why wouldn't he beat a rookie clean? this match has little to do with either of these wrestlers' storylines. if anything this was a chance to impress vince(who decides who gets a push). by having a great match with the top guy it gives him a chance to show g=he is ready for the big leagues. all nxt is, is the minor leagues.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead now!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That crowd was surprisingly docile during Roman Reign's entrance.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

If they condensed this Raw into 2 hours they would be competing with other promotions for the best show in pro wrestling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

drinklime said:


> reigns refuses to fist bump the black guy



That's My Boy :vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

CH25 said:


> Good show ? I guess you have low standards.


Nope, i normally spend my whole time on here bitching about it, but tonight has been the best raw for a very long time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This has been the best Raw of the year so far!


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Crowd is dead now!


Reigns is a crowd killer. He's just awful top to bottom.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Match will be over before the commercials.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

finalnight said:


> That crowd was surprisingly docile during Roman Reign's entrance.


In fairness it always happens when a wrestler has already made his entrance earlier in the night, crowd can't be bothered to boo him again.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WAIT.......

Regins/Randy the MAIN EVENT?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roman "Less of a reaction than Ryback" Reigns. :booklel


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> If they condensed this Raw into 2 hours they would be competing with other promotions for the best show in pro wrestling.


Yeah but it wouldn't be best for business financially, having three hours brings a lot of advertising etc revenue. 

But yeah, 2 hours would be better.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Shaniqua!???!!!


bye racist.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are barely going to have five minutes. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> In fairness it always happens when a wrestler has already made his entrance earlier in the night, crowd can't be bothered to boo him again.


That means they really hate him. Cena getting booed is still a reaction somewhat, getting crickets is much worse.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett actually getting the pin in that match... it's so unlike how WWE has booked him in the past when he's won something (IC Title).


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> all nxt is, is the minor leagues.


Except its not and has ben stated as such by HHH. The Network is everything for WWE right now and NXT is their biggest exclusive show. NXT means more than Smackdown by a mile.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I remember Shaniqua with them Bashem Brothers, Would bang.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane wants a closer view!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane interference already :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> This has been the best Raw of the year so far!


Nah, still has nothing on the RAW where Brock F-5'd the fuck out of Big Show and Kane earlier in the year.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Naomi tryna look like Kharma. Haha get out of here.


kharma didn't invent the look...watch more wrestling....that is like saying dolph invented fake blonde hair.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That HGH gut is out of control


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Zayniac said:


> They are barely going to have five minutes. Not that I'm complaining.


The suggested dosage of Roman "Big Dawg" Regins


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Can we have the United Kingdom Stable with Wade Barrett, Sheamus and couple other foreigners?


Barrett & Sheamus = The Empire

I believe they were a team called that in the UK before they got signed alongside Drew McIntyre.



















Shit, maybe it was just Barrett & McIntyre. Eh, Sheamus would be fine. Those three together would be great or just Barrett/Sheamus for now.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I hate how nevilles a jobber but not a jobber. Hes in some strange limbo now.
But otherwise superb raw. But lets see how they end it.

DONT FUCK-IT-UP WWE!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why do people who lose in a tag match with partners they've never had before get called being buried? That's just wrong.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Pacmanboi said:


> Because Owens is good enough to deserve his own markout debut moment, Zayn got his rub tonight and Owens will get his own later. It would make sense if Rusev cost one of them the match but not Owens.


What does him coming up to the ramp and staring down Sami have to do with him not getting his moment. All it does it give a legit reason for Sami to lose clean and set up their big match at Takeover. Its fucking logic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The secret weapon of The Authority. :rko2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

'The secret weapon of the 'thority'

Give noble the IC title while Bryan is away, guy is madness.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

bell keeper? Jamie da goat Noble


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Jamie Noble is the man


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

NOBLE


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Except its not and has ben stated as such by HHH. The Network is everything for WWE right now and NXT is their biggest exclusive show. NXT means more than Smackdown by a mile.


actually it is...who cares what triple says.....nxt ppl debut on raw. nxt is just practice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That look rollins gave noble :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

J&J Security showing why they're God-tier. :chlol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> If they condensed this Raw into 2 hours they would be competing with other promotions for the best show in pro wrestling.


It would certainly be an improvement, but I still can't see that putting it in Lucha Undergrounds league. But still, I'd take any improvement that I can get because I doubt RAW will be this great every week.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

The_It_Factor said:


> That's not a clean win for a face, but that wasn't my point.. My point was that people should be more upset about them literally booking their newest tag team from NXT as a joke. Burying new additions to the roster on commentary every single week is ridiculous (and I don't even like Ascension like that, I just don't like seeing new guys be made into jokes before they even have a chance)


How was it not a clean win for a face? I agree with your opinion on the booking of the Ascension but what does that have to do with what we are talking about?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is on commentary!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

does anybody actually give a shit about this match?.

This is a huge problem, people care more about the midcard then main event right now.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Mayor of Munchkin City" not bad

:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

JAMES BY GOD GIBSON :mark:

Where the fuck is his John Deere riding mower?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To be fair to both, the crowd is tired and it is their second time out there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't really get all the "this is a good raw" talk... glad I got to see the Ambrose match, but I probably shouldn't have tuned for the second hour. The booking just isn't good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cole needs to watch it with these questions to Rollins!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt McMuscles still hyping No Mercy.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

the Seth - Ambrose match should have been the main event, not this match with the same people we see in the main event every week!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Watch it Booker!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> actually it is...who cares what triple says.....nxt ppl debut on raw. *nxt is just practice.*


NO, NXT is a well deserved reward for ANYBODY who's sat through that week's WWE programing. NXT is place where *#WWELogic *DOESN'T exist which means it's a place where your intelligence isn't insulated over and over again......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cole getting yelled at by Vince right now...

"It's 3 tops guys and Ambrose, DAMMIT Cole!" :vince3


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> does anybody actually give a shit about this match?.
> 
> This is a huge problem, people care more about the midcard then main event right now.


If it wasn't for the Internet and social media Reigns would be the new Cena. That's how incompetent WWE is. Sad thing is he's still in the main event.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Would love to know why Cole is good tonight, (though I have a pretty good idea) calling moves properly and going in on Rollins at the table. Great stuff and if he was like this and not the complete shill buffoon he is when Vince is in his ear he would be great.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is the best!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey, Naomi'sbuttislife, remember like an hour ago when you said that Reigns has been more impressive than Ambrose has ever been in WWE, and yet we have this match now?

Remember that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane's like that old retarded father in the hood who is washed as fuck but at the same time, everyone is scared of him because he's incredibly fit and intimidating for his age.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd dead as fuck for this 'main event.'


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Zayniac said:


> Cole needs to watch it with these questions to Rollins!


This is the best Cole has been on commentary in years.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman Reigns 4 star match right here.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

crowd is not having it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do the heels even need to come out? They should be happy that the babyfaces get to destroy themselves.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth needs to Curb Stomp Cole!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

crazyrvd123 said:


> How was it not a clean win for a face? I agree with your opinion on the booking of the Ascension but what does that have to do with what we are talking about?


Because you quoted my post about Ascension which started our debate. The Cena/Zayn stuff was just an afterthought to the point I was trying to make with how they're treating guys coming up from NXT (I was saying that Zayn has had the strongest booking of them all, even in a loss)

But as far as the clean win goes, a face shouldn't be getting a win by rolling up or attacking a guy who's distracted; that's more or a heel win. Granted, it's not dirty per se, but a face winning off a distraction is sort of dirty.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match is awful, please end it. Show has been pretty good otherwise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked reigns selling that neck breaker.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Great Raw but Seth & Dean should've definitely closed the show.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Come on bitch." :ti


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

orton discovers counter to superman punch. moves out of the way


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Should have ended with Sami Zayn


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Get out of there Reigns!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why do the heels even need to come out? They should be happy that the babyfaces get to destroy themselves.


You're being too logical, haha


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Say what you will about Reigns. He can throw a decent punch... And his sell of the "vintage Randy Orton" backbreaker was hilarious.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Frost99 said:


> NO, NXT is a well deserved reward for ANYBODY who's sat through that week's WWE programing. NXT is place where #WWELogic DOESN'T exist which means it's a place where your intelligence isn't insulated over and over again......


*The remedy for the fuckery.*

:clap


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Such a slow match compared to even there other bouts on Raw. Odd considering the time we are on now i do wonder what Kane will do with his "plan" which i hope is not just beating them up >.<.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Barrett & Sheamus = The Empire
> 
> I believe they were a team called that in the UK before they got signed alongside Drew McIntyre.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly, United Kingdom came to mind because of WWE 12 and how there was a group with them in the game.

But yeah, the name _obviously_ doesn't have to United Kingdom but also like you said, The Empire.

Sheamus, Wade Barrett and anyone else would be great. We need more faction wars.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane interference :ha


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

The_It_Factor said:


> Because you quoted my post about Ascension which started our debate. The Cena/Zayn stuff was just an afterthought to the point I was trying to make with how they're treating guys coming up from NXT (I was saying that Zayn has had the strongest booking of them all, even in a loss)
> 
> But as far as the clean win goes, a face shouldn't be getting a win by rolling up or attacking a guy who's distracted; that's more or a heel win. Granted, it's not dirty per se, but a face winning off a distraction is sort of dirty.


It is not dirty if he has nothing to do with the interference. All it does is keep everyone strong. We all know Cena should win over a debuting wrestler but when he is someone as strong as Sami who is wrestling for the second biggest title in the WWE at this point, having him lose straight clean is stupid.

I didnt reply to your post about the Ascension I replied to the portion about Sami...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Great plan by Seth!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

We want Ambrose!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can Reigns only jump on 4 or 5 guys, the guy is so sloppy. They won't allow him to do it with one guy like everyone else does :StephenA.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

reigns even botches the interference :lmao

"what the hell is going on" :booklel


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Every. Single. Week.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tfw Kane's weekly DQ actually saved us from that nightmare of a match, thanks homeboy.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

CUE HAPPYSCARYDEAN


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's gonna hurt himself on that dive!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please beat Orton down and take him out of the Main Event at the PPV!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Should've brought a weapon Dean.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mirror....Mirror on the wall how many FUCKS do people give at all about Regins vs Randy in the main event?


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

They are trying way to hard to make Ambrose into the new Austin. Let him actually wrestle for fuck sake.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Ambrose stands tall to end the show?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bizzaro land Raw was great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooo did Ambrose DDT Orton for attacking Reigns (his boy), or just for the lolz?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is the match still going on?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Making Ambrose look strong. Vince is somewhere pissed.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow ambrose standing tall at the end of Raw. Totally different show tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You mean Dean isn't losing to an exploding TV?! Though couldn't we just have his match as the ME? Would have left a better impression.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose standing strong tonight. Raw was actually good. Probably the best Raw this year.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This was a very good episode of Raw :clap


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Best Raw of the year, hands down.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

crazyrvd123 said:


> They are trying way to hard to make Ambrose into the new Austin. Let him actually wrestle for fuck sake.


You realize he had the 20 minute match of the night, right?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose last man standing :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I never heard the bell. :arn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

After Payback, I could see a Reigns/Ambrose feud taking place.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean stands strong to close RAW! Vince must be off his meds!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> You mean Dean isn't losing to an exploding TV?! Though couldn't we just have his match as the ME? Would have left a better impression.


That TV spot will go down as one of the worst spots in wrestling history.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not complaining, but why is Ambrose all of a sudden not being booked like a jobber?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Sheamus, Wade Barrett and anyone else would be great. We need more faction wars.


Damn right, faction wars would be great. With the success of The Shield and The Wyatts as units, I'm surprised WWE hasn't had more 3-man groups. New Day is FINALLY on track, even though they don't have bowties 

I really wouldn't mind seeing Barrett & Sheamus as a Rated-RKO like team for a while. Maybe stay together long enough for McIntyre to be brought back and lead them.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Great seeing ambrose getting a much needed push.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Zayniac said:


> Please beat Orton down and take him out of the Main Event at the PPV!


*Shield 3-Way Match :O





But I want Orton vs Lesnar titlematch at SummerSlam. Maaaan i dunno what I want.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fucking sweet end to a sweet ass show. Ambrose music to close out Raw always makes me happy.

And a nice logical set up to a Reigns/Ambrose feud that could be quite vicious.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Bar the StardustTruth match and the BNB/Sheamus/Zig/Neville match, it was a great show. Went quickly.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was actually a pretty solid episode of RAW. Of course it happens the night I nearly decide to skip it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God NXT is in less than 2 days! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


>


More Bayley! :grin2:


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

SovereignVA said:


> You realize he had the 20 minute match of the night, right?


Ya I know but he still has had his moves limited horribly since he has become the "lunatic fringe" I am all for him getting to be the man on RAW but I still know how much better he could look in the ring.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Fuck.. Dean's not over..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just when many of you were out they pull you back in.


Like I said many times before wwe always wins.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Ambrose must be moving shirts like a motherfucker. I am way into it. Just give him a little more slack on having an attitude to his personality.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Ambrose went from Bray Wyatt's punching bag to competing for the title lol.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> NO, NXT is a well deserved reward for ANYBODY who's sat through that week's WWE programing. NXT is place where *#WWELogic *DOESN'T exist which means it's a place where your intelligence isn't *insulated *over and over again......


you mean insulted......i like nxt but wrestlemania over anything nxt....nxt is practice.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good episode of Raw.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

crazyrvd123 said:


> What does him coming up to the ramp and staring down Sami have to do with him not getting his moment. All it does it give a legit reason for Sami to lose clean and set up their big match at Takeover. Its fucking logic.


That would be the first time Owens is seen on Raw, wouldn't you want him to do something that like shakes shit up on the show?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

If you would have told me two or three years ago, that Dean Ambrose... Jon fucking Moxley, would be a top FACE of the company.. I would have laughed in your face because I would say he would be a top heel.

Insane! In a good way!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big ups WWE...you done did well.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> *fucking sweet end to a sweet ass show. Ambrose music to close out Raw always makes me happy*.


Enjoy it now, savor every last second of it because those DAWG DAYS of Regins are coming.......










So sad, so sad indeed


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Nyall said:


> Fuck.. Dean's not over..


You're either joking or you didn't see the building explode when he beat Seth...


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

TheAbsentOne said:


> If you would have told me two or three years ago, that Dean Ambrose... Jon fucking Moxley, would be a top FACE of the company.. I would have laughed in your face because I would say he would be a top heel.
> 
> Insane! In a good way!


I thought it was Bryan ? But yeah good point


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> I'm not complaining, but why is Ambrose all of a sudden not being booked like a jobber?


So he can take the pin at Payback


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

CH25 said:


> I thought it was Bryan ? But yeah good point


A top face. Not THE top face. I should have made that more clear, sorry!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NateC said:


> So he can take the pin at Payback


I think you're probably right fpalm


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Credit to the WWE, they can hit a home run every now and then, good show!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

For whatever reason I'm watching this WWE 24 on Reigns. Prepare the propaganda hahaha


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm Dean Ambrose and I loved this RAW :dance
But why?
What happened to suddenly this happens? :side::hmm:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TheAbsentOne said:


> For whatever reason *I'm watching this WWE 24 on Reigns*. Prepare the propaganda hahaha


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Great raw


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Really good show tonight. Sometimes they start off good and go downhill, but this one was definitely consistent. I skipped Raw last week and was gonna skip it again, but I'm glad I tuned in.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I enjoyed this show. First hour was really slow but it picked up and had some great moments.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

So what happene tonight? Did they replace the whole creative team?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Well the commercial for the live event coming to my city spoiled the main event of payback.
Hey wwe stop this. Im sure this has happened to you guys as well.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Ya I know but he still has had his moves limited horribly since he has become the "lunatic fringe" I am all for him getting to be the man on RAW but I still know how much better he could look in the ring.


But of course, as usual, everyone will overlook ALL of Ambrose's faults/negatives. Smh. I've never seen ANYONE in WWE cut as much slack as Dean gets.

He could literally stand in the middle of the ring the whole match and do absolutely nothing, & people would still call him GOAT.

:deanfpalm

I REALLY want to like Dean as much as I like Rollins, who has earned his praise, and Reigns, who gets shit on for doing well. But I cannot get over how much worship Dean gets for doing nothing but jobbing, and it's turning me off to him. I'm not supporting someone who gets worldwide praise for failing to live up to his WWE expectations. Dean was really good in the indies, but within WWE, has done NOTHING to warrant his worship. But for whatever reason, we all must keep making excuses for him.

Sorry for the rant, but it really pisses me off how Dean gets so much more credit than people who do more than him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> So what happene tonight? Did they replace the whole creative team?



They went with the George Costanza philosophy and did the opposite of what they thought they should


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Just when many of you were out they pull you back in.
> 
> 
> Like I said many times before wwe always wins.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> But of course, as usual, everyone will overlook ALL of Ambrose's faults/negatives. Smh. I've never seen ANYONE in WWE cut as much slack as Dean gets.
> 
> He could literally stand in the middle of the ring the whole match and do absolutely nothing, & people would still call him GOAT.
> 
> :deanfpalm


you understand im not happy with how wrestles on RAW right? I just said I wish he could showcase what I know he can do and have seen before he got to WWE.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Pacmanboi said:


> That would be the first time Owens is seen on Raw, wouldn't you want him to do something that like shakes shit up on the show?


NXT is a huge show for the WWE dont you get that? Coming out with the title on his shoulder and distracting Sami would grow interest like you should be trying to do in wrestling.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

crazyrvd123 said:


> NXT is a huge show for the WWE dont you get that? Coming out with the title on his shoulder and distracting Sami would grow interest like you should be trying to do in wrestling.


And that would complicate the entire segment. Zayn made his debut and it's about him making an impact/the Cena/Rusev storyline. It would have been cool to see Owens then again it'd be a clusterfuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pacmanboi said:


> And that would complicate the entire segment. Zayn made his debut and it's about him making an impact/the Cena/Rusev storyline. It would have been cool to see Owens then again it'd be a clusterfuck.


It would have made perfect sense... Sami just called him out about Kevin's name always being tied to his. Not only would it be poetic for both to debut on the same night, but for Owens to cost Sami the match and just make that connection between the two all the more visceral would have been outstanding. It wouldn't have been a clusterfuck. It would have been a special moment that would be talked about as a great debut for both guys and a huge boon for NXT. 

It was all right there... an easy home run and the WWE pooched it again. It's maddening how many things just like this they have fucked up in the past 5 years: the Nexus, the Summer of Punk, Daniel Bryan, Kaitlynn/AJ/Paige, Ambrose... I just can't stand back and try to rationalise bad booking and try to make it look good anymore. Enough is enough.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Credit to the WWE, they can hit a home run every now and then, good show!


i wouldn't go that far. :hmm:


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Randy Orton is white hot right now!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

crazyrvd123 said:


> you understand im not happy with how wrestles on RAW right? I just said I wish he could showcase what I know he can do and have seen before he got to WWE.


Yeah, I'm just saying that this is WWE, and the only thing that matters now is how you perform in WWE. It's unfair for us to use Indy careers as a reference for WWE talents because not only does it make us continue supporting underwhelmingness in hopes of the Indy talent showing up, but it also makes us resentful of those who haven't had the Indy outlet.

Once we base EVERYTHING a wrestler does off of JUST what they do in WWE, then the bias will disappear. Everyone in WWE is limited. Which means EVERYONE can do more than what they showcase. If only wrestling fans would realize that.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Surprised by the positive responses, I just read the Raw recap on prowrestling.net and it sounded like another nothing show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Yeah, I'm just saying that this is WWE, and the only thing that matters now is how you perform in WWE. It's unfair for us to use Indy careers as a reference for WWE talents because not only does it make us continue supporting underwhelmingness in hopes of the Indy talent showing up, but it also makes us resentful of those who haven't had the Indy outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Once we base EVERYTHING a wrestler does off of JUST what they do in WWE, then the bias will disappear. Everyone in WWE is limited. Which means EVERYONE can do more than what they showcase. If only wrestling fans would realize that.



If I go by just the stuff in the WWE, IMO both Rollins and Ambrose > Reigns :draper2

So the "Indy" stuff has nothing to do with it in my case


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This was the best show I've ever been to.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Pretty darn decent show but can they manage to start a wave of consistency for once?*

*or kill it as usual*









*Lets stay positive*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arkham258 said:


> Surprised by the positive responses, I just read the Raw recap on prowrestling.net and it sounded like another nothing show.


DOn't get it either... came in at the Ambrose/Rollins match, which was actually really good. I mean, it wasn't the tired formula of "bad guy beats down good guy, come back!". It was solid back and forth. After that though, I'm just scratching my head at some of the praise. 

Maybe it's just trying to justify 3 hours of meh? I mean, it wasn't as terrible as the last few weeks so there is that at least.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> If I go by just the stuff in the WWE, IMO both Rollins and Ambrose > Reigns :draper2
> 
> So the "Indy" stuff has nothing to do with it in my case


A-C-P, why do you waste your time. It's one of the reasons I hate you bro :mj2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Heath V said:


> I certainly hope not, the main event scene is sorely lacking with his departure.


Are you suggesting that Cena returns to the main event scene? :serious:


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

One of the most consistent shows I've seen in years. Probably the best bottom to top card I've seen including all RAWS and all PPVs over the past few years.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> If I go by just the stuff in the WWE, IMO both Rollins and Ambrose > Reigns :draper2
> 
> So the "Indy" stuff has nothing to do with it in my case


Of course you think so. Reigns will always be terrible in your eyes so there's no need of even coming at me with that. I'm a person open to accepting Ambrose while you are person NOT open to ever accepting Reigns no matter what he does, so you aren't who I'm talking too.

Reigns has been having and pulling off good-great matches since the build to Fastlane, while Ambrose has been being mediocre-lame all that time. 

You love hating Reigns, so he'll obviously be just the worst at everything in your eyes. I don't LOVE hating anyone. In fact, Rollins IMO is by far the best even though I like Reigns more. All this "shoved down my throat" and "make Roman look strong" shit has made lots of people obstinate to reality, so much so that people are still saying they don't see any improvement in Reigns since he came back from his injury which is complete bullshit. 

Is Rollins the best out of the 3 right now? By a longshot. But Reigns has performed WAY better as a singles wrestler than Ambrose. And lately, Reigns moveset is even larger than Ambrose's now, so yes, Reigns is the 2nd best singles performer of the Shield. We'll see what Dean does with his push, but right now, Roman is just getting better & better.

Rollins is still king.

Edit: Wait, I never even asked you about Shield rankings. Why are you coming at me with this?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That's a whole alot of assumptions :ti


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man they need to come up with some better endings. They're so predictable. Why can't they toss in some cliff hangers?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So I've been to 4 Raws in the last 5 years when they came to Montreal and this was the best show. Not sure how it came across on TV, but we went absolutely insane for Randy, Ambrose and Zayn. We killed Cena. 

So much fun. Ambrose/Rollins was the best match I've ever seen in person and as a huge Ambrose mark, him winning and being added to the main event is fucking awesome.

Also, Patterson sang afterwards and Ambrose was dancing on stage. Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn had his shoulder wrapped up post Raw during the Pat Patterson ceremony. Looks like the injury could be real.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Most watchable RAW in a long time, and I'm usually pretty hard on RAW lately.

Nearly every segment had some type of value.

ETA: Zayn's debut was disappointing to me, but you could tell that he was just too amped up/nervous. Plus, I don't see how having an injury that early couldn't fuck with you. Especially knowing that Vince is your boss. I felt for him.

Don't know why people are blaming Cena for most of the sloppiness, and Lord knows I have huge problems with Cena's ring work. It was minor things on Zayn's part, which says to me that it was just nervousness. Especially since he usually doesn't botch things in NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> Most watchable RAW in a long time, and I'm usually pretty hard on RAW lately.
> 
> Nearly every segment had some type of value.
> 
> ...


Might have been the shoulder injury, too. Someone at Raw posted that after Raw at the Pat Patterson ceremony, Zayn came to the ring and was wearing a shoulder wrap. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Zayn was really injured than more props for finishing the match. Hard to tell if it was legit when they like to work these things in all the time. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a work just to give him more support and a clean loss without it hurting much.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great RAW. Glad to see Sami on RAW. Ambrose in the main event. Awesome. And NO BIG SHOW!!!!!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Great RAW. Glad to see Sami on RAW. Ambrose in the main event. Awesome. And *NO BIG SHOW!!!!!*


Thank you Reigns! :bow


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Thank you Reigns! :bow


See, Reigns didn't need to beat Brock. He got dat rub from burying the unstoppable Big Show! :reigns


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was the best RAW i've watched in a really really long time.

Awesome Show!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Liked the opening segment. Even Romen who didn't do anything aside from being awkward didn't spoil it.
Kofi is right, New Day Rocks! Randy and New Day made this segment. Very entertaining.

The match was ok too. Gail and Kong vs. The Dollhouse, you know.

WWE did one great thing on this show, Generico vs. Cena. Damn, that was big match. First Cena wiped the floor with the crowd, than we got one of the biggest match wwe can possibly book right now. I cant beliebe it happened. Now I want to see Enzo debuting with his usual speech in fron of RAW crowd.


Tamina and Naomi, oh lel. Plz, add romen Reigns to this group, it will be hilarious in certain way.

Liked the ending despite everything. I have feeling that Ambrose and future shock ddt ended the show only because Rollins cant use curb stomp anymore. Curb stomp was a unique move that looked great as an ending to segment or show. Rollins was lucky that wwe allowed him to use it for so long. I really believe that curb stomp is one of the reasons Rollins succeeded. 

So, a fun show with a bunch of filler as usual. But the opening segment and Zayn-Cena were great, cant complain.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh yea, anyone noticed "Tyson kitty master Kidd" sign?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well that was certainly a much more better episode of RAW compared to the last two weeks. One thing that I did enjoy was the New Day embracing the new heel persona. They were gold all night, from the opening match victory to their random celebrations backstage. Still don't understand how the Brass Ring Club are faces now but whatever. I'm still saying the same thing about the Bella Twins too. But that beatdown they took from Naomi and Tamina Snuka was nice though. Glad to see Tamina's Superkick in action again. 

The debut of Sami Zayn was a long time coming. However he looked to have hurt his shoulder pretty bad so that's not good. His match against Cena was decent. Nice to see Bret Hart be the ring announcer for Zayn. Very odd to see King Barrett and Sheamus tag team together since they fought each other so much. Neville sure has to eat a lot of pins though. Lastly, I'm surprised Dean Ambrose has been added to the WWE Title Match. Wonder what lead to this decision as Ambrose has been stuck in limbo. I didn't mind the ending segment as I found Kane to be more enjoyable this week.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Overall great episode of Raw. Very pleased.

I've really come to appreciate Corporate Kane lately. Yes, it's the worst of personalities that he could have but his mannerisms and even the cadence with which he speaks makes him literally sound like a suit-wearing big wig. I might get to see Kane main event one more time against Rollins next month at MITB live :mark: Kane's way more interesting as a face and as long as he's active he should remain face and with the 2012 masked look.

Zayn/Cena was a great segment! Bret Hart chucking Heath Slater with the microphone was one of the most boss things Bret has ever done. Anyone else enjoy it as much as I have?

New Day are great and I loved Randy's dancing when they came out. On a related note, glad to see that Cesaro is FINALLY a face. Tyson seems like a natural heel but it's great to see the crowd supporting him when he needs the hot tag. Nattie is so incredibly sexy in that leather get-up and I would let Tyson haymaker me for copping a feel. Cesaro/Kidd are just sick together and have sweet chemistry. Hope they team for a long time to come.

Ambrose in the main event at Payback?!? Most exciting part of the night bar Zayn's debut. That was a pleasant surprise. All three members of The Shield in the ME of Payback :mark: :mark:

I feel like they're building Ambrose up so that come WM 32 they're going for that triple threat which is inevitable. Didn't know if it would be SS or WM 33 but hopefully they start putting wind under Ambrose's sails now. His wins over Harper and Rollins and his insertion into the title match prove to be some good signs.

Haven't watched all of Raw yet but 2/3 through and it's pretty great.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

That was an absolutely great Raw, maybe the best of the year off the top of my head aside from the Raw where Brock murdered everybody, but that loses points because the rest of the show sucked once he left and had the worst televised commentary in the history of WWE. 

Every segment had a purpose, there were lots of surprises, great booking of matches, no distraction finishes, guys were given mic time, and matches with implications. 

I've loathed the New Day as much as anyone, but now that they've finally pulled the trigger on the heel turn and have them play off the fact that they don't understand why people boo them (just like when Kurt Angle first started) and let all 3 of them work, it's a good heel gimmick. Having them challenge Orton & Reigns was completely out of nowhere and really elevated them. They used to do this kind of stuff all the time in the A.E. where you'd have one feud going on, let's say Austin & HHH when they were feuding with Taker & Kane. And then in the course of one show, some how Edge & Christian get involved. It involves a third-party team just for an episode or two of TV to further a different feud. And in any other case I'd be rolling my eyes at New Day getting the win, but the way the match was booked it was absolutely perfect that Orton was pinned and it pushed them up to a legit level instead of just being comedy jobbers and further pushed the intrigue of the Payback match. 

We had the surprise return of Tamina and the surprise of Bret in Montreal to set up a huge surprise debut for Zayn where he's going to get the biggest babyface reaction and look like a huge star - AND - they actually let him kick out of the A.A. Now, tbh I don't people should be kicking out of finishers (especially a huge star like Cena) on a Raw match, but it really made him look like a big deal, so that can't be taken lightly. 

Everyone seemed to get proper mic time tonight and not just horribly canned promos. New Day had their big segment, Ryback got to do an in-ring promo, Barrett cut a promo on the way to the ring - nothing major, but this is what WWE used to do with everyone back in the A.E. when everyone was over, whether it was a big star like Rock or a mid-card guy like Val Venis or Godfather, everyone used to get on the mic. 

There was a match with an implication for the PPV which Dean won which surprisingly made the PPV now a 4-way. Again, I don't really think the Heavyweight champion should be pinned on TV so much, but in this case I didn't mind it because there was a reason and an implication to the loss (unlike just getting pinned on Smackdown by Reigns and it never being mentioned again). The 4-way change to the PPV was quite surprising as well and made you feel like you didn't know what was going to happen next. 

Overall, just a really great wrestling show. Really reminded me of Attitude Era style booking, just without the sex and language. It just shows what could be done with the product when they get rid of the brutal comedy matches, distraction finishes and lack of promos to get guys personalities over.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

So it seems that this Raw was watchable ?
Might take a look at it .


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

skyman101 said:


> When Orton, Reigns, Kane and Rollins are involved in the main storyline, you know RAW is going to suck.


Yeah, how'd that work out for you? Told you this morning you can't assume that. Some of the better Raws over the last year have involved many of those guys in the main storylines.

Adding Dean Ambrose in the mix didn't hurt matters either. 

Great Raw, not much else I can add that hasn't already been said.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

It was a good show imo. stuff actually made sense and served a purpose with no real filler for once. I'm actually enjoying corporate Kane over HHH or Steph in the role. New Day are incredibility annoying right mainly Woods but it works the most over heels in the company right now. the only negatives for me where Neville eating another pin as I don't see the point of BNB he sucks imo. Zayn/Cena was alright hopefully Sami is ok and can make Takeover. I hope for Seth can get a new finisher for the PPV.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

By reading here, it appears that RAW was good. I'll watch.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This was one of the best RAW in a while :wow the opening segment wasn't the usual lame 20 minute promo, Ambrose/Rollins was good and further proved why SmackDown is irrelevant :lmao and I marked the fuck out for Sami and the match with Cena was impressive roud

The midcard looked amazing, and Cole actually called the moves right :maury


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

That was a terrific episode of Raw. A really solid 8/10.

Loved seeing Bret; adding him to the equation made the Zayn debut all the more impressive and it seemed a much bigger thing that it ordinarily would have been.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Putting Ambrose in the title match, pretty much saved their next PPV. Orton-Rollins-Reigns would have been a disaster of epic proportions. 

I think looking at the New Day heel turn, the face turn of Cesaro and the other guy plus this, it's like someone backstage is finally listening.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

. .s a a


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I give RAW a 7.5-8...much more watchable than the past couple episodes. Something about Smackdown is still feeling a little more exciting though.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking loved every bit of that Raw.

For once I cannot complain about one thing on it. Everything had a purpose an direction and Ambrose being put in the title match on the same night as Sani Zayn debuting in Montreal was fucking amazing to see.

The crowd was absolutely insane, the whole night they kept going and really made everything feel that much more important.

Started well, New Day are turning into very watchable heels, I do not like them but they do there job. Hearing about Ambrose vs Rollins was enough to get me excited but when the stipulation was made I could not help but stress that Ambrose would get screwed again. The match was so so enjoyable to watch and the 2 have awesome chemistry, it had high stakes, the in ring story telling was awesome and both guys nailed it, Ambrose being put in the title match and pinning Rollins was one of the biggest mark out moments I have had in awhile and it was so so good to witness. So happy to see him in the mainevent and on the same level as Reigns and Rollins finally, I have been whinging about it for ages now and am so happy to see it happen this early, I may be getting excited but maybe they do value Dean a bit more then I imagined? Either way I am over the moon and so so happy, haven't been this interested in anyone since Punk left.

Ryback's promo on Wyatt actually wasn't bad and also had purpose, controlled the crowd well, too bad it's so hard to take Wyatt seriously. fpalm

Cena's promo was typical Cena but when I heard Hart's music I thought it would be another inspirational speech to Cena about ending Rusev, thankfully it was the total opposite and it turned out to be something else I have been waiting a long while for, Zayn debuting against Cena in a US title match but not only that in Montreal. The crowd made that, it was such a good moment to see Zayn appear. The match was fucking insane, Zayn is just out of this world as a performer and he showed some glimpses of how great he is, I cannot help but compare this to Cena debuting vs Angle and giving him one hell of a match on his debut. The fact Cena acknowledged it at the end certainly helps Zayn. After seeing Ambrose qualify for the title match I didn't think it could get better, but Zayn completed it. Such a great showing from him, hope his future lives up to it's insane potential.

Mainevent was solid, Ambrose for the save and standing tall capped off a very good Raw. Crowd was awesome as I said before and pretty much every guy I care about had a huge part to play so for me Raw is a 8.5/10, fucking pleasure to watch, if only it was that good every week.

Kudos WWE, when you want you can actually put out a great product, tonight was an example of how good the future can really be with guys like Rollins, Ambrose, reigns, Zayn, Neville etc spearheading that.

:applause


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Did not watch the whole RAW, but I did check out Zayn/Cena + Ambrose/Rollins.

Zayn/Cena was OK. Little bit disappointing, but Zayn was apparently legit hurt so that explains a lot. I was marking out during the whole match though, as it was incredible seeing Sami Zayn in the ring with John Cena + the whole crowd being behind him. So awesome. :mark:

Ambrose/Rollins was pretty good, and a lot better than the shit PPV matches they had in 2014. Better than your average RAW match, for sure.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Really enjoyed Raw, main event aside. When are they going to clarify Bryan's exact situation?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

dean ambrose aka fall guy


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

From what I'm reading the show was alright. Or did the bar get set so low that anything remotely passable or decent is considered great? Or the crowd was great therefore the show was good?

Did it do enough to get a jaded fan like me to watch Payback and the shows going forward?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

It felt great to see Ambrose and Rollins wrestle a normal wrestling match for 15 minutes without any bullshit except at the end.
If they had given them 25 minutes in a regular match last year , they would've tore the house down.It's so frustrating that they had to have gimmicky overbooked 15 minutes matches instead.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> From what I'm reading the show was alright. Or did the bar get set so low that anything remotely passable or decent is considered great? Or the crowd was great therefore the show was good?
> 
> Did it do enough to get a jaded fan like me to watch Payback and the shows going forward?


All I have done is whinge lately.

This show was awesome I could hardly fault anything so I suggest you give it a watch.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Montreal crowd were never going to get into Barrett, being a Francophone city they don't take to well to the Monarchy


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can i hire J&J Security? Those guys are fucking gold


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Of course you think so. Reigns will always be terrible in your eyes so there's no need of even coming at me with that. I'm a person open to accepting Ambrose while you are person NOT open to ever accepting Reigns no matter what he does, so you aren't who I'm talking too.
> 
> Reigns has been having and pulling off good-great matches since the build to Fastlane, while Ambrose has been being mediocre-lame all that time.
> 
> ...


So when is saying I think 2 other guys are better mean I am saying the 3rd guy is terrible and not improving? And if I am just not into a certain performer all that much it means I automatically hate them?

And for not asking about the Shield rankings everyone knows that is what your post was implying so don't try to change that now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> This was the best show I've ever been to.


Same here. Lots of surprises. That barely ever happens here in Montreal. Also: they actually showed my We Want Sami sign


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I really enjoyed RAW. It was one of the best shows of the year. You'd have to be really jaded to not have liked it. There was more focus on wrestling while weaving interesting storylines. Everyone did their parts. I'm not going to nitpick or complain. The WWE put in the effort and the talent came through. I wish all their shows could be as high quality as this one. 

It's cool that Ambrose was inserted into the main event at Payback. For once, what's been happening on Smackdown has carried over to RAW. I had a feeling that the sudden Ambreigns reunion was going to lead to more. Dean and Seth had the match of the night. Credit to both. It's a shame that the WWE didn't allow them to have more regular matches during their feud last year. 

Sami and John had the second best night of the match. It's unfortunate about Sami's injury.

Roman seems to have turned a corner when it comes to his promo delivery. He's relaxed, engaging the crowd and speaking more naturally. I wish the crowd would've gotten more into the main event but they seem exhausted from Sami/John. 

The crowd shouldn't have crapped all over Ryback. The jeering felt unnecessary. I do wish that Bray would've cut his promo in the ring or gotten in Ryback's face to explain the reason behind this feud other than it's just the typical Bray feud. They could shake up the tangibles a bit.

Maybe it's me, but I haven't felt the absence of Daniel Bryan. The show seems to have gone on fine without him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am dubbing Raw last night, Bizzaro World Raw, and I hope the WWE continues to live in Bizzaro World for Raw (Y)

It is almost like (for the most part) the WWE looked at what is complained about most about "normal" Raws and booked this week's Raw to address those complaints, not sure why or what caused it but I hope this is more than a one week occurrence. Actual good length wrestling matches and actual storyline/character development at ALL levels of the card.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Pretty good RAW.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

GREAT Raw, I don't know what the haters would criticize about it. Ambrose vs Rollins was fucking great, Ambrose is added to Payback's main event, Sami Zayn debuted, the crowd was red hot and their baby boy Dean was the last man standing on the ring.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

It was a great Raw unless you're into the Divas haha. I don't feel like anyone can say a bad word about Ambrose. He puts on get matches, is great on the mic, and obviously a ton of people love the guy... myself included. I know he won't win the fatal 4 way, but shit, he is easily the most over guy of the 4. That says something about him.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Did Heyman run RAW last night?

It was easily the best in a while.

I guess I should be opening every thread from now on with "Please, don't suck"


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

The only thing I might complain about is no Charlotte. 
Please debut and don't do at B Show SmackDown.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This episode was wild through and through. 

New Day going against Orton/Reigns, Ambrose pinning Rollins and is successfully added into Payback's Fatal 4 Way Main Event, Lana doing the Fandango movements, Bret freaking Hart!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:, Cena vs. Zayn and overall the lovely (and very vocal) Montreal crowd.

This is one of those days when RAW is really special.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

even though I zoned out on RAW during John Cena's match and thus missed the main event of Randy vs Reigns. I thought last nights RAW was pretty GOOD. 


They did all the good matches in most of the first 2 hours and 15 minutes of the show. They kept my attention for a change. Good job WWE


Fatal 4 Way makes Payback watchable now.

and not because it's a fatal 4 (cause lord knows they could have picked all 4 terrible wrestlers and it would suck) 

but because we finally got Dean Ambrose back in the main event against Seth! Which WWE still owes us an outcome.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So when is saying I think 2 other guys are better mean I am saying the 3rd guy is terrible and not improving? And if I am just not into a certain performer all that much it means I automatically hate them?
> 
> And for not asking about the Shield rankings everyone knows that is what your post was implying so don't try to change that now.


Dude, I already made a slightly earlier post of how I rank the Shield. If you had responded to that, then I wouldn't have been confused. But you responded to the one where I didn't rank them and that's where the misunderstanding happened.

It's no problem, I was just kinda confused as to why you were coming at me with that.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Empress said:


> I really enjoyed RAW. It was one of the best shows of the year. You'd have to be really jaded to not have liked it. There was more focus on wrestling while weaving interesting storylines. Everyone did their parts. I'm not going to nitpick or complain. The WWE put in the effort and the talent came through. I wish all their shows could be as high quality as this one.
> 
> It's cool that Ambrose was inserted into the main event at Payback. For once, what's been happening on Smackdown has carried over to RAW. I had a feeling that the sudden Ambreigns reunion was going to lead to more. Dean and Seth had the match of the night. Credit to both. It's a shame that the WWE didn't allow them to have more regular matches during their feud last year.
> 
> ...



Agree with all of this. Hey, do you just watch Raw and SD without any distractions, because I can never find you when it's on, and I'm always the only ONE OF US here.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> Maybe it's me, but I haven't felt the absence of Daniel Bryan. The show seems to have gone on fine without him.


It really all depends on how much you like him & the other talents. I personally have no interest in WWE Main Roster product without Daniel Bryan. I only check out stuff like Zayn/Cena + Ambrose/Rollins that sound good on paper to me, but other than matches like that? No interest. With Daniel Bryan I watch everything he does, and when he is having main event feuds, I usually watch RAW's & SD's fully too. Now I haven't watched any episode since the one after WM31.

So yeah, I have felt the absence of him, but it all depends on how much you like him or/and the other wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Man that was a hell of a great RAW last night. Is it too much to hope next week maintains this quality? Probably. 

-New Day/Orton and Reigns opening match? Awesome, beats the hell out of HHH/Steph running their mouths for 20 minutes. Started right off with action and didn't let up. Much prefer Kane workin it as Director Of Operations (in other words, GM)!

-First Ascension appearance on RAW post Wrestlemania, still doing the job, at least to Cesaro/Kidd who are by far the better team.

-Ambrose/Rollins delivered and I totally did not expect Ambrose to get the win. I am so hype for Payback right now even though I know there's a snowballs chance in hell of Ambrose walking out with the title.

-That Montreal crowd made John Cena work his ass off, damn that was brutal. Sami Zayn put in a performance of a lifetime. I think the shoulder thing was just a way to make him look strong in losing, as if to suggest he _could_ have beat Cena without the handicap.

-Poor Ryback getting the Goldberg chants again, the man took it like a champ tho, his best promo to date. Maybe a bit too long at the end, but love the development his character is getting. I agree with others, Wyatt could have thrown a bit more fuel on the fire instead of his usual generic build up. Could be an excellent match though and hope it gets made official for Payback soon.

-Thank God Naomi ditched the day glo shit, her new badass look and attitude is more like it. Loved seeing Tamina back(!), just hope she doesn't fall too far back in the enforcer role she had with A.J. Her new look is pretty intimidating. Short but sweet beatdown, which the Bellas have had coming for a long time.

-Really think its a bad idea to split Rusev and Lana up. Seperate she becomes just another leggy blonde instead of the badass dominatrix type, and Rusev winds up with a dancing bear gimmick. Don't see how the "wait and see" method is going to help here, sorry.

-Stardust/Truth was good comedy relief, okay for what it was.

-King Barrett and Sheamus against Neville and Ziggler-delivered and then some, nice storyline progression.

-And with all that ends with Ambrose running in to help his boys and standing tall. been long overdue!! :clap :clap 

-Grade A RAW last night!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Do you guys think it would be cool if Reigns and Naomi teamed up to fight Triple H and Stephanie?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS JESUS


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Agree with all of this. Hey, do you just watch Raw and SD without any distractions, because I can never find you when it's on, and I'm always the only ONE OF US here.


Yes, I prefer to watch RAW/Smackdown/PPV's with minimal distractions. I just want to watch the show without having to defend anyone or get into arguments about it. I'm often in a chat though which is smaller but I'm not usually an active poster during the shows. 
@NastyYaffa
I see where you are coming from and agree that it does come down to how much you love Bryan as a performer. I'm a Bryan fan too, but I can enjoy other superstars in his absence. I like most of the talents on the roster. So, that doesn't make it difficult for me. But the WWE has made no real mention of Bryan. The show has just gone on without him. If the roster were thin, I think his absence would be felt more. But the roster has Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Cena, Neville, Barrett, Orton, Ziggler and Sheamus. Those guys may not be everyone's favorites but they are some of the bigger names in active competition. And all played a part in making RAW such a great show last night. 

I want Bryan to come back and in fighting form but I don't think the show is suffering a fatal wound without him. Maybe from a fan perspective if he's your absolute favorite but overall, no, IMO.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Empress said:


> Maybe it's me, but I haven't felt the absence of Daniel Bryan. The show seems to have gone on fine without him.


I didn't feel it last night, or the last couple Smackdowns, b/c Raw was written and booked great last night (along with the last couple Smackdowns) and was a very good show pretty much from beginning to end. The WWE has plenty of talent, so the absence of any one talent should not be felt all that much, in reality.

When the absence of Bryan is felt for me is when we get a "normal" Raw or Smackdown, b/c at least if there was a Bryan match coming there was at least one segment or two I know would be worth watching.



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Do you guys think it would be cool if Reigns and Naomi teamed up to fight Triple H and Stephanie?


Had Naomi not been attached to the Usos in kayfabe I could see that working at some point down the road, but with it made a thing in kayfabe with Naomi and the Usos to me it wouldn't make sense for Naomi to then switch to Reigns. Reigns and a divas vs HHH and Steph could be something worth doing down the road, but for me it would have to be a different diva than Naomi.

While the one Uso is out injured (drawing a blank on which is injured currently) I could see the WWE moving the Divas title back to Paige and Paige feuding with Charlotte (who seems to be getting called up soon) and The uninjured Uso teaming with Naomi and Tamina against The Bellas and a male superstar they stick with them.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I watched RAW late last night and thinking back to the show the next day, I honestly feel like it was a drug trip. It's pretty surreal and damn near unbelievable that such a consistently good show was put on...

Was I dreaming?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> @NastyYaffa
> I see where you are coming from and agree that it does come down to how much you love Bryan as a performer. I'm a Bryan fan too, but I can enjoy other superstars in his absence. I like most of the talents on the roster. So, that doesn't make it difficult for me. But the WWE has made no real mention of Bryan. The show has just gone on without him. If the roster were thin, I think his absence would be felt more. But the roster has Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Cena, Neville, Barrett, Orton, Ziggler and Sheamus. Those guys may not be everyone's favorites but they are some of the bigger names in active competition. And all played a part in making RAW such a great show last night.
> 
> I want Bryan to come back and in fighting form but I don't think the show is suffering a fatal wound without him. Maybe from a fan perspective if he's your absolute favorite but overall, no, IMO.


Well only guys that I REALLY like alongside Bryan are Ambrose, Cesaro & Lesnar. One of them is stuck with a gimmick that I absolutely hate, one of them is in a tag team that doesn't really interest me & one of them is Brock. Which means he is not there. So for me there is really nothing entertaining/interesting going atm. :lol Sheamus is also one of the guys that I really enjoy, and I usually check out his matches but that's it.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

For real though. I watched Raw via download and only skipped the divas match. Ambrose being in the hunt for the title definitely helped. Pacing was great. No 30 minute Authority segment to open the show. Actually gave me hope for the future lol.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Really enjoyed Raw last night. I thought it was one of the better shows in recent memory. Some positives and negatives;

+ Good opening promo between Orton/Reigns/New Day
+ New Day winning their match. I've been a New Day supporter since day 1, I like all 3 guys and was excited to see them get an opportunity. It wouldn't have surprised me to see them lose here, but I'm glad they got away with the win.
+ Ryback's promo was better than I expected and the work he did with the crowd was excellent. I felt bad for him when those morons started chanting Goldberg, but he did a good job of getting the crowd on his side.
+ Cesaro/Kidd beating The Ascension. Konnor and Viktor are dead, simple as, just release them already
+ Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins was a great match. I don't like Ambrose at all so I'm not too happy with him being in the main event at Payback but he did a really good job in this match.
+ Cena/Bret Hart/Slater promo, fantastic stuff here. Nobody can work the crowd quite like Cena imo. They were heckling him and he was able to get them to cheer him again.. not the first time he's been able to do that too.
+ Sami Zayn, awesome to see him on Raw. I didn't expect him to win (did anyone?) but it was a good match regardless. Hopefully his injury isn't too serious.
+ The Sheamus/Barrett vs Ziggler/Neville match was another good match. I love watching Neville wrestle, I never get tired of what he does in the ring.

And some misc. positives;
+ No Big Show
+ No Authority
+ No Paige

And the few negatives this show had;
- Too much Kane.. way too much Kane. I'm sick and tired of seeing Kane involved in major storylines.
- This Lana face turn/angle. Don't care for Lana at all and it doesn't really make sense to me why exactly she's pandering to the crowd and going along with it.
- Fandango'ing done by Fandango himself. It looks awkward and forced. They completely killed this, as evident by the fact the camera could only pick up 2 people in the crowd who were doing it too. Just drop this whole thing, it's not a fan creation anymore but a WWE creation and it's not fun anymore. See the shitty crowd reaction to it for proof. 
- Sheamus. I can't stand him, and I just can't take him serious as a legit badass heel. He looks completely stupid with the mohawk and beard, would not mind never seeing him again.

Overal it was a really good Raw, the positives far outweighed the negatives. Hopefully WWE can keep this up, as the show itself was booked really well too. I might not like everything, such as Lana and Sheamus, but obviously it's working with the live crowd who react in a good way to both of them. The only thing I missed on this show was Kalisto, but there was enough on this show to satisfy my needs


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just watched it again. 

Honestly? I'm only sorry that I didnt think to record the wee man on my phone lol. He was bouncing aff the walls. So hilarious, beyond hilarious. More disturbingly was my wee tiny niece shouting 'kill him' when cesaro did his uppercut spot and then when Sami came out they both did the ska dancing. Also Tyson Kidd, my sister wants to kill you cause her kids keep dropping facts on her after everything they say the other will say 'fact' lol. 

Mark of a good raw, I enjoyed it second time around, the Internet loved it, casuals loved it, adults loved it and I had to hand over extremely hyper kids to my sister lol, they fucking adored it. 

A good night for wwe.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Two things I wish they had done though

1. Kevin Owens costs Sami Zayn the US title. Ignoring the injury we found about later, it would have not only hyped up their match at Takeover but the crowd would have given him huge heat for it as much as they went crazy with cheers for Zayn. 

2. Dean Ambrose holds up the WWE title at the end instead of acting like he had just had a memory loss after doing Dirty Deeds to Randy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

_Was there any update on Bryan's injury yesterday? _


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Decent show. Fairly well paced (some of the segments were a tad clunky) and a good number of guys were used. 

I think it would have been better to have Ambrose beat someone other than Rollins to get into the payback match. I don't like to see the champ get pinned but he'll be retaining so it's no disaster.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Decided to watch RAW on a whim after how disappointing it has been recently and I am so glad I did. I thought it was by far the best Raw of the year so far.

New Day are awesome, end of. I am really glad they made them heel but they just make me laugh every time they come on screen. Big E just looks like he is loving life.

To see Sami Zayn debut was something special and that endorsement by Bret was awesome. Those that are saying he got buried by Cena are talking crap, he had a great match, they worked an injury into it so he didn't look weak and he performed some of his awesome moves.

Can't wait to see him promoted up on a permanent basis, which will probably come after Unstoppable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I liked Ambrose Vs. Rollins and Cena Vs. Zayn, and the rest of the show was, at worst inoffensive. 

Honestly, I'd say it was the best Raw since the night after Mania!


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I enjoyed Raw that much with Zayn and New Day, I forgot about Ambrose v Rollins. Great match and am really happy they have freshened up the Payback title match. Still think Dean will eat the pin but it is something different and should be an interesting match.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Good show this week. This is the RAW that they should be doing more often. Starting with Orton instead of Cena or the Authority was refreshing.

I like the New Day stuff.

Cena putting over Zayn was great. Even though Zayn lost, it took several AAs for it to happen. That is what Cena should be doing more often.. not freaking burying opponents as if Cena is miles above the whole roster. I do wish that they would stop the US Challenge though because no one believes that someones going to beat Cena before the next PPV against Rusev.

Ambrose added to title match really makes me believe that he will be pinned by Rollins. Happy for Ambrose, but he has lost way too many matches for me to believe that he has any chance in hell of being an actual contender.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Chris32482 said:


> A win is not the same thing as a burial. Jesus. Why don't some people get that?


He dominated him and Sami got a few pretty counters. That was it. A John Cena dominated match where he kicks out of his key moves almost instantly? WTF world are you living in? Cena is a sucker and anybody who prescribes to that bullshit are silly as well.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

From the rave reviews I just watched the show.

Quick question...

How many super kicks did we see last night? 4 or 5 or maybe even 6... I lost count. How are they any "safer" looking than a curb stomp? Even the divas were struck with one.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> From the rave reviews I just watched the show.
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> How many super kicks did we see last night? 4 or 5 or maybe even 6... I lost count. How are they any "safer" looking than a curb stomp? Even the divas were struck with one.


Really? Smash someone's head against the floor, and then repeat this question.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> He dominated him and Sami got a few pretty counters. That was it. A John Cena dominated match where he kicks out of his key moves almost instantly? WTF world are you living in? Cena is a sucker and anybody who prescribes to that bullshit are silly as well.


I think you're too jaded by your hatred of Cena to enjoy anything good that he might happen to be a part of. The Cena/Zayn match was great. Zayn got in plenty of offense, and the storyline of the match was that he took Cena to the limit. He even kicked out of the fucking AA. I just can't comprehend how you could call that a burial.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shout out to Heath Slater for selling the microphone hit to the head like a headshot from a rifle. What scenes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reptar said:


> _Was there any update on Bryan's injury yesterday? _


Nope, it was like he and the IC title didn't even exist


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

As you may, or may not, have noticed, is that this year killed my interest in WWE for good. I was presented some of the worst shows in WWE history, one of the worst WMs in WWE history, and I'm looking at a year without Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins that is booked exactly like CM Punk in his last 1 1/2 years, and a Kane push into the main event.
Tell me just one good reason why I should even bother downloading this horseshit?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> As you may, or may not, have noticed, is that this year killed my interest in WWE for good. I was presented some of the worst shows in WWE history, *one of the worst WMs in WWE history*, and I'm looking at a year without Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins that is booked exactly like CM Punk in his last 1 1/2 years, and a Kane push into the main event.
> Tell me just one good reason why I should even bother downloading this horseshit?


:eyeroll


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Fighter Daron said:


> Really? Smash someone's head against the floor, and then repeat this question.


The move looks like he pushes someone's head into the mat which bends like plywood it's not like the floor on the outside. Some of the super kicks last night looked downright brutal. It wasn't that there was the one super kick, but there were so many of them. I wonder if the curb stomp wasn't a finisher but a set up move would it have been banned.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> The move looks like he pushes someone's head into the mat which bends like plywood it's not like the floor on the outside. Some of the super kicks last night looked downright brutal. It wasn't that there was the one super kick, but there were so many of them. I wonder if the curb stomp wasn't a finisher but a set up move would it have been banned.


Think about two kids playing "wrestling", then imagine one of the them "superkicking" the other, and then imagine one of them giving the other a curb stomp.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

While I agree with you most people are going to find a way to be stupid.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> While I agree with you most people are going to find a way to be stupid.


Of course, but when I saw the curb stomp the first time I thought "wow, this thing seems like too much for WWE standards".


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Chris32482 said:


> I think you're too jaded by your hatred of Cena to enjoy anything good that he might happen to be a part of. The Cena/Zayn match was great. Zayn got in plenty of offense, and the storyline of the match was that he took Cena to the limit. He even kicked out of the fucking AA. I just can't comprehend how you could call that a burial.



I'm not jaded by shit. I see the reality of the situation. A overly protected and oft rejected top face no sold Sami's key shit, dominated him, and went over him nice and strong. Gets to come back next week with his lame shirt and title and say the same jargon to bring another Raw down to horried watching level.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> Of course, but when I saw the curb stomp the first time I thought "wow, this thing seems like too much for WWE standards".


It's rather tame compared to what a curb stomp actually is.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Is Jimmy Jacobs currently on the WWE writing team? It would explain why the past RAW was so good.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> As you may, or may not, have noticed, is that this year killed my interest in WWE for good. I was presented some of the worst shows in WWE history, one of the worst WMs in WWE history, and I'm looking at a year without Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins that is booked exactly like CM Punk in his last 1 1/2 years, and a Kane push into the main event.
> Tell me just one good reason why I should even bother downloading this horseshit?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hard to argue with that! :rollins


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

woops


----------

